#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  De doctrine van de goddelijkheid van Jezus Christus.

## [email protected]

:zozo:

----------


## Mirjam N

De wijsheid van God is dwaasheid voor de wereld. Wie een oor heeft die hore.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> *



Wie is c en m?

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Wie is c en m?*



*C* hristen en *M* oslim.

----------


## Wortel

Daar gaan we weer eens. Het is wel duidelijk dat dit geschrift is geschreven door een moslim die zijn pijlen richt op een bepaalde interpretatie van het Christendom. Anders was hij namelijk nooit begonnen met het woord "doctrine". Zodra je al het woord doctrine in de mond neemt zit daar al een waardeoordeel in. Bovendien blijkt de schrijver van deze fictieve conversatie weinig begrepen te hebben van wat die aparte status van Jezus in relatie tot God precies inhoudt.

Dat Jezus God "is" op grond van het eerste vers van het Johannes-evngelie is al een "jumping to conclusions" dat voorbijgaat aan het hele taaleigen van de evangelist Johannes. De "christen" zelf heeft er trouwens ook niet veel van begrepen getuige zijn kennis van de overige citaten uit het Nieuwe Testament. Het ruikt erg naar Achmed Deedat rommel als je teksten uit het Nieuwe Testament zo op een oneigenlijke manier tegen elkaar uit wil spelen.
Daarnaast begrijp ik ook niet erg dat een zeer groot deel van de genoemde citaten afkomstig zijn van Paulus. Ik meen dat Paulus in Islamitische kringen toch in een erg slecht blaadje staat. Sommige moslims hebben het zelfs over "de rat" Paulus. Diezelfde Paulus moet hier ineens dienen als advocaat en bewijslast voor de tegenstrijdigheden die in het Nieuwe Testament zouden staan. Erg tegenstrijdig inderdaad. En niet van het Nieuwe Testament!

Dit soort geloofswedstrijdjes worden op EO jongerendagen ook wel gehouden en raad eens wie er dan ineens zijn eigen geloof niet zo goed begrepen heeft? Juist! Dat is een zinloze en heilloze weg. Leer liever elkaar te doorgronden in wat andermans geloof die ander brengt. Dat is veel heilzamer dan deze Ajax-Feijenoord sfeer te scheppen over de rug van elkaars heilige grond. En dit laatste zeg ik zeker ook tegen alle geloofijveraars en zendelingen van christelijke huize die hier op Maroc.nl langs komen. 

Nog wat huiswerk voor je. Geef dat vooral door aan diegenen die de fictie lezen die je hier geplaatst hebt.:

Moslims en Christenen hebben beiden groot belang bij de eenheid van God. Aan Islamitische kant ligt er heel veel de nadruk op Wahid, de eenheid van God. God heeft geen mede-goden. God is niemand iets verschuldigd. God regeert en zijn beleid wordt door niemand gedwarsboomd. Wie zich aan God overgeeft, kan werkelijk op God vertrouwen. Niemand staat tussen de mens en God.
Christenen delen deze noties met moslims, hoe graag jij persoonlijk deze noties ook voor de Islam alleen opeist. Voor Protestanten ligt hier trouwens ook nog eens de basis van het verzet tegen een kerkelijke hirarchie: elk mens staat zelf voor de Eeuwige. Niemand komt tussen de gelovige en God.
In de wijsgerige godsleer heeft het begrip 'eenheid van God' echter twee aspecten, n met een Joods-bijbelse en een ander met een Grieks-wijsgerige achtergrond .
Het eerste is de eenheid van God in de zin dat er n God is. Dit is de numerieke eenheid: n en niet twee. Dat is ook de Joodse en de Christelijke opvatting.

De andere vorm van eenheid van God in de wijsgerige godsleer is de simplicitas dei, in het Nederlands heet dat de een-voudigheid van God. 
Het gaat er dan om dat God niet uit delen bestaat en dat Hij dus ondeelbaar is. Deze eigenschap gaat terug op de idee dat alles wat samengesteld is een hoger principe nodig heeft om bij elkaar gehouden te worden. Plato heeft heel helder laten zien dat wij echte eenheid zonder een tweede niet kunnen denken. Zodra wij het ene denken, voegen we een tweede begrip toe: naast, boven, in etc. Zodra we eigenschappen noemen, benoemen we delen van God. Daarom onttrekt het echte Ene zich aan de menselijke mogelijkheid het te kennen.
Deze gedachte van de eenheid als ondeelbaarheid van God is in de oudheid in de christelijke godsleer overgenomen. Ook de islamitische theologie gaat uit van de ondeelbaarheid van God. Wahid betekent zelfs eerst 'ondeelbaar' en vervolgens 'zonder een tweede". Deze nadruk op de ondeelbaarheid van God is tegen de triniteitsleer gericht - waaruit tegelijk blijkt dat men wist dat die geen driegodendom inhoudt.
Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld. Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde. Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid. Langs deze wijsgerige lijn van denken veranderen Wahid en Eenheid van aard. Ik vraag mij ernstig af in hoeverre de huidige islamitische theologie wat betreft de afwijzing van de drie-eenheid door misverstaan ervan en door een verkeerd idee van eenheid als simplicitas is bepaald. 

Elk werk van de Schepper, Jezus Christus en de Geest een werk is van de ne God in de Joods-bijbelse zin van het woord. Van hieruit moet de kerk mijns inziens de leer van de eenvoudigheid Gods als speculatief verwerpen. De drie-eenheid is een belijdenis die het geheim van de natuur van God aanduidt maar zeker niet definieert. In die zin is de drie-eenheid een terughoudende, bescheiden uitdrukking die het geheim van God als de Ene niet schendt.

Ik denk dat Christenen en Moslims zich bescheidener op moeten stellen als ze over de aard van God spreken. God heeft vele namen en daarmee moet de drie-eenheid worden vergeleken en niet met een wijsgerige bespiegeling over de simplicitas dei. En dat laatste zie ik jou dus wel doen, en dat is ook die oneigenlijke vermenging.
De opsomming van de 99 schoonste namen van God in de Islamitische traditie getuigt van meer wijsheid en begrip dan het theologisch-wijsgerige dogma van Gods ondeelbaarheid. Dat God de erbarmer en de barmhartige is zegt immers heel veel meer dan 'ondeelbaar'.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *C hristen en M oslim. *


Ik had al een vermoeden maar vond het toch frappant dat door M royaal werd gedolven uit de Tenach (OT). Zie ik niet vaak.

----------


## Wortel

> Ik had al een vermoeden maar vond het toch frappant dat door M royaal werd gedolven uit de Tenach (OT). Zie ik niet vaak.


Wat ik daarnaast erg frappant vond was dat M als hoogste criterium heeft dat, naar zijn zeggen, een Heilig Geschrift geen tegenstellingen kan bevatten. Alsof het leven zelf, dus alles wat van Hogerhand geschapen is, geen tegenstellingen bevat. Dergelijke tegenstellingen komen pas werkelijk tot elkaar in dat wat liefde heet. In geloofstaal gezegd: In Erbarmen en Genade. M maakt van Heilige Geschriften een soort computer -het is f 1 f 0, want van allebei gaat ie op tilt- en daarom wordt M ook zo'n griezelige systeembouwerige letterknecht.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Wat ik daarnaast erg frappant vond was dat M als hoogste criterium heeft dat, naar zijn zeggen, een Heilig Geschrift geen tegenstellingen kan bevatten. Alsof het leven zelf, dus alles wat van Hogerhand geschapen is, geen tegenstellingen bevat. Dergelijke tegenstellingen komen pas werkelijk tot elkaar in dat wat liefde heet. In geloofstaal gezegd: In Erbarmen en Genade. M maakt van Heilige Geschriften een soort computer -het is f 1 f 0, want van allebei gaat ie op tilt- en daarom wordt M ook zo'n griezelige systeembouwerige letterknecht.*



M lult c er gewoon uit. Maar dat kan je natuurlijk blijven ontkennen.  :knipoog:

----------


## Wortel

> M lult c er gewoon uit. Maar dat kan je natuurlijk blijven ontkennen.


Lees nou maar de inhoudelijke argumenten in mijn wat langere bijdrage voorafgaand aan die waarop je hier reageert. Het is een in elkaar geknutselde conversatie door M zelf. In Hollywood kunnen ze ook alles laten gebeuren terwijl het fictie is. Christenen en moslims worden door deze verzinsels absoluut geen recht gedaan. Onder verzinsels over "M" en "C" lijden we al genoeg in onze dagen.

----------


## [email protected]

> Niemand staat tussen de mens en God.



Bij de Christenen is het toch echt de priester die beslist of god jouw zonden vergeven heeft of niet.

Ben er vaak genoeg geweest aangezien ik vroeger Christen was.  :knipoog:

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Bij de Christenen is het toch echt de priester die beslist of god jouw zonden vergeven heeft of niet.
> 
> Ben er vaak genoeg geweest aangezien ik vroeger Christen was. *


Ik ben ook christelijk opgevoed. Tot en met de havo op een christelijke school gezeten. Ben nu hopeloos atheistisch. En vanuit dat standpunt kan ik je vertellen dat jij niet helemaal de waarheid spreekt over je vermeende vroegere christelijkheid als je de onzinnigheid van deze verzonnen discussie niet inziet.

----------


## Wortel

> Bij de Christenen is het toch echt de priester die beslist of god jouw zonden vergeven heeft of niet.


Jouw ervaringen zijn jouw ervaringen. Misschien moet je eens met Mars, onze vaste Vaticaancorrespondent, gaan praten. Ik ben een Protestantse christen en in die kringen is het idee alleen al dat de priester zou beslissen of God je vergeeft een absolute dijenkletser.
"De christenen" bestaan in die zin net zo min als dat "de moslims" bestaan. Vraag eens aan een strenge Turkse soenniet of zijn alevitische buurman wel een moslim is. Je zou je verbazen over zijn antwoord. Kortom: leer de dingen eens wat breder en dieper te zien.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Bij de Christenen is het toch echt de priester die beslist of god jouw zonden vergeven heeft of niet.
> 
> Ben er vaak genoeg geweest aangezien ik vroeger Christen was. *



Zelfs ik weet dat dat niet zo is. Bij de katholieken functioneert de priester als "intermediair" tussen diegene die een biecht aflegt van begane misstappen en de priester motiveert diegene tot terugkeer naar Gd uitgaand van de liefde die Jezus wordt toegerekend om "het" samen te dragen. Wanneer een priester gezegd zou hebben om dit of dat gebed te zeggen dan lijkt mij dat dat niet meer is dan diegene op een weg te zetten naar Gd. Toch?

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik ben ook christelijk opgevoed. Tot en met de havo op een christelijke school gezeten. Ben nu hopeloos atheistisch. En vanuit dat standpunt kan ik je vertellen dat jij niet helemaal de waarheid spreekt over je vermeende vroegere christelijkheid als je de onzinnigheid van deze verzonnen discussie niet inziet.*



Zoals de waard is vertrouwd hij zijn gasten.  :knipoog: 

Maar mijn opvoeding was niet zwaar christelijk, maar gewoon hypocriet zoals bijna alle hollanders.

Met kerst zijn ze ineens katholiek en zitten ze in de kerk. Een groot deel weet niet eens waarom.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Jouw ervaringen zijn jouw ervaringen. Misschien moet je eens met Mars, onze vaste Vaticaancorrespondent, gaan praten. Ik ben een Protestantse christen en in die kringen is het idee alleen al dat de priester zou beslissen of God je vergeeft een absolute dijenkletser.
> "De christenen" bestaan in die zin net zo min als dat "de moslims" bestaan. Vraag eens aan een strenge Turkse soenniet of zijn alevitische buurman wel een moslim is. Je zou je verbazen over zijn antwoord. Kortom: leer de dingen eens wat breder en dieper te zien.*



'' Vergeef me vader, want ik heb gezondigd''. Die tekst ken je zeker toevallig niet?

----------


## Wortel

> '' Vergeef me vader, want ik heb gezondigd''. Die tekst ken je zeker toevallig niet?


Binnen mijn bloedgroep van het christendom ken ik die zin inderdaad niet. Ik weet via dialoog dat deze zinsnede in katholieke kring voorkomt tijdens het biechtritueel. Dat kent de Protestantse traditie niet. 




> Maar mijn opvoeding was niet zwaar christelijk, maar gewoon hypocriet zoals bijna alle hollanders.


"Bijna alle hollanders". Je opvoeding lijkt ook niet zwaar genuanceerd geweest. Nogmaals, jouw ervaringen zijn jouw ervaringen. Op die ervaring alleen kun je niet een godsdienst als zodanig afrekenen. Hirshi Ali heeft dat eens geprobeerd met de Islam, maar dat werkt net zomin.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Zoals de waard is vertrouwd hij zijn gasten. 
> 
> Maar mijn opvoeding was niet zwaar christelijk, maar gewoon hypocriet zoals bijna alle hollanders.
> 
> Met kerst zijn ze ineens katholiek en zitten ze in de kerk. Een groot deel weet niet eens waarom.*


Aha. Je bent dus niet chrtistelijk opgevoed. Weet er niks van. Maar je kent ollanders die met kerst naar de kerk gingen en er ook niks van wisten. De hypocrieten zogenaamd. Of bedoel je met "ze" jezelf en je ouders. Dat is dan wel een vreemde ietwat schizo aanduiding.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> Binnen mijn bloedgroep van het christendom ken ik die zin inderdaad niet. Ik weet via dialoog dat deze zinsnede in katholieke kring voorkomt tijdens het biechtritueel. Dat kent de Protestantse traditie niet.


Met Vader wordt bij de meeste christenen -katholiek en protestant- god aangeduid. Soms wordt er -volgens mij- in de katholieke kerk ook wel eens een hogere in rang mee aangeduid. 

Ja, Mariska. Ook mensen kunnen elkaar vergiffenis vragen en schenken. Kunnen of mogen moslims dat niet?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Met Vader wordt bij de meeste christenen -katholiek en protestant- god aangeduid. Soms wordt er -volgens mij- in de katholieke kerk ook wel eens een hogere in rang mee aangeduid. 
> 
> Ja, Mariska. Ook mensen kunnen elkaar vergiffenis vragen en schenken. Kunnen of mogen moslims dat niet?*



Jom Kipoer (Grote Verzoendag) vragen wij vergiffenis en hopen op verzoening. 10 dagen daarvoor is het Joods Nieuwjaar (Rosh HaShana) de dag van "het gerecht". Je hoeft niet bij Gd aan te komen als je niet eersdt je zaken tussen je medemens hebt opgelost. Dat betekent elkaar vergeven en vergeving accepteren. Maar dan wel echt.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Aha. Je bent dus niet chrtistelijk opgevoed. Weet er niks van. Maar je kent ollanders die met kerst naar de kerk gingen en er ook niks van wisten. De hypocrieten zogenaamd. Of bedoel je met "ze" jezelf en je ouders. Dat is dan wel een vreemde ietwat schizo aanduiding.*



Verdraai mijn woorden niet pussy. Maar ik begrijp, lezen is voor sommige moeilijk.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *
> 
> Ja, Mariska. Ook mensen kunnen elkaar vergiffenis vragen en schenken. Kunnen of mogen moslims dat niet?*


Voor een gepleegde zonde moet ik vergiffenis bij Allah zijn, en niet bij een of andere priester.  :knipoog:

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Jom Kipoer (Grote Verzoendag) vragen wij vergiffenis en hopen op verzoening. 10 dagen daarvoor is het Joods Nieuwjaar (Rosh HaShana) de dag van "het gerecht". Je hoeft niet bij Gd aan te komen als je niet eersdt je zaken tussen je medemens hebt opgelost. Dat betekent elkaar vergeven en vergeving accepteren. Maar dan wel echt.*




Je gaat dus naar degene waartoe je een zonde hebt gepleegd, die vergeeft je, waarom vragen de mensen het dan aan een priester?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Je gaat dus naar degene waartoe je een zonde hebt gepleegd, die vergeeft je, waarom vragen de mensen het dan aan een priester?*



Weet ik niet. Er zijn twee verschillende soorten "zonden" die je zou hebben kunnen plegen. Een soort naar Gd toe en een soort naar je medemens. Voor beiden moet je maar afwachten of je terugkeer naar Gd geaccepteerd wordt. De zonden die je naar je medemens hebt gepleegd, daarvoor zou je eerst bij je medemens moeten zijn en vervolgens bij Gd. De zonden naar Gd toe, daar is een directe kanaal.
Ik kan me zoiets voorstellen dat mensen naar een priester gaan omdat zij willen dat hij hen verder helpt terug te keren over zonden gedaan tov Gd. Ik zou me ook kunnen voorstellen dat je bij een ander te rade gaat, een derde, die je zou kunnen helpen hoe je het beste je "slachtoffer" zou kunnen benaderen. Is ook gewoon heel menselijk.

----------


## DieSter

.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Met Vader wordt bij de meeste christenen -katholiek en protestant- god aangeduid. Soms wordt er -volgens mij- in de katholieke kerk ook wel eens een hogere in rang mee aangeduid. 
> 
> Ja, Mariska. Ook mensen kunnen elkaar vergiffenis vragen en schenken. Kunnen of mogen moslims dat niet?*


Iemand kan ook duivels bij mensen uitdrijven door een grotere duivel te gebruiken en dat in Jezus' naam doen, maar dat betekent niet dat Jezus hen zal aanvaarden als de zijnen...hoe lekker en rustig zich "de verlosten" zich ook voelden na de uitdrijving.

Maar, iedereen zal verantwoording moeten afleggen...en daar kan een priester niks aan verranderen, hij voorziet slechts in een behoefte die er blijkbaar bij sommige mensen er is.

----------


## Wortel

> Met Vader wordt bij de meeste christenen -katholiek en protestant- god aangeduid. Soms wordt er -volgens mij- in de katholieke kerk ook wel eens een hogere in rang mee aangeduid.


Vader kan inderdaad een aanspreektitel zijn voor God. Maar de hele zinsnede: "Vader, vergeef me want ik heb gezondigd" is de vaste Rooms-Katholieke openingsformule voor diegenen die te biecht willen.
Het is even wat pietluttig misschien, maar zo ligt het nu eenmaal.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Dat Jezus God "is" op grond van het eerste vers van het Johannes-evanglie is al een "jumping to conclusions" dat voorbijgaat aan het hele taaleigen van de evangelist Johannes.
> *


"Abraham onderhandelt met God over Sodom en Ghomorra, David wordt boos op God, en *in het Nieuwe Testament wordt God zelfs als een mens, iemand zoals Jezus van Nazareth, voorgesteld*. Dat past niet binnen de opvattingen van de islamitische theologie. Daar is de afstand tussen God en mens groter."

Bron : Paus.doc. (dhr.Jansen, Arabist)

----------


## Wortel

> Dat past niet binnen de opvattingen van de islamitische theologie. Daar is de afstand tussen God en mens groter."


God kan ook in de Islam dichterbij je zijn dan je eigen halsslagader. Daarover gaat die "mensvormigheid".

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Dit soort geloofswedstrijdjes worden op EO jongerendagen ook wel gehouden en raad eens wie er dan ineens zijn eigen geloof niet zo goed begrepen heeft?*


de joden?  :argwaan: 




> *Juist!*

----------


## Wortel

> de joden?


Bjna goed!  :Wink:

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Voor een gepleegde zonde moet ik vergiffenis bij Allah zijn, en niet bij een of andere priester. *


Niet-moslims kunnen vergiffenis aan een mens vragen voor een zonde die ze aan een ander begaan hebben. Als ik b.v. diefstal zou plegen en ik krijg daarna berouw kan ik zowel aan mijn slachtoffer vergiffenis vragen als b.v. mijn vrouw die ook heel erg boos op me zou zijn dan.

Een hele andere wereld blijkbaar.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Niet-moslims kunnen vergiffenis aan een mens vragen voor een zonde die ze aan een ander begaan hebben. Als ik b.v. diefstal zou plegen en ik krijg daarna berouw kan ik zowel aan mijn slachtoffer vergiffenis vragen als b.v. mijn vrouw die ook heel erg boos op me zou zijn dan.
> 
> Een hele andere wereld blijkbaar.*


Shithead ben je ook.

Ik heb het erover dat je de priester vergeving zou vragen om wat je gedaan hebt.

Maar lezen kun je toch niet blijtk wel.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Shithead ben je ook.
> 
> Ik heb het erover dat je de priester vergeving zou vragen om wat je gedaan hebt.
> 
> Maar lezen kun je toch niet blijtk wel.*


tomas noemt zijn vrouw blijkbaar Vader als hij weer eens bij iemand heeft lopen stelen.. 
gek trouwens dat hij niet alleen aan de dief vergiffenis moet vragen maar dat ook zijn vrouw hem vergiffenis moet schenken.. wat is het verband tussen de dief en de echtgenote? zit hij soms van z'n eigen vrouw te stelen? nee toch?
vraag me ook af of hij dan daarna meteen weer aan z'n vrouw vergiffenis moet vragen omdat hij haar Vader noemde.. lijkt me namelijk nogal beledigend voor een vrouw om uitgemaakt te worden voor een oude man..

raar volk die ex-christenen.. 
een hele andere wereld blijkbaar..

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Shithead ben je ook.
> 
> Ik heb het erover dat je de priester vergeving zou vragen om wat je gedaan hebt.
> 
> Maar lezen kun je toch niet blijtk wel.*


Ik heb natuurlijk niks met priesters. Ben ook niet katholiek opgevoed. Maar ik begrgijp wel het concept van vergiffenis vragen aan mensen.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *tomas noemt zijn vrouw blijkbaar Vader als hij weer eens bij iemand heeft lopen stelen.. 
> gek trouwens dat hij niet alleen aan de dief vergiffenis moet vragen maar dat ook zijn vrouw hem vergiffenis moet schenken.. wat is het verband tussen de dief en de echtgenote? zit hij soms van z'n eigen vrouw te stelen? nee toch?
> vraag me ook af of hij dan daarna meteen weer aan z'n vrouw vergiffenis moet vragen omdat hij haar Vader noemde.. lijkt me namelijk nogal beledigend voor een vrouw om uitgemaakt te worden voor een oude man..
> 
> raar volk die ex-christenen.. 
> een hele andere wereld blijkbaar..*


Er komen drie personen in mijn voorbeeld voor. Dat is denk ik iets teveel voor jou.

----------


## stropke

> _Geplaatst door Mirjam N_ 
> *De wijsheid van God is dwaasheid voor de wereld. Wie een oor heeft die hore.*


Waar haalt ge dat vandaan??

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Weet ik niet. Er zijn twee verschillende soorten "zonden" die je zou hebben kunnen plegen. Een soort naar Gd toe en een soort naar je medemens. Voor beiden moet je maar afwachten of je terugkeer naar Gd geaccepteerd wordt. De zonden die je naar je medemens hebt gepleegd, daarvoor zou je eerst bij je medemens moeten zijn en vervolgens bij Gd. De zonden naar Gd toe, daar is een directe kanaal.
> Ik kan me zoiets voorstellen dat mensen naar een priester gaan omdat zij willen dat hij hen verder helpt terug te keren over zonden gedaan tov Gd. Ik zou me ook kunnen voorstellen dat je bij een ander te rade gaat, een derde, die je zou kunnen helpen hoe je het beste je "slachtoffer" zou kunnen benaderen. Is ook gewoon heel menselijk.*


Voor GOD is elke zonde een zonde.
niet in trapjes!

Elke zonde is een zonde.
In woorden werken en gedachten.

Gelukkig heeft GOD zelf dat weer recht gezet.( zie b.v Joh.1)
omdat wij dat als mensjes niet kunnen.

----------


## chessmatazz

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Bij de Christenen is het toch echt de priester die beslist of god jouw zonden vergeven heeft of niet.
> *


dat klopt! maar als God die gratie aan mensen wil verlenen dan is Hij daar vrij in toch?

*Als jullie iemand zijn zonden vergeven, dan zijn ze ook vergeven; als jullie ze niet vergeven, dan blijven ze behouden. 

John 20,23*

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Voor GOD is elke zonde een zonde.
> niet in trapjes!
> 
> Elke zonde is een zonde.
> In woorden werken en gedachten.
> 
> Gelukkig heeft GOD zelf dat weer recht gezet.( zie b.v Joh.1)
> omdat wij dat als mensjes niet kunnen.*



Als ik iets niet koshers in mn mond zou steken dan heeft geen enkel ander mens daar last van en ik zou ook geen vergiffenis hoeven te vragen. Als ik de Shabat overtreed heeft een ander daar ook geen last van. Dit zijn overtredingen die ik bega alleen tegenover Gd. 
Bega ik een overtreding tegenover een ander mens, dan is eerst die mens die op mijn weg ligt om vergiffenis te vragen en vervolgens aan Gd. In beide gevallen heeft Gd er iets mee te maken. En dat kunnen wij als mens heel best regelen als de wil er is en de het gevoel van verbond met Gd.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door chessmatazz_ 
> *dat klopt! maar als God die gratie aan mensen wil verlenen dan is Hij daar vrij in toch?
> 
> Als jullie iemand zijn zonden vergeven, dan zijn ze ook vergeven; als jullie ze niet vergeven, dan blijven ze behouden. 
> 
> John 20,23*



Joods gezien ligt dat genuanceerder. Voor Rosh Hasjana, Joods Nieuwjaar, dag van het Gerecht van Gd, is het de bedoeling dat eer je jezelf naar Gd keert om Hem vergiffenis te vragen (medemens gebonden en Gd gebonden misstappen) je naar je medemens richt om hem vergiffenis te vragen. "Vergeef je me..." ... dan is het meteen een goede daad van diegene tegen wie je dit zegt "Ja, ik vergeef je...". Er is een wisselwerking. Net als wij willen dat Gd ons vergeeft, moeten wij vergeven. Anders "blijven ze behouden"., en dat is voor beide partijen niet goed.

----------


## chessmatazz

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Als ik iets niet koshers in mn mond zou steken dan heeft geen enkel ander mens daar last van en ik zou ook geen vergiffenis hoiweven te vragen. Als ik de Shabat overtreed heeft een ander daar ook geen last van. Dit zijn overtredingen die ik bega alleen tegenover Gd. 
> Bega ik een overtreding tegenover een ander mens, dan is eerst die mens die op mijn weg ligt om vergiffenis te vragen en vervolgens aan Gd. In beide gevallen heeft Gd er iets mee te maken. En dat kunnen wij als mens heel best regelen als de wil er is en de het gevoel van verbond met Gd.*


juist ja en dat is het probleem in deze maatschappij
we moeten we alleen maar rekening houden met elkaar (op een hele hypocriete manier soms) maar God vergeten we

vandaar dat dingen als homofilie en bliksemscheidingen zomaar getolereerd worden omdat die dingen andere mensen (indirect) niet kunnen schaden

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door chessmatazz_ 
> *juist ja en dat is het probleem in deze maatschappij
> we moeten we alleen maar rekening houden met elkaar (op een hele hypocriete manier soms) maar God vergeten we
> 
> vandaar dat dingen als homofilie en bliksemscheidingen zomaar getolereerd worden omdat die dingen andere mensen (indirect) niet kunnen schaden*



Ja, dat "het schaadt toch niemand?" is een heel ruim begrip. Vaak speelt egoisme een rol om datgene wat verkeerd is of gedaan wordt goed te praten.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Er komen drie personen in mijn voorbeeld voor. Dat is denk ik iets teveel voor jou.*


dat is inderdaad te veel ja..
2 personen had genoeg geweest: jij, de dief en het slachtoffer van wie je gestolen hebt..
dat volstaat..
de rol van de 3e persoon, je vrouw, is overbodig.. 
aan haar vergiffenis vragen voor iets wat je een ander aangedaan hebt komt vreemd over en is onnodig.. 
maar ja, de gebruiken en gewoonten van ex-christenen zijn nu eenmaal vreemd..

een hele andere wereld blijkbaar..

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *dat is inderdaad te veel ja..
> 2 personen had genoeg geweest: jij, de dief en het slachtoffer van wie je gestolen hebt..
> dat volstaat..
> de rol van de 3e persoon, je vrouw, is overbodig.. 
> aan haar vergiffenis vragen voor iets wat je een ander aangedaan hebt komt vreemd over en is onnodig.. 
> maar ja, de gebruiken en gewoonten van ex-christenen zijn nu eenmaal vreemd..
> 
> een hele andere wereld blijkbaar..*



Nou... je zou het natuurlijk ook zo kunnen lezen dat, wanneer hij een midaad heeft gepleegd, dan maakt dat automatisch zijn vrouw "de vrouw van de misdadiger"...dat behoeft ook een sorry.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> de rol van de 3e persoon, je vrouw, is overbodig.. 
> aan haar vergiffenis vragen voor iets wat je een ander aangedaan hebt komt vreemd over en is onnodig..


En het is dus echt zo dat vergiffenis vragen voor je fouten (stelen van anderen) aan een derde (je vrouw) voor moslims volstrekt onbegrijpelijk is?

Of is het omdat we het in mijn voorbeeld over zoiets onbelangrijks hebben als je vrouw? Je vader zou anders zijn geweest? Of maakt dat niet uit? Vergiffenis en vergeven doen moslims simpel weg niet als ze niet op een of andere wijze het slachtoffer zijn.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Nou... je zou het natuurlijk ook zo kunnen lezen dat, wanneer hij een midaad heeft gepleegd, dan maakt dat automatisch zijn vrouw "de vrouw van de misdadiger"...dat behoeft ook een sorry.*


Begijp ik het nou goed dat voor Joden hetzelfde geldt? En dat je daar dan ook op de een of andere wijze een slachtofferrol moet verzinnen? Het is dus niet zo dat je je vrouw vergiffenis vraagt voor je fout, zodat ze niet meer boos op je zal zijn vanwege je fout. Nee, je moet het zo zien dat ze nooit zelf gekozen heeft om met een dief te trouwen. Dan blijk je opeens een dief te zijn. Dus dat moet goedgemaakt worden... Jouw vrouw zal dus niet boos zijn op je daad, maar op het feit dat haar huwelijkse voorwaarden geschonden zijn. Mocht ze daar ooit in opgenomen hebben dat ze niet met een dief getrouwd zou willen zijn.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Begijp ik het nou goed dat voor Joden hetzelfde geldt? En dat je daar dan ook op de een of andere wijze een slachtofferrol moet verzinnen? Het is dus niet zo dat je je vrouw vergiffenis vraagt voor je fout, zodat ze niet meer boos op je zal zijn vanwege je fout. Nee, je moet het zo zien dat ze nooit zelf gekozen heeft om met een dief te trouwen. Dan blijk je opeens een dief te zijn. Dus dat moet goedgemaakt worden... Jouw vrouw zal dus niet boos zijn op je daad, maar op het feit dat haar huwelijkse voorwaarden geschonden zijn. Mocht ze daar ooit in opgenomen hebben dat ze niet met een dief getrouwd zou willen zijn.*



Slachtofferrol moet verzinnen?? Als jij iets verkeerds doet, denk maar aan overspel of zo, dan is je vrouw daar heel duidelijk in de picture ook al heeft zij niets gedaan. Hetzelfde geldt dat als jij steelt. Stel je voor je wordt gepakt, berecht, veroordeeld... leuk voor je vrouw te moeten uitleggen dat haar man een akkefietje had maar ...ze heeft er niets mee te maken. Denk je dat ze zich dan echt niet bedrogen voelt? Waarschijnlijk zal ze boos zijn op je verkeerde daad "hoe kan je nou zoiets doms of crimineels doen" en op jouw persoon: "Is dit de man dieik trouwde, lief heb en vertrouwde?" Als er liefde is dan zal ze natuurlijk de schade meehelpen te herstellen. Bij een aantal zaken zoals overspel, hoeft ze niet eens moeite te doen.
Ja, vergiffenis vragen aan haar is geboden.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En het is dus echt zo dat vergiffenis vragen voor je fouten (stelen van anderen) aan een derde (je vrouw) voor moslims volstrekt onbegrijpelijk is?*


of het voor De moslims onbegrijpelijk is weet ik niet maar voor mij is het inderdaad onbegrijpelijk dat je vergiffenis vraagt aan je vrouw voor iets wat je een ander aangedaan hebt.. je bent blijkbaar nog onvolwassen en beschouwt je echtgenote als een surrogaat-moeder aan wie je verantwoording moet afleggen.. mischien dat jullie dit een prettige relatie vinden maar zo ga ik niet met m'n vrouw om.. we zijn zelf verantwoordelijk voor onze eigen daden..

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Zoals de waard is vertrouwd hij zijn gasten. 
> 
> Maar mijn opvoeding was niet zwaar christelijk, maar gewoon hypocriet zoals bijna alle hollanders.
> 
> Met kerst zijn ze ineens katholiek en zitten ze in de kerk. Een groot deel weet niet eens waarom.*


Vanwege de sfeer...

en... wat is het probleem nu? Dat moslims niet in de drieeenheid geloven en dat sommige christenen alleen voor de sfeer naar de kerk gaan?

Wat een eye openener.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fahmi

quote: 
Geplaatst door [email protected] 
Voor een gepleegde zonde moet ik vergiffenis bij Allah zijn, en niet bij een of andere priester. 




> Niet-moslims kunnen vergiffenis aan een mens vragen voor een zonde die ze aan een ander begaan hebben. Als ik b.v. diefstal zou plegen en ik krijg daarna berouw kan ik zowel aan mijn slachtoffer vergiffenis vragen als b.v. mijn vrouw die ook heel erg boos op me zou zijn dan.
> 
> Een hele andere wereld blijkbaar.


Precies, voor een gepleegde zonde moet die moslim vergiffenis bij Allah Zijn en niet bij een imam..... Mensen zoals Tomas hebben moeite om naar anderen te luisten ! Alles wat ze zeggen is naar hen mening goed. 

Ineens zijn Wij van hele andere wereld....blijkbaar... Nee Tomas! Jij komt van een andere wereld.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *of het voor De moslims onbegrijpelijk is weet ik niet maar voor mij is het inderdaad onbegrijpelijk dat je vergiffenis vraagt aan je vrouw voor iets wat je een ander aangedaan hebt.. je bent blijkbaar nog onvolwassen en beschouwt je echtgenote als een surrogaat-moeder aan wie je verantwoording moet afleggen.. mischien dat jullie dit een prettige relatie vinden maar zo ga ik niet met m'n vrouw om.. we zijn zelf verantwoordelijk voor onze eigen daden..*


Ik hoop dat je nog te jong bent om echt getrouwd te zijn. Anders ben je best wel bizar. In mijn ogen dan, natuurlijk.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Slachtofferrol moet verzinnen?? Als jij iets verkeerds doet, denk maar aan overspel of zo, dan is je vrouw daar heel duidelijk in de picture ook al heeft zij niets gedaan. Hetzelfde geldt dat als jij steelt. Stel je voor je wordt gepakt, berecht, veroordeeld... leuk voor je vrouw te moeten uitleggen dat haar man een akkefietje had maar ...ze heeft er niets mee te maken. Denk je dat ze zich dan echt niet bedrogen voelt? Waarschijnlijk zal ze boos zijn op je verkeerde daad "hoe kan je nou zoiets doms of crimineels doen" en op jouw persoon: "Is dit de man dieik trouwde, lief heb en vertrouwde?" Als er liefde is dan zal ze natuurlijk de schade meehelpen te herstellen. Bij een aantal zaken zoals overspel, hoeft ze niet eens moeite te doen.
> Ja, vergiffenis vragen aan haar is geboden.*


En stel je wordt niet opgepakt en je krijgt toch berouw. Geen politie, geen gevangenis. Dan vind jij dat je vrouw er niks mee te maken heeft?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door fahmi_ 
> *quote: 
> Geplaatst door [email protected] 
> Voor een gepleegde zonde moet ik vergiffenis bij Allah zijn, en niet bij een of andere priester. 
> 
> 
> 
> Precies, voor een gepleegde zonde moet die moslim vergiffenis bij Allah Zijn en niet bij een imam..... Mensen zoals Tomas hebben moeite om naar anderen te luisten ! Alles wat ze zeggen is naar hen mening goed. 
> 
> Ineens zijn Wij van hele andere wereld....blijkbaar... Nee Tomas! Jij komt van een andere wereld.*


Nederland is mijn wereld. Moslims komen hier naar toe vanuit een andere. Welke beter of slechter is laat ik in het midden. Als dit maar duidelijk voor je is.

----------


## chessmatazz

als Allah bepaalde mensen de macht geeft om te vergeven of niet te vergeven wie zijn wij dan om daarover te oordelen?

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik hoop dat je nog te jong bent om echt getrouwd te zijn. Anders ben je best wel bizar. In mijn ogen dan, natuurlijk.*


wat maakt het bizar? (in jouw ogen dan, natuurlijk)

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En stel je wordt niet opgepakt en je krijgt toch berouw. Geen politie, geen gevangenis. Dan vind jij dat je vrouw er niks mee te maken heeft?*



Als je niet wordt opgepakt dan heb je te volgen wat Gd heeft gezegd wanneer iemand iets van een ander heeft gestolen: terugbetalen of het dubbele. Als man en vrouw ben je n. Je vrouw zou je bij kunnen staan bij het doen van tsjeoewa, terugkeer. Er is ook zoiets als "je naaste aanspreken over zijn misstappen". Als je dat alles te kunnen verzwijgen, maar dan toch berouw dan is het toch een heel normale zaak dat je zoiets met je vrouw bespreekt? Zij kan je misschien aansporen om een gehele correctie te maken. Berouw hebben alleen is niet genoeg. Je daad moet "hersteld" worden. Zoiets hoef je niet in de krant te schrijven of het weekblad van "Berouwenden", maar in stilte. Ik denk dat even weer in deze samenleving, iemand die je een ooit gestolen goed terug brengt, jij geen aangifte gaat doen. Maar dat is een ieders zijn beslissing.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Als je niet wordt opgepakt dan heb je te volgen wat Gd heeft gezegd wanneer iemand iets van een ander heeft gestolen: terugbetalen of het dubbele. Als man en vrouw ben je n. Je vrouw zou je bij kunnen staan bij het doen van tsjeoewa, terugkeer. Er is ook zoiets als "je naaste aanspreken over zijn misstappen". Als je dat alles te kunnen verzwijgen, maar dan toch berouw dan is het toch een heel normale zaak dat je zoiets met je vrouw bespreekt? Zij kan je misschien aansporen om een gehele correctie te maken. Berouw hebben alleen is niet genoeg. Je daad moet "hersteld" worden. Zoiets hoef je niet in de krant te schrijven of het weekblad van "Berouwenden", maar in stilte. Ik denk dat even weer in deze samenleving, iemand die je een ooit gestolen goed terug brengt, jij geen aangifte gaat doen. Maar dat is een ieders zijn beslissing.*


En als je nou eens net niet met die vrome begripvolle altijd steungevende vrouw getrouwd bent die je moeder eigenlijk voor je wilde, maar een gewone. Zo een die wel eens boos en verdrietig kan worden. Gewoon om wat je gedaan hebt. Wat zeg je dan tegen haar? In ieder geval geen sorry? Of wel? En "kan je het me vergeven?" is dat echt een stap te ver?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En als je nou eens net niet met die vrome begripvolle altijd steungevende vrouw getrouwd bent die je moeder eigenlijk voor je wilde, maar een gewone. Zo een die wel eens boos en verdrietig kan worden. Gewoon om wat je gedaan hebt. Wat zeg je dan tegen haar? In ieder geval geen sorry? Of wel? En "kan je het me vergeven?" is dat echt een stap te ver?*



Waarom geen sorry zeggen? Jij hebt haar toch verdrietig gemaakt? Zij is toch een deel van jou? Sorry zeggen wil toch niet zeggen dat je je hele identiteit opgeeft? INa dat soort gevallen wordt een huwelijk meestal steviger. Na vallen en opstaan. Je zou natuurlijk ook niet raar hoeven te kijken als ze je uit zou schelden. Ja, dat is dan haar temperament, opvoeding, gevoel van onmacht. De achterliggende gedachte is dat jij haar in een positie hebt gewerkt waar ze verdrietig, boos, onverschillig wordt en een verontschuldiging is dan op zijn plaats. Inderdaad "Kun je het me vergeten?".

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Waarom geen sorry zeggen? Jij hebt haar toch verdrietig gemaakt? Zij is toch een deel van jou? Sorry zeggen wil toch niet zeggen dat je je hele identiteit opgeeft? INa dat soort gevallen wordt een huwelijk meestal steviger. Na vallen en opstaan. Je zou natuurlijk ook niet raar hoeven te kijken als ze je uit zou schelden. Ja, dat is dan haar temperament, opvoeding, gevoel van onmacht. De achterliggende gedachte is dat jij haar in een positie hebt gewerkt waar ze verdrietig, boos, onverschillig wordt en een verontschuldiging is dan op zijn plaats. Inderdaad "Kun je het me vergeten?".*


"Love is to never have to say you're sorry"

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *"Love is to never have to say you're sorry"*


Love is to say sorry even if your aren't to blame.


Gd in Zijn hoogverhevenheid wil Hij dat wij mensen dicht bij Hem zijn. Dat wij Hem liefhebben met al onze krachten en hart. Doen wij iets tegen Hem, dan zijnwe en voelen we hopelijk ook dat we verwijderd geraken. De liefde om weer dichter bij Hem te zijn motifeert ons tot inkeer te komen, sorry te zeggen en ons leven ten goede te veranderen. Dit is een persoonlijke band die we met Gd opbouwen.
Mensen onderling bezigen een menselijke relatie waarbij niet alles altijd koek en ei is. Sorry zeggen wanneer dat nodig is en er vanuit gaan dat de andere me toch liefheeft en het dus onnodig is is vals. Het kan voor de zekerheid geen kwaad toch sorry te zeggen omdat zij eenmaal geen volkomen rechtvaardigen zijn en op het niveau dat wij ons alles gelaten. Achteraf wreekt het toch.
Het is wel zo dat als je jezelf zo liefhebt dat je voor jezelf aan jezelf geen sorry hoeft te zeggen wanneer je eens misstapt want je hebt een goed excuus, dan moeten zij dat ook naar anderen toe uitdragen. In dat geval is liefde dat je van niemand eist dat hij je ooit sorry hoeft te zeggen of gedachtes van wraak zou hebben ook al zijn daar aanleidingen toe...maar voor de zekerheid doe jij dat wel. Dan ben je op niveau.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Love is to say sorry even if your aren't to blame.
> 
> 
> *



Dat is weer een andere invalshoek, ik denk dat beiden kloppen...alleen de uitwerking van beiden verschillen maar uiteindelijk komt het op hetzelfde neer.

----------


## Rourchid

_Soerat_ 50
16 - En voorzeker , Wij hebben de mens geschapen en Wij weten alles wat zijn Ik (nafs) hem toefluistert. En Wij zijn nader tot hem dan dan zijn hals(slag)ader.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *God (1)kan ook in de Islam dichterbij je zijn dan je eigen halsslagader. Daarover gaat die (2)"mensvormigheid".*



(1)Degene die zich in staat acht te weten wat God _kan_ met betrekking tot de Islam zal zich meestal tot wel meer in staat achten om te weten. Ofwel de uitspraak in de quote is geraaskal.

(2) De _catch_ : moslims moet kennelijk ophouden met zeuren over de triniteit; de mensvormigheid is dus eigenlijk de gewenste moslimvormigheid : de politiek correcte Moslim..
Alleen is het wel zo dat de uitspraak van dhr. Jansen (Arabist) geenszins vrijblijvend is maar onderdeel van het overheidsbeleid is : Moslims zouden de Laatste Boodschapper (v.z.m.h.) als een God op aarde moeten zien en dat is het stellen van een onmogelijke eis. Maar het stellen van deze onmogelijke eis kan telkenmale herhaald worden omdat vanwege het overbekende fatalisme christelijke leiders dhr. Jansen (Arabist) c.s. permitteren.

N.B.
God is altijd nader tot een mens dan zijn/haar hals(slag)ader.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik had al een vermoeden maar vond het toch frappant dat door M royaal werd gedolven uit de Tenach (OT). Zie ik niet vaak.*


 :Smilie:  



> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Weet ik niet. Er zijn twee verschillende soorten "zonden" die je zou hebben kunnen plegen. Een soort naar Gd toe en een soort naar je medemens.
> *


Uitmuntendheid (_al-ihsaan_), zo heeft de Profeet (v.z.m.h.) gezegd is :"God dienen alsof je Hem zag, want al zie je Hem niet Hij ziet jou wel" , dat wil zeggen proberen onder alle omstandigheden met God te zijn. (_Hadieth_ weergegeven door Boechari & Moeslim).

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door reallife_ 
> *Vanwege de sfeer...
> 
> en... wat is het probleem nu? Dat moslims niet in de drieeenheid geloven en dat sommige christenen alleen voor de sfeer naar de kerk gaan?
> 
> Wat een eye openener. *


Het gaat niet over het christelijk ritueel maar over de vraag is wat christenen doen aan hun discriminerende opstelling tegenover andergelovigen inclusief het opportunistisch gedogen van uitstpraken over het Christendom zoals gedaan door dhr. Jansen. Maar het christelijk discriminerend gedrag heeft wel een verleden dat nog steeds doorwoekert in het heden en met een voorbeeld :

"Zo voel ik mij aangesproken door suggesties over naastenliefde en vergeving uit de christelijke traditie, en zal ik daarom de verhalen over de barmhartige Samaritaan en de verloren zoon zinvol noemen, maar de uitspraken over een voorgenomen of uitgevoerde kindermoord (door Abraham en door Jefta) niet. " (bron)

Bovenstaande uitspraak is gedaan door de zich agnost noemende Willem Drees jr. De uitspraak suggereert helaas impliciet dat indien een agnost het Schrift enkel cultureel waardeert, een agnost uiteraard het Evangelie boven de Thora dient te stellen (want dat is wel zo beschaafd).
M.a.w. dit is eigenlijk de zoveelste keer dat Joden tot onbeschaafder dan Christenen verklaard worden en deze uitspraak sluit helaas ook voor de zoveelste keer aan op de "benadering" dat de Joden vanwege hun onbeschaafde aanwezigheid in beschaafd Christenland meer aandeel hebben in hun eigen Holocaust hebben gehad dan dat Joden willen toegeven (blegh).

N.B.
Judas
6 - En de engelen die hun beginsel niet bewaard hebben, maar hun eigen woonstede verlaten hebben, heeft Hij tot het oordeel des groten dags met eeuwige banden onder de duisternis bewaard.

----------


## DieSter

Ook heeft de profeet gezegd dat de intentie van de gelovige beter zijn dan zijn daden. Met andere woorden, de intentie is er om iets goeds te doen maar in het streven naar de verwezenlijking ervan worden er "foutjes" gemaakt, althans dat is wat ik eruit heb begrepen....
Ik vond dit ook met Ihsaan te maken hebben....

----------


## fahmi

> Nederland is mijn wereld. Moslims komen hier naar toe vanuit een andere. Welke beter of slechter is laat ik in het midden. Als dit maar duidelijk voor je is.


Nee beste Tomas, Nederland is/blijft en zal voor ons allen zijn !! Prent dit goed in jouw geheugen.
Ik kan maar uit jouw woorden concluderen dat jij een van zoveel aanhangers van Wilders?....dus ....a

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door fahmi_ 
> *Nee beste Tomas, Nederland is/blijft en zal voor ons allen zijn !! Prent dit goed in jouw geheugen.
> Ik kan maar uit jouw woorden concluderen dat jij een van zoveel aanhangers van Wilders?....dus ....a*


Even je helpen herinneren aan je eigen uitspraak waar ik op reageerd:

"Ineens zijn Wij van hele andere wereld....blijkbaar... Nee Tomas! Jij komt van een andere wereld"

Nogmaals, jij hebt vanuit de Islam een hele andere denkwereld dan in NL gebruikelik is/was. Jij importeert die. Dus jij bent de andere wereld. Niet ik.

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Het gaat niet over het christelijk ritueel maar over de vraag is wat christenen doen aan hun discriminerende opstelling tegenover andergelovigen inclusief het opportunistisch gedogen van uitstpraken over het Christendom zoals gedaan door dhr. Jansen. Maar het christelijk discriminerend gedrag heeft wel een verleden dat nog steeds doorwoekert in het heden en met een voorbeeld :
> 
> "Zo voel ik mij aangesproken door suggesties over naastenliefde en vergeving uit de christelijke traditie, en zal ik daarom de verhalen over de barmhartige Samaritaan en de verloren zoon zinvol noemen, maar de uitspraken over een voorgenomen of uitgevoerde kindermoord (door Abraham en door Jefta) niet. " (bron)
> 
> Bovenstaande uitspraak is gedaan door de zich agnost noemende Willem Drees jr. De uitspraak suggereert helaas impliciet dat indien een agnost het Schrift enkel cultureel waardeert, een agnost uiteraard het Evangelie boven de Thora dient te stellen (want dat is wel zo beschaafd).
> M.a.w. dit is eigenlijk de zoveelste keer dat Joden tot onbeschaafder dan Christenen verklaard worden en deze uitspraak sluit helaas ook voor de zoveelste keer aan op de "benadering" dat de Joden vanwege hun onbeschaafde aanwezigheid in beschaafd Christenland meer aandeel hebben in hun eigen Holocaust hebben gehad dan dat Joden willen toegeven (blegh).
> 
> N.B.
> ...


Ik bergijp niet precies wat bovenstaande te maken heeft met de onderstaande reactie van Mariska waarop ik reageerde. Ik had het idee dat de mensen waarover Mariska het had zich nauwelijks bezig houden met geloven en wat ik al zei, ze gaan voor de sfeer naar de kerk. 




> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Zoals de waard is vertrouwd hij zijn gasten. 
> 
> Maar mijn opvoeding was niet zwaar christelijk, maar gewoon hypocriet zoals bijna alle hollanders.
> 
> Met kerst zijn ze ineens katholiek en zitten ze in de kerk. Een groot deel weet niet eens waarom.*





> _Geplaatst door reallife_ 
> *Vanwege de sfeer...
> 
> en... wat is het probleem nu? Dat moslims niet in de drieeenheid geloven en dat sommige christenen alleen voor de sfeer naar de kerk gaan?
> 
> Wat een eye openener. *

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *"Abraham onderhandelt met God over Sodom en Ghomorra, David wordt boos op God, en in het Nieuwe Testament wordt God zelfs als een mens, iemand zoals Jezus van Nazareth, voorgesteld. Dat past niet binnen de opvattingen van de islamitische theologie. Daar is de afstand tussen God en mens groter."
> 
> Bron : Paus.doc. (dhr.Jansen, Arabist)*


Klopt dat volgens jou? 

Het is wel wat ik persoonlijk ervaarde toen ik me verdiepte in de islam. Maar dat ligt voor iedereen anders natuurlijk.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik hoop dat je nog te jong bent om echt getrouwd te zijn. Anders ben je best wel bizar. In mijn ogen dan, natuurlijk.*


Het aloude concept van _social engineering_ : aan buitenlanders een leeftijdsgrens stellen mbt de huwelijksgerechtigde leeftijd om te voorkomen dat buitenlanders zich voortplanten als konijnen en mocht dit laatste nog niet werken dan maar gedwongen sterilisatie zoals in de jaren 30 in Zweden met "zwakkere" groepen gebeurde en nog regelmatig gebeurt in gebieden in de Derde Wereld die vergeven zijn van "westerse" ontwikkelingsamenwerkers.

Lang leve het sociale Darwinisme : _nurture above nature_ geldt alleen voor het Arische ras en voor niet-Arirs geldt (uiteraard!) _nature above nurture_.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Ook heeft de profeet gezegd dat de intentie van de gelovige beter zijn dan zijn daden. Met andere woorden, de intentie is er om iets goeds te doen maar in het streven naar de verwezenlijking ervan worden er "foutjes" gemaakt, althans dat is wat ik eruit heb begrepen....
> Ik vond dit ook met Ihsaan te maken hebben....*


Bij uitmuntendheid behoort ook inhoudelijk werken aan je vergevingsgezindheid . Op de inhoud van de Koran wordt vaak de redeloze kritiek gelverd dat het woord liefde in zo weinig in de Koran voorkomt terwijl in de Koran juist leert aanspoort om je vermogen tot vergeven te ontwikkelen.

Daarnaast wordt de _hadieth_ over _al-ihsaan_ vaak besproken in de context van een Moslim die in zijn/haar eentje ergens is waar geen controle is op het invulling geven aan de Islam.
Bijvoorbeeld een Moslim die als medewerker van een bedrijf meegaat op een bedrijfsbezoek aan Los Angeles (V.S.); hij zit helemaal alleen in zijn hotelkamer en daar is dan een kast met een hele mikmak van licht-alcoholische en zwaar-alcoholische dranken plus nog een afstandsbedienng waarmee op het t.v.-scherm keiharde pornofilms vertoond kunnen worden. Niemand die het ziet, geen enkele getuige enz. enz.; maar de _hadith_ geeft ter overweging dat Allah (s.w.t.) altijd Zijn blik op ieder van Zijn schepselen gericht heeft.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door reallife_
> *
> Ik bergijp niet precies wat bovenstaande te maken heeft met de onderstaande reactie van Mariska waarop ik reageerde. Ik had het idee dat de mensen waarover Mariska het had zich nauwelijks bezig houden met geloven en wat ik al zei, ze gaan voor de sfeer naar de kerk. 
> *


De opmerking van [email protected] is m.i. gemaakt in het kader van het onderwerp van deze draad en slaat enerzijds op het genieten binnen de eigen groep van het cultureel Christen zijn en anderzijds op het fatalisme de Christelijke leiders maar links te laten liggen. Waneer de kerkklokken luiden is er sprake van gemeenschappelijk beleden Christendom en buiten kerktijden om is het ieder voor zich en God voor ons allen.



> _Geplaatst door reallife_
> *
> Klopt dat volgens jou? 
> 
> Het is wel wat ik persoonlijk ervaarde toen ik me verdiepte in de islam. Maar dat ligt voor iedereen anders natuurlijk.
> *


Dit klopt van geen kant.
De Koran is per definitie de eeuwige bevrijdingstheologie omdat iedere middelaar die in de weg loopt bij het naderen van een gelovige tot God, tot irrelevant verklaard wordt. 
Het plaatje dat geschetst wordt door dhr. Jansen (Arabist) en zijn kompanen klopt wel voor in naam Islamitische landen waar kleine, door het westers economisme uitverkoren, groepjes doelbewust de Islamitische religie misbruiken om het grootse gedeelte van hun onderdanen dom en vooral straatarm te houden.
Maar evenzo wordt in het heden de Joodse religie misbruikt om het politiek zionisme te legitimeren en met de waardering voor het Judasme zoals gedaan door dhr. Drees wordt in deze context als het ware met terugwerkende kracht de Holocaust behoorlijk goedgepraat.
Er blijft dus een parallel tussen het beeld van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) zodanig voorstellen door niet- of nauwelijks-christelijke Nederlanders dat de twee andere monothesmes vanwege de mythomanische interpretatie van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) feitelijk als inferieur afgeschilderd worden.

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De opmerking van [email protected] is m.i. gemaakt in het kader van het onderwerp van deze draad en slaat enerzijds op het genieten binnen de eigen groep van het cultureel Christen zijn en anderzijds op het fatalisme de Christelijke leiders maar links te laten liggen. Waneer de kerkklokken luiden is er sprake van gemeenschappelijk beleden Christendom en buiten kerktijden om is het ieder voor zich en God voor ons allen.
> 
> Dit klopt van geen kant.
> De Koran is per definitie de eeuwige bevrijdingstheologie omdat iedere middelaar die in de weg loopt bij het naderen van een gelovige tot God, tot irrelevant verklaard wordt. 
> Het plaatje dat geschetst wordt door dhr. Jansen (Arabist) en zijn kompanen klopt wel voor in naam Islamitische landen waar kleine, door het westers economisme uitverkoren, groepjes doelbewust de Islamitische religie misbruiken om het grootse gedeelte van hun onderdanen dom en vooral straatarm te houden.
> Maar evenzo wordt in het heden de Joodse religie misbruikt om het politiek zionisme te legitimeren en met de waardering voor het Judasme zoals gedaan door dhr. Drees wordt in deze context als het ware met terugwerkende kracht de Holocaust behoorlijk goedgepraat.
> Er blijft dus een parallel tussen het beeld van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) zodanig voorstellen door niet- of nauwelijks-christelijke Nederlanders dat de twee andere monothesmes vanwege de mythomanische interpretatie van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) feitelijk als inferieur afgeschilderd worden.*


In principe heb je het dus over twee verschillende groepen gelovigen. 

Gelovigen die met een oprecht hart God zoeken en vandaaruit met een interesse die vanuit het hart komt zich in de maatschappij bewegen en eveneens oprecht en met respect met hun medemensen omgaan. 

En een groep die vanuit een culturele waarde een vaag geloof erop nahouden omdat het wel aardig is om te doen. Bij sommige mensen zie je vanuit een dergelijke overtuiging idd enge ideen groeien. 
Dat verschijnsel zie je regelmatig her en der in de wereld de kop op steken. Verder lijkt niet zo erg uit te maken welk geloof of overtuiging degene heeft die een dergelijke weg kiest.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door reallife_ 
> *In principe heb je het dus over twee verschillende groepen gelovigen. 
> 
> Gelovigen die met een oprecht hart God zoeken en vandaaruit met een interesse die vanuit het hart komt zich in de maatschappij bewegen en eveneens oprecht en met respect met hun medemensen omgaan. 
> 
> En een groep die vanuit een culturele waarde een vaag geloof erop nahouden omdat het wel aardig is om te doen. Bij sommige mensen zie je vanuit een dergelijke overtuiging idd enge ideen groeien. 
> Dat verschijnsel zie je regelmatig her en der in de wereld de kop op steken. Verder lijkt niet zo erg uit te maken welk geloof of overtuiging degene heeft die een dergelijke weg kiest.*


De Koran (9:107) leert dat er Moskees gebouwd kunnen worden om tweedracht te zaaien; evenzo leert de Tempelreiniging deze les.
Maar waar het om gaat is dat het tweedracht zaaien uit de mond en pen komt van personen als dhr. Jansen (Arabist) die heel dwingend de norm oplegt van wat goed Christendom zou zijn en hoe de Islamitische religie zich aan deze norm zou hebben aan te passen.

Dhr. Jansen (Arabist) en zijn circuit kunnen ongehinderd hun gang blijven gaan want weerwerk wordt er niet geleverd. De reactie van de prikker Wortel in deze draad is helaas ook zonder meer exemplarisch te noemen voor hoe er omgegaan wordt met deze of gene die namens het geassimileerde Christendom het woord voert. Er wordt heel vaag naar Plato verwezen, maar als daar op ingegaan zou worden met als vertrekpunt bijvoorbeeld dat Plato tussen Socrates en Aristoteles leefde en dat er na Aristoteles wel het eea gebeurd is dan kun je dat bijvoorbeeld vergeten omdat je dan een bodemdiscussie zou aangaan en dat is niet gebruikelijk. Liever wordt allles zo vaag mogelijk gehouden met als gevolg dat het zwart-wit denken van dhr. Jansen (Arabist) en zijn circuit als objectieve waarheid gezien wordt.

Dus het onderwerp over de status van - en de vraagstelling over de eventuele mythomanische interpretatie van Jezus (v.z.m.h.), zal keer op keer de kop op blijven steken totdat het soort onverkwikkelijkheiden, waarin dhr. Jansen (Arabist) en zijn circuit in grossiert, eens een keer adequaat aangepakt zal worden. Want zoals het Christendom nu in haar 'algemeenheid' gepresenteeerd (media e.d.) wordt, komt het Christendom over als een discriminerende religie. Maar dit laatste is natuurlijk ook het imago dat de Islamitische religie heeft bij veel mensen in Nederland.

----------


## Wortel

> Dhr. Jansen (Arabist) en zijn circuit kunnen ongehinderd hun gang blijven gaan want weerwerk wordt er niet geleverd. De reactie van de prikker Wortel in deze draad is helaas ook zonder meer exemplarisch te noemen voor hoe er omgegaan wordt met deze of gene die namens het geassimileerde Christendom het woord voert.


Dhr. Jansen en ondergetekende nemen een onderling totaal verschillende positie in ten opzichte van elkaar. Graag niet generaliseren. Dat exemplarische mis ik even en wat "geassimileerd Christendom" mag heten is mij ook erg onduidelijk. Gaarne uitleg.




> Er wordt heel vaag naar Plato verwezen, maar als daar op ingegaan zou worden met als vertrekpunt bijvoorbeeld dat Plato tussen Socrates en Aristoteles leefde en dat er na Aristoteles wel het eea gebeurd is dan kun je dat bijvoorbeeld vergeten omdat je dan een bodemdiscussie zou aangaan en dat is niet gebruikelijk. Liever wordt allles zo vaag mogelijk gehouden met als gevolg dat het zwart-wit denken van dhr. Jansen (Arabist) en zijn circuit als objectieve waarheid gezien wordt.


Als deze opmerking gaat over een eerdere post van mij waarin ik uit de doeken doe hoe er verschil gemaakt dient te worden tussen de geloofsleer van de ne God en het filosofische denkraam van de simplicitas Dei, dan volg ik de rest van het bovenstaande absoluut niet.
Aristoteles ging in die simplicitas nog veel verder dan Plato -God als Onbewogen Beweger, namelijk-, dus die bodemdiscussie wordt hier allang gevoerd. Ik vind het tot de bodem van de discussie behoren dat het feit dat Allah, Erbarmer en Genadevolle, wordt genoemd, veel meer gewicht in de schaal legt dan een filosofische verhandeling over de Wahid, waarmee het nheidsbegrip van God in het Christendom wordt geloochend, terwijl het er in werkelijkheid mee begint.




> Dus het onderwerp over de status van - en de vraagstelling over de eventuele mythomanische interpretatie van Jezus (v.z.m.h.), zal keer op keer de kop op blijven steken totdat het soort onverkwikkelijkheiden, waarin dhr. Jansen (Arabist) en zijn circuit in grossiert, eens een keer adequaat aangepakt zal worden.


Begrijp je zelf wat hier staat en zo ja, kan dat dan in wat minder vage termen. "eventuele mythomanische interpretatie van Jezus?" Over vaagheden gesproken. 




> Want zoals het Christendom nu in haar 'algemeenheid' gepresenteeerd (media e.d.) wordt, komt het Christendom over als een discriminerende religie. Maar dit laatste is natuurlijk ook het imago dat de Islamitische religie heeft bij veel mensen in Nederland.


Bollocks! Nergens in Nederland wordt het Christendom 'in zijn algemeenheid' gepresenteerd, net zomin als de Islam, Jodendom, Hindoesme of Boeddhisme dat worden. Hans Jansen is een stem temidden van andere stemmen. Ik ben het met je eens dat er in de media niet al te vleiend over de Islam wordt gesproken. Als christen zou ik daarop kunnen zeggen: welkom bij de club. Daar hebben wij als christenen namelijk zelf ook erg veel ervaring mee.




> De catch : moslims moet kennelijk ophouden met zeuren over de triniteit; de mensvormigheid is dus eigenlijk de gewenste moslimvormigheid : de politiek correcte Moslim..


De catch is dat sommigen eens op moeten houden over de godsdienst van een ander onzin te verkopen. De gedachte dat het Christendom een verkapte vorm van veelgodendom is, is een voorbeeld van dergelijke onzin, zoals het geleuter van sommige niet-moslims over "de politiek correcte moslim" in mijn ogen net zulke onzin is. Helder?!

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_*
> Dhr. Jansen en ondergetekende nemen een onderling totaal verschillende positie in ten opzichte van elkaar. Graag niet generaliseren. Dat exemplarische mis ik even en wat "geassimileerd Christendom" mag heten is mij ook erg onduidelijk. Gaarne uitleg.
> *


Het "ideale Christendom" , zoals door dhr. Jansen (Arabist) c.s. geconcepieerd, wordt voorgespiegeld als model waar de Islamtische religie zich naar zou moeten vormen.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_*
> Ik vind het tot de bodem van de discussie behoren dat het feit dat Allah, Erbarmer en Genadevolle, wordt genoemd, veel meer gewicht in de schaal legt dan een filosofische verhandeling over de Wahid, waarmee het nheidsbegrip van God in het Christendom wordt geloochend, terwijl het er in werkelijkheid mee begint.
> *


Deze opmerking is niet relevant omdat bij de Schriftduiding de Islamitische religie niet betrokken hoeft te worden en op je waardeoordeel over 'Wahid' kan ik niet eens in gaan gezien je eerdere opmerkingen over 'hals(slag)ader'. Om dit onderwerp op enkel een niveau van intellectuelen te benaderen is ook niet zinvol. De doctrine van 'politiek gewenst Moslim' treft namelijk iedere Moslim inclusief degenen die niet zo goed lezen en schrijven kunnen.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_*
> Begrijp je zelf wat hier staat en zo ja, kan dat dan in wat minder vage termen. "eventuele mythomanische interpretatie van Jezus?" Over vaagheden gesproken. 
> *


Het betreft de status van Profeet Jezus (v.z.m.h.) en de status van Jezus als de (Zoon van) God en dit heeft ook alleszins met het onderwerp van de draad te maken.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_*
> Nergens in Nederland wordt het Christendom 'in zijn algemeenheid' gepresenteerd, net zomin als de Islam, Jodendom, Hindoesme of Boeddhisme dat worden. Hans Jansen is een stem temidden van andere stemmen. 
> *


Het gaat niet alleen dhr. Jansen (Arabist) maar bijvoorbeeld ook - in deze draad - om dhr. Drees jr die droog stelt dat de traditie van het Christendom hem beter bevalt vanwege o.a. de barmhartige Samaritaan vergeleken met het verhaal van Abraham (v.z.m.h.) en Jefta. Een weerwoord van Joodse kant bij dit laatste betrekken wordt (uiteraard) niet gedaan.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_*
> ben het met je eens dat er in de media niet al te vleiend over de Islam wordt gesproken. Als christen zou ik daarop kunnen zeggen: welkom bij de club. Daar hebben wij als christenen namelijk zelf ook erg veel ervaring mee.
> *


Andere premisse : een van de essenties van het Islam-bashen ligt in het gegeven dat de Laatste Boodschapper (v.z.m.h.) manifest een kleurling was en de Islamitische religie wordt als inferieur gezien vanwege het ontbreken van 'Arische wortels'. Het zit dus niet alleen tussen de oren maar schijnt ook in de genen te zitten en dat is precies dezelfde leugen als die opgedist werd over de Joden van voor de Holocaust.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_*
> De catch is dat sommigen eens op moeten houden over de godsdienst van een ander onzin te verkopen.
> *


Deze onzin wordt aangewend om de inferieuriteit van de Islamitische religie aan te tonen. En of het nou Christelijke groeperingen met als basis de V.S. betreft of agnosten werkzaam binnen het Nederlands academisch circuit betreft; de doelstelling is hetzelfde.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_*
> De gedachte dat het Christendom een verkapte vorm van veelgodendom is, is een voorbeeld van dergelijke onzin, zoals het geleuter van sommige niet-moslims over "de politiek correcte moslim" in mijn ogen net zulke onzin is. Helder?!
> *


Of het mij helder is doet niet terzake. Het gaat om het verweer tegen degenen die "de politieke correcte Islam" trachten op te dringen en indien dit opdringen gebeurt door het Christendom superieur te verklaren aan de Islam dan kan op een reactie gerekend worden.

.

----------


## Wortel

> Het "ideale Christendom" , zoals door dhr. Jansen (Arabist) c.s. geconcepieerd, wordt voorgespiegeld als model waar de Islamtische religie zich naar zou moeten vormen.


Daarin neem ik dus een heel andere positie in. Alweer: liever niet generaliseren. Staatssecretaris Albayrak sprak wijze woorden toen ze stelde dat dat over n kam scheren van moslims als geheel averechts werkt. Vervreemd op dezelfde manier niet de niet-islamitische bondgenoten van de Islam, zoals ondergetekende.




> Deze opmerking is niet relevant omdat bij de Schriftduiding de Islamitische religie niet betrokken hoeft te worden en op je waardeoordeel over 'Wahid' kan ik niet eens in gaan gezien je eerdere opmerkingen over 'hals(slag)ader'. Om dit onderwerp op enkel een niveau van intellectuelen te benaderen is ook niet zinvol. De doctrine van 'politiek gewenst Moslim' treft namelijk iedere Moslim inclusief degenen die niet zo goed lezen en schrijven kunnen.


In mijn ogen is dit gedraai om onder de essentie van de inhoud van het door mij gestelde uit te komen. Wellicht moeten alle aspecten die hierboven genoemd worden niet op n hoop worden geveegd.
Het gesprek over Wahid is van een totaal andere portee dan het kennelijk erg actuele geleuter over de "politiek correcte moslim".




> Het gaat niet alleen dhr. Jansen (Arabist) maar bijvoorbeeld ook - in deze draad - om dhr. Drees jr die droog stelt dat de traditie van het Christendom hem beter bevalt vanwege o.a. de barmhartige Samaritaan vergeleken met het verhaal van Abraham (v.z.m.h.) en Jefta. Een weerwoord van Joodse kant bij dit laatste betrekken wordt (uiteraard) niet gedaan


Het gaat beide heren hierin naar mijn idee om het naakte ethos en niet zozeer om de geloofsleer als zodanig. Zeker Drees jr. verdenk ik van de gedachte dat Nieuwe Testament min God het ideale humanisme zou zijn. Deze opmerking doet zo bezien ook het Christendom geen recht, want dat naakte ethos kan ook in het Christendom niet bestaan zonder de Bron die aan dat ethos vooraf gaat.




> Andere premisse : een van de essenties van het Islam-bashen ligt in het gegeven dat de Laatste Boodschapper (v.z.m.h.) manifest een kleurling was en de Islamitische religie wordt als inferieur gezien vanwege het ontbreken van 'Arische wortels'. Het zit dus niet alleen tussen de oren maar schijnt ook in de genen te zitten en dat is precies dezelfde leugen als die opgedist werd over de Joden van voor de Holocaust.


Deze premisse lijkt mij nogal vergezocht. Jezus was b.v. net zo goed een kleurling. Als er iets is geleerd van de ellende die werd veroorzaakt door het geleuter over 'Arische wortels' is het dat wel. Als je dit in het publieke discours zo zou herhalen zou hoongelach je deel zijn. 

Het Islam-bashen, net als het God-gelovigen bashen van andere bloedgroepen, heeft te maken met een ongebreidelde wil tot autonomie en vrijheid. De gedachte is dat ieder construct dat "meta-fysisch" door gelovigen in elkaar wordt geknutseld een bedreiging is van die autonome vrijheid. Daar komt, naar mijn idee, ten laatste het Islam-bashen vandaan.




> Deze onzin wordt aangewend om de inferieuriteit van de Islamitische religie aan te tonen. En of het nou Christelijke groeperingen met als basis de V.S. betreft of agnosten werkzaam binnen het Nederlands academisch circuit betreft; de doelstelling is hetzelfde.


Grotendeels wel mee eens.




> Het gaat om het verweer tegen degenen die "de politieke correcte Islam" trachten op te dringen en indien dit opdringen gebeurt door het Christendom superieur te verklaren aan de Islam dan kan op een reactie gerekend worden.


Het lijkt me dat ieder verweer moet geschieden met het mes van de chirurg en niet met een zwaard of hakbijl, ook al bedienen de aanvallers zich wel van de laatste twee. Op termijn zal dat meer rendement in zich hebben.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Staatssecretaris Albayrak sprak wijze woorden toen ze stelde dat dat over n kam scheren van moslims als geheel averechts werkt. 
> *


Het gezag van een Staatssecretaris reikt net zover als zijn/haar politiek competentie




> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> In mijn ogen is dit gedraai om onder de essentie van de inhoud van het door mij gestelde uit te komen. Wellicht moeten alle aspecten die hierboven genoemd worden niet op n hoop worden geveegd.
> Het gesprek over Wahid is van een totaal andere portee dan het kennelijk erg actuele geleuter over de "politiek correcte moslim".
> *


Alhoewel in de leesstukken die geplaatst zijn bij het openen van de draad naar de Koran verwezen is, kan de discussie over de triniteit kan gevoerd worden met raadpleging van alles dat er op Schrift - en op schrift gesteld is tot aan het neerdalen van de Koran : er bestaan ook unitaristische Christenen. En het geleuter over "politiek correcte Moslims" houdt niet op zo lang als er o.a. Moslima's vanwege het dragen van de _hijaab_ gediscrimineerd worden op de arbeidsmarkt.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Zeker Drees jr. verdenk ik van de gedachte dat Nieuwe Testament min God het ideale humanisme zou zijn.
> *


Verdenken is n, aanhouden en berechten zijn twee resp. drie.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Deze premisse lijkt mij nogal vergezocht. Jezus was b.v. net zo goed een kleurling. Als er iets is geleerd van de ellende die werd veroorzaakt door het geleuter over 'Arische wortels' is het dat wel. Als je dit in het publieke discours zo zou herhalen zou hoongelach je deel zijn. 
> *


Precies , vandaar dat de belangstelling voor het publieke discours tanende is en het is kwestie van tijd voordat er geen enkele belangstelling meer is.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Het lijkt me dat ieder verweer moet geschieden met het mes van de chirurg en niet met een zwaard of hakbijl, ook al bedienen de aanvallers zich wel van de laatste twee. Op termijn zal dat meer rendement in zich hebben.
> *


Structurele fortificatie kan ook ter overweging genomen worden.

----------


## Yaron

Ok.

Even voor de duidelijkheid een aantal bijbelse gegevens:

Wie in de Here Jezus gelooft is vergeven, je kan niet dubbel vergeven worden of onvergeven worden. Dat is nou net de hele clou waar het in het "christendom" om draait. Geloof in Hem is vergeving. Daarnaast is er wel een praktische invulling naar ja naasten en je dagelijkse beleiding van onze fouten. We hebben een gebod onze zonden dagelijks te belijden, katholieken doen dat via het ritueel van biechten bij een priester wat mijn inziens een discutabele vorm van belijden is en de meer bijbelse belijding is simpelweg in het gebed tot G'd. Het is ook belangrijk voor de mens onderling om vergeving te zoeken bij elkaar en te geven naar elkaar zodat ons dagelijks leven G'd mag weerspiegelen.

Als iemand behoefte heeft in verwijzingen en verzen dan hoor ik dat graag.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Mirjam N_ 
> *De wijsheid van God is dwaasheid voor de wereld. Wie een oor heeft die hore.*


Zo is't mar net.

----------


## paddy

Sommige mensen kunnen een leven lang blijven turen naar een verkeerde vraag...vandaag weten wij veel meer dan de primitive volkeren, die veel beter dan wij waren in het vertellen van fabeltjes...

Wij weten dat, in de natuur, bij sommige levende wezens, bestaat de mogelijkheid van MONOGAME CONCEPTIE (dus conceptie zonder sex).

-A-
Als dit is mogelijk (op zeldzame wijze) ook voor de mens, dan kunnen wij gevallen hebben waarin een vrouw, getrouwde/ongetrouwde, een 'onbevlekte' zwangerschap ondergaat, ongeacht of zij sex heeft of niet. Zouden wij dan aannemen dat die (onbeende) wezens allemaal 'direct' de zonen/dochters van de Almachtige zijn? Wat zeldzaam was noemde men toen 'een wonder' en het kind 'een aparte kind=kind van de Almachtige'...ONZIN

-B-
Als dit voor een mens niet mogelijk is, dan het verhaal van Jezus als 'kind van een onbevlekte moeder' en dus zoon van de Almachtige is zonder meer een fabel!

-C-
Wat zou Jezus voor antwoord hebben gehad op de stomme vraag: 'Ben je de Zon van de Almachtige?' Als de man voor hem een simpele ziel was ik denk dat Jezus geen antwoord gaf, slechts naar hem met medelijden keek...Als het om een enigzins geletterd iemand was, dan hij had kunnen zeggen:

'Wij kunnen geen lijn trekken die scheid de Almachtige van zijn schepping, de Almachtige aan de ene kant, de schepping aan de andere. In die zin zijn wij allemaal zonen en dochters van de Almachtige (ongeacht de soort verwekking dus...).' 

-D-
In de oudheid sommige vromen van manifestatie van de Almachtige waren van het vrouwelijk geslacht: de grootste heiligdom in de oudheid was de tempel van Artemis in Ephesos - denk ook aan de godin Isis. Vandaag een 'profetes' is ondenkbaar (maar binnen de mogelijkheden van de Almachtige): de leiders van de drie grote religies zouden haar niet accepteren: religie is materie slechts voor MANNEN!
Paddy

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door paddy_
> *
> In de oudheid sommige vromen van manifestatie van de Almachtige waren van het vrouwelijk geslacht: de grootste heiligdom in de oudheid was de tempel van Artemis in Ephesos - denk ook aan de godin Isis. Vandaag een 'profetes' is ondenkbaar (maar binnen de mogelijkheden van de Almachtige): de leiders van de drie grote religies zouden haar niet accepteren: religie is materie slechts voor MANNEN!
> *


Het onderwerp van de draad betreft geenszins het man/vrouw-paradigma binnen de drie Ibrahimische religies maar Jezus(v.z.m.h.) in zijn Christelijk-theologische hoedanigheid als "Zoon van God" wat het ideale paradigma dient te zijn voor politieke correcte Moslims.

De Laatste Profeet (v.z.m.h.) is trouwens al op aarde geweest en voor de goede orde : profetes Mirjam (Exodus 15:20), profetes Deborah (Richteren 4:4), profetes Hulda (2 Koningen. 22:14; 2 Kronieken 34:22), profetes Noadja (Nehemia 6:14), onbekende profetes (Jesaja 8:3), profetes Anna (Lukas 2:36), valse profetes Jezabel (Openbaringen 2:20). 

De verwijzing naar tijd  en plaatsgebonden culturele fenomenen (i.c. Artemis resp. Isis) zijn niet aan de orde daar iedere Korannieke context door de kracht (_ijazz_) van de Korannieke tekst zelf gecreerd wordt en van de harmonie tussen zijn Tekens (_ajaas_) leren de Schriften.
Jezus (vz.m.h.) is door o.a. Rzi omschreven als _kalimat Allah_ --> Woord van God : de Zoon is het Eeuwig Levend Woord dat in de Schriften staat. 
De Zoon (=Zijn Woord) komt uit de Vader voort; de Engel Gabril die, in opdracht van Allah (s.w.t.) de komst van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) aan Maria openbaart.

In vorenstaande ontologie is het jaarlijks herdenken van Golgotha (c.q. Paasfeest), niet anders te duiden dan als het kruizigen van het Evangelie?!!!

N.B.
1.
In het apocriefe pre-Evangelische Boek der Wijsheid wordt de Wijsheid benoemd als zijnde vrouwelijk : 
(Boek der Wijsheid)
10:21 Want de wijsheid opende de mond der stommen, en de tongen der sprakelozen maakte *zij* welsprekend.
11:1 *ZIJ* heeft *haar* werken voorspoedig gemaakt door de hand van de heilige profeet.

Bron : http://www.statenvertaling.net/

2. 
Een post-Evangelisch apocrief over Maria moeder van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...76#post3059176

3.
Ook ten tijde van de Egyptische Farao Echnaton bleef Ma3at beschouwd worden als het vrouwelijke goddelijke; een profijtvolle dissertatie over rechtsfilosfische afleiding (c.q. stellen van de wet) zoals plaatshad in het Egypte van ruim 3000 jaar geleden : http://etd.unisa.ac.za/ETD-db/ETD-de...1012006-131516

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> * profetes Mirjam (Exodus 15:20), profetes Deborah (Richteren 4:4), profetes Hulda (2 Koningen. 22;14; 2 Kronieken 34:22), profetes Noadja (Nehemia 6:14), onbekende profetes (Jesaja 8:3), profetes Anna (Lukas 2:36), valse profetes Jezabel (Openbaringen 2:20).*


Wij hebben de overlevering van 7 profetessen :
Sara (Gen. 11:29)
Mirjam (Exodus 15:20)
Dewora (Richteren 4:4)
Channa (1 Samuel 2:1)
Avigail (Megilla 14b)
Chulda ( 2 Kon. 22:14) 
Ester (Ester 9:29).

Noadjah (Nechemja 6:14 / Ezra 8:33) is mannelijk ( zie ook Rashi, Vulgata, Septuagenta).
In Jeshajahu 8:3 wordt met profetes de vrouw van de profeet aangeduid.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> * 
> *


Wat een bespottelijke stukken zet jij neer..

Ik bedoel, alleen het begin al..
1. Geen enkele christen zou zo'n antwoord geven.
2. Johannes 1.1. bevat helemaal niets over het verband Christus-God. 

Ik bedoel, als het daar al mee begint, dan ben je toch gk als je verder gaat lezen he? 
Als het beginniveau al z laag is, dan wordt het nooit meer wat. 

Kortom, hier worden moslims belachelijk gemaakt. 
Of er zijn moslims, die zichzelf belachelijk zitten te maken.


Misschien is het ter gelegenheid van de Ramadan even goed om op te merken, dat religie gen karaoke is, gen kruiswoordpuzzel, en ook geen algebra voor beginners.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Ik bedoel, alleen het begin al..
> 1. Geen enkele christen zou zo'n antwoord geven.
> 2. Johannes 1.1. bevat helemaal niets over het verband Christus-God. 
> *


M.b.t. 1. Spreek voor jezelf!
M.b.t. 2. Maar wat is volgens jou dan wel het verband?



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Ik bedoel, als het daar al mee begint, dan ben je toch gk als je verder gaat lezen he? 
> Als het beginniveau al z laag is, dan wordt het nooit meer wat. 
> 
> Kortom, hier worden moslims belachelijk gemaakt. 
> Of er zijn moslims, die zichzelf belachelijk zitten te maken.
> *


Het is een, in eenvoudige taal gestelde "onderbouwing", van wat o.a. dhr. Jansen (Arabist) ook beweert :

"Abraham onderhandelt met God over Sodom en Ghomorra, David wordt boos op God, en *in het Nieuwe Testament wordt God zelfs als een mens, iemand zoals Jezus van Nazareth, voorgesteld*. Dat past niet binnen de opvattingen van de islamitische theologie. Daar is de afstand tussen God en mens groter."

Bron : Paus.doc. (dhr.Jansen, Arabist) 



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Misschien is het ter gelegenheid van de Ramadan even goed om op te merken, dat religie gen karaoke is, gen kruiswoordpuzzel, en ook geen algebra voor beginners.
> *


Misschien is het ook gepast op te merken dat de leesstukken geplaatst zijn op 22-08 j.l.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *
> 
> Kortom, hier worden moslims belachelijk gemaakt. 
> Of er zijn moslims, die zichzelf belachelijk zitten te maken.
> 
> 
> *


Joh 1: staat in het woord van de Schepper(Bijbel).

In het begin was het Woord(Jezus), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Joh 1: staat in het woord van de Schepper(Bijbel).
> *


Wat?! Staat Johannes in de Bijbel?! Maar goed dat we jou hebben, anders schoot het hier helemaal niet meer op! 
Zijn die posts van jou allemaal zo adequaat en informatief?



@All.. Vraagje: Zijn er hier eigenlijk mensen, die hier voor Strf zitten? 
Of lui, van wie de buurman de Startpagina op "Islam en Meer" heeft gezet, en die het nou al 3 jaar niet lukt om daar uit te klikken?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_
> *
> In het begin was het Woord(Jezus), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat.
> *


En de H. Thora is niet het Woord van God?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Wat?! Staat Johannes in de Bijbel?! Maar goed dat we jou hebben, anders schoot het hier helemaal niet meer op! 
> *


Dat bedoel ik nou met het eerder door mij geplaatste "Spreek voor jezelf!"



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Zijn die posts van jou allemaal zo adequaat en informatief?
> *


Ja en op zich is het discussievervuiling maar het blijft staan zodat iedereen kan leren wat er zoal achter de vrome gezichten van een aantal zich Christen noemende personen schuilgaat.
Grote kans dat _rinjea_ de van een ban voorziene prikker _rinuz_ is. Maar omdat in zijn kringen gesteld wordt dat Moslim altijd liegen, mag hij van zijn kant ook liegen etc.



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> @All.. Vraagje: Zijn er hier eigenlijk mensen, die hier voor Strf zitten? 
> Of lui, van wie de buurman de Startpagina op "Islam en Meer" heeft gezet, en die het nou al 3 jaar niet lukt om daar uit te klikken?
> *


E.e.a. wekt de indruk dat het hier om een ex-druggebruiker (_rinuz/rinjea_) gaat die religie nu als verslavingsobject heeft en als boetedoening voor gepleegde zonden in het verleden zich op dit forum te buiten gaat aan proselitisme.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_  * M.b.t. 1. Spreek voor jezelf!*


*
 Net iemand die post: Typ noit het woord Aap!. (terwijl hij dat zojuist gedaan heeft.) 

Maar als je het niet erg vind, weet ik een beetje iets van christenen, en zon soort antwoord krijg je dus nooit! En als je dat wl krijgt, dan beginnen de omstanders elkaar al een beetje aan te kijken van: Komt er nou nog wat? Of is het tijd voor zn pillen? 





 M.b.t. 2. Maar wat is volgens jou dan wel het verband?


Een goed begin is, dat je hier herhaalt dat het om een verband gaat. 
Ik bedoel, er zijn al moslims die zeggen: Jezus = God? Hahahaha.. kenniet.. onmogelijk.. 
Het is namelijk nogal wiedes, dat je de oceaan niet in een koffiebekertje kunt gieten.. 
Blijkbaar gaat het bij die christenen om iets anders. 




 Het is een, in eenvoudige taal gestelde "onderbouwing", van wat o.a. dhr. Jansen (Arabist) ook beweert :


Maar dat staat NIET in de genoemde zin bij Johannes! 
Er wordt dus uit de nek gekletst. En dan is het lezen van de Donald Duck nog nuttiger. 
Godsdienst is al erg fuzzy, en als er dan ook nog onzorgvuldigheid is, dan wordt het snel een troep. 




 van wat o.a. dhr. Jansen (Arabist) ook beweert :


Hij is katholiek (net als ik). Ik zat een keer naast m, en hij zei dat. Was wel grappig, want hij had geen idee, dat ik een enorm tegenstander was van de bekende club. Maar hij verdient het respect op het gebied waar hij verstand van heeft. (maar dat zegt niet veel over wat hij daarbuiten vindt.) 




 Abraham onderhandelt met God over Sodom en Ghomorra, David wordt boos op God


Ja, je ziet dit voortdurend in het OT. Dat is wel lachen. Je denkt dan: waarom heb ik eigenlijk geen telefoonnummer van God?! Het ziet er vaak heel erg onwaarschijnlijk uit. Als je op deze manier met christendom begint, dan lijkt het allemaal echt flauwe kul. 
Als jongere kon ik naar de godsdienstlessen, maar was al snel weer weg. Als je dt allemaal moest geloven? Mij niet gezien hoor. 
Maar goed, als je dan later een keer het licht gezien hebt (= iets begrepen), dan kijk je de boel wel anders natuurlijk. 

Punt is: De Bijbel is een door mensen geschreven boek. En de manier waarop God beschreven wordt is ok vanuit menselijk perspectief. In feite is God veel te groot voor dit soort gedoe, maar wat er staat is, hoe mensen God ervaren en beleefd hebben. Ze hebben er een sprankje van gezien, zeg maar. De verhalen zijn ook een manier van uitdrukken. Vaak zijn het abstracties. 
Je kunt een heleboel vragen stellen.. bijvoorbeeld: is het waar? Het is maar de vraag op welk niveau je waarheid zoekt he? Zoek je feitelijke waarheid, of menselijke waarheid? En wat voor soort waarheid hebben de schrijvers eigenlijk over willen brengen? En wat voor soort mensen hebben ze gezien als hun publiek, en hoe heeft dat hun schrijven bepaalt? 

Moslims houden hier vaak niet van. Die vinden het vaak te vaag en onzeker. Die hebben liever gewoon tekst van Allah, want dan weet je waar je aan toe bent, nietwaar? 
Maar helaas helpt dat niet zo veel. Het echte werk moet je toch zelf doen. Echt geloof is niet iets wat je aan neemt, maar wat je opbouwt (Inch Allah, of in christelijke termen: door Gods genade). Het gaat om het leven, om de wereld van de mystiek, over het heil van de ziel, over de zin der dingen, over goede keuzen, goede levensstijl, inzicht in wat waarde heeft, enz.. 
Je kunt wel een goed Boek hebben, of het perfecte Boek, maar toch is het een soort uitstel van executie. Straks sta je daar met je tenen in de drab, en dan moet je het toch zelf doen. En net zo min als je steeds maar naar mammie kunt terughollen, kaatst ook het boek in feite het balletje steeds terug: Its up to you, babe.. Bij het Laatste Oordeel hoef je ook niet met de Koran aan te komen zetten, om uit te leggen wat je deed..





 en in het Nieuwe Testament wordt God zelfs als een mens, iemand zoals Jezus van Nazareth, voorgesteld. Dat past niet binnen de opvattingen van de islamitische theologie. Daar is de afstand tussen God en mens groter.


Maar tegelijk kleiner. Moslims geloven, dat je rechtstreeks tot God kunt bidden. Christenen vinden dat vaak arrogant of zoiets, omdat God voor hen namelijk veel te groot is, om rechtstreeks naar te kunnen bidden. Christenen zien daarom in Christus een lijntje naar God. De grote lering uit het OT was, dat het met de teksten alleen niet lukt. Ze leren daarmee niet geloven, of maken grote fouten bij de toepassing daarvan. Er moest dus een lichtend voorbeeld komen. Voor christenen is dat Christus. Joden wachten nog op hun verlosser. 





[i] Misschien is het ook gepast op te merken dat de leesstukken geplaatst zijn op 22-08 j.l.


*Merci, ik had het eigenlijk al gedacht, maar was te lui om te checken. Je kijkt wel precies.  :grote grijns:  
Maar dat mag ook wel, als ik tekeer ga hoor. Ik moet je dankbaar zijn, dat je goed kijkt. 




> * Maar wat is volgens jou dan wel het verband?*


Zo, ik heb weer een beetje zin.. 
Kijk, met dat gezeur hier, gaat je de zin wel eens over, zeker om serieus over religieuze zaken te praten. Dat onderwerp is kwetsbaar, en als de sfeer er niet is, doe je dat gewoon niet. Je gaat ook niet picknicken tussen de wilde honden.. Maar even dit:

Ik heb Johannes even iets beter gelezen, met name over In den beginne was het woord. 
Het commentaar erbij was zoiets als: Voor Johannes is het allemaal en ding:
God = het Woord = de Zoon = het licht = de profeet = het brood = de waarheid, e.a. 
Uiteraard is dit een enorm platte weergave, maar toch komt het ongeveer hier op neer. 

Maar eerst even dit, over hoe ik God ongeveer zie: voor mij is God verpakt in de 4e dimensie (en verder). Hij is dus overal, en niet onderworpen aan de wetten van de die-dimensionale wereld, zoals leven en dood, oorzaak en gevolg, en voortdurende verandering. 
Ook de mens stijgt al een beetje uit boven de drie-dimensionale wereld. Dat zit in zn zjn, en in zijn waarnemer-zijn, waarbij hij al meer is dan enkel speelbal in die wereld. (Hij abstraheert, maakt moraal, doet aan zingeving, denkt na enz.) De mens heeft een tikkeltje iets van God, of is al een beetje op weg naar God, en heeft in elk geval een verbintenis met God, of hij daar nou een zooitje van maakt of niet. 

Maar op weg naar God (dus de 4e dimensie in, en dan maar doorlopen (sorry voor het grapje) ) komt er steeds meer eenheid. Je zou dat pad kunnen beschrijven. Eerst overstijg je de aardse werkelijkheid met al zijn twisten om het bestaan. Vervolgens begrip voor allerlei zaken en respect voor leven. Dan het ervaren van de verbondenheid met alles. Dan het inzicht, dat een heleboel verschillende dingen eigenlijk op hetzelfde neerkomen, of dat er heel veel verwantschap tussen allerlei verschijnselen is. Dan het leren over geboorte een dood, en hoe schepping en verval elkaar afwisselen. En zo langzamerhand begin je dan enige feeling te krijgen voor wat het eeuwige leven zo ongeveer is. En de schepping komt een beetje in zicht. Schepping blijkt een enorme kracht te zijn, die voortdurend aan het werk is..
Kenmerkend voor dit pad is, dat steeds meer tegenstellingen verdwijnen, en dat zaken integreren. Er blijken ook maar weinig dingen statisch te zijn. Alles is voortdurend in beweging. Er is veel diversiteit, die zichzelf steeds maar vernieuwt in een andere vorm. Maar tegelijk wordt ook steeds meer eenheid zichtbaar, alsof datgene wat schept steeds op een andere manier dezelfde boodschap zichtbaar maakt. 

Nou ben ik schildpad op die weg, en dus niet zo geschikt voor profeet, maar ik zie wel dat alles in feite convergeert naar waar het ok uit ontstaat!! 
Halverwege God is er nog steeds veel beweging. Al die engelen enzo.. (niet dat ik engelen zie of zo hoor. Ik ben misschien wel rijp voor het gekkenhuis, maar in elk geval niet daar om.) Maar die engelen vertegenwoordigen ook iets. Het zijn een soort half-eeuwige bewegingen in het verkeer tussen de mens en God. Maar in deze fase is er nog beweging en verandering, en is dit dus nog niet de wereld van God. Maar gaandeweg lossen de verschillen tussen de engelen zich ook op, omdat ze ook maar verschillende aspecten zijn van hetzelfde doel, of hetzelfde scheppingsproces. In de laatste fase valt eigenlijk alles samen, en kun je eigenlijk geen onderscheid meer maken tussen schepping, doel, zingeving enz. Daar is de oorsprong van alles, waar ook alles naar terugkeert. Een soort voortdurende Big Bang dus, vanuit de vierde dimensie. 

Hier moest ik aan denken bij het lezen van Johannes over het Woord. In die fase is er helemaal geen onderscheid meer tussen God, het woord, de boodschap van alles, de schepping, enz.. Geen wonder ook, dat moslims de Booschap vaak zien als iets eeuwigs, dat er zelfs al voor de schepping was. (alleen willen sommigen per se geloven, dat de Arabische Koran in zijn huidige vorm al klaar lag. In mijn visie is dat echte onzin. Het gaat om de achterliggende boodschap die in de Koran zit, niet om de letterlijke tekst. De echte inhoud is eeuwig, maar die tekst absoluut niet. Maar goed, dat vind ik. Van mij mag iedereen geloven, dat nog voor de schepping al vast stond dat de Profeet in de 7e eeuw een vrouw teveel wou, maar bij mij moet je niet zijn voor dit soort ideen. Verder is er niks mis met de Koran.)
Maar goed.. in werkelijkheid is er dus eigenlijk geen onderscheid tussen God en de boodschap. 

Interessant is, dat Johannes het accent op het Woord legt, als de bron der schepping. (Hebreeuws: klank.. Oerklank? Oertrilling?) Hier kun je veel kanten mee uit. Is de boodschap misschien verpakt in alles wat geschapen is? De Boeddhisten zullen wel juichen, gezien hun idee over de Boeddha-natuur van elk ding. 
(sjips, het is half drie.. wordt vervolgd, voor wie het interessant vindt.. Christus moet nog uit de verf komen..)

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Maar omdat in zijn kringen gesteld wordt dat Moslim altijd liegen, mag hij van zijn kant ook liegen etc.*


Nou, daar zeg je wat. Ik weet niet wie zich hier aan schuldig maken, maar de trend is er zeker. En het gaan niet alleen over liegen. Het is echt een levend idee over dat het sowieso een bende bij die moslims is, en dat het dus ook niet uitmaakt hoe je je in die kringen gedraagt. Ze doen op maroc.nl dan dingen, die ze in eigen kring nooit zouden doen. Ik zie het ook in Israeldiscussies, bij joden en niet-joden.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *En de H. Thora is niet het Woord van God?*


Hoe haal je die conclusie uit Rinjea's verzen want het antwoord hierop is nogal voor de handliggend en ontwistbaar.

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *:Maar tegelijk kleiner. Moslims geloven, dat je rechtstreeks tot God kunt bidden. Christenen vinden dat vaak arrogant of zoiets, omdat God voor hen namelijk veel te groot is, om rechtstreeks naar te kunnen bidden. 
> *


Nooit gehoord van het 'Onze Vader?'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *En de H. Thora is niet het Woord van God?*



In het begin was het Woord(Jezus), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat.
oftewel:
De Thora is ontstaan door het Woord.

----------


## fahmi

> Even je helpen herinneren aan je eigen uitspraak waar ik op reageerd:
> 
> "Ineens zijn Wij van hele andere wereld....blijkbaar... Nee Tomas! Jij komt van een andere wereld"
> 
> Nogmaals, jij hebt vanuit de Islam een hele andere denkwereld dan in NL gebruikelik is/was. Jij importeert die. Dus jij bent de andere wereld. Niet ik.


Nee Tomas, je weet het begrip " nemen en geven" niet.
Als moslim ben ik in Spanje geboren in de jaren ' 60 en alle mijn beste vrienden waren/zijn nog steeds Katholieken !! Wij hadden nooit ruzie of een meningverschillen over de religie. Het geloof was er nooit issue ! Al Dat noemt men " respect" ...respect elkaars geloof.

En jij komt nu met je mooie woorden dat de Islam een hele andere denkwereld.....Denk je zelf dat je goede geloviger bent!

Beste Tomas word eens wakker en verken de wereld.....je gaat mij geen les in de thelogie.............

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Hij is katholiek (net als ik). Ik zat een keer naast m, en hij zei dat. Was wel grappig, want hij had geen idee, dat ik een enorm tegenstander was van de bekende club. Maar hij verdient het respect op het gebied waar hij verstand van heeft. (maar dat zegt niet veel over wat hij daarbuiten vindt.) 
> *


Dhr. Jansen (Arabist) is een vakidioot die echter beter binnen de beschutte wereld van het academisch circuit had kunnen blijven. Hij heeft zich laten welgevallen dat hij ook nog als Islam-expert moet functioneren en dat is hij niet. Daarbij komt bovenal dat hij onderdeel is geworden van de politiek en dat is pure drek waar hij niet mee om kan gaan.

Binnen zijn eigen vakgebied is het ook niet zo indrukwekkend wat hij gepresteerd heeft. Hij heeft hooguit geparasiteerd op de erfenis van dhr. Kramers en is eigenlijk niet veel verder gekomen. Een voorbeeld is de dhr. Jansens's portretteren van Ibn Hazm (r.a.) als de kampioen van de _letterlijke_ interpretatie terwijl deze (r.a.) juist onderbouwt dat het "Wij" van Genesis en de Koran niet anders dan een_figuratieve_ interpretatie kan hebben, n van de wezenlijke verschillen tussen Christelijke - en Islamitische geloofsleer.



> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_
> *
> Abraham onderhandelt met God over Sodom en Ghomorra, David wordt boos op God
> *
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Ja, je ziet dit voortdurend in het OT. Dat is wel lachen. Je denkt dan: waarom heb ik eigenlijk geen telefoonnummer van God?! Het ziet er vaak heel erg onwaarschijnlijk uit. Als je op deze manier met christendom begint, dan lijkt het allemaal echt flauwe kul. 
> ...


Deze opmerking is gemaakt door dhr. Jansen (Arabist) als onderbouwing van zijn "conclusie".
Maar zijn onderbouwing verklaart de Profeten (vz.m.h.) voor Jezus (v.z.m.h.) tot minderwaardig aan Jezus (v.z.m.h.)

Zoals bijvoorbeeld Ibn Khaldun (r.a.) reeds meldt (in Mukkadimah p. 47) is profeetschap (of profetesschap) geen natuurlijke aanleg van enig mens en is het alleen God die mensenkinderen heeft uitverkoren als Profeet.

Een door God geschonken karakteristiek van Profeten is hun bovenmenselijke vergevingsgezindheid (c.q.) zachtmoedigheid. Het 'onderhandelen' met God door Abraham (v.z.m.h.) is het smeken om het betrachten van zachtmoedigheid met de gedoemde steden (S. & G.).
De les die geleerd echter moet worden is dat het nodig kan zijn dat er geweld gebruikt wordt om de zachtmoedigheid van de samenleving als geheel te waarborgen.

Zo goed mogelijk de Profeten volgen in de hun door God geschonken zachtmoedigheid is de inhoud van Prediking - voor alle volkeren - van Jezus (v.z.m.h.). En ook Jezus (v.z.m.h.) gebruikt feitelijk geweld om de Tempel op te schonen. God bepaalt namelijk ook de context waarin een als een Profeet uitverkorenene leeft en die context kan wat betreft de noodzaak van geweld variren zoals de Schriften leren.

Dus dhr. Jansen sluit dus - met zijn aanloop naar zijn conlusie - eigenlijk de Profeten voor Jezus (v.z.m.h.) uit om hen te volgen in hun zachtmoedigheid, met vermoedelijk de causale onderbouwing dat Jezus (v.z.m.h.) absoluut bezien binnen de Tekst van het Schrift relatief minder geweld moet toepassen van God dan de Profeten voor hem (v.z.m.h.); een stellingname waarmee dhr. Jansen (Arabist) zich helaas conformeert aan het mechanisme "Islam-bashing = anti-semitisme".

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Punt is: De Bijbel is een door mensen geschreven boek. En de manier waarop God beschreven wordt is ok vanuit menselijk perspectief. In feite is God veel te groot voor dit soort gedoe, maar wat er staat is, hoe mensen God ervaren en beleefd hebben. Ze hebben er een sprankje van gezien, zeg maar. De verhalen zijn ook een manier van uitdrukken. Vaak zijn het abstracties. 
> Je kunt een heleboel vragen stellen.. bijvoorbeeld: is het waar? Het is maar de vraag op welk niveau je waarheid zoekt he? Zoek je feitelijke waarheid, of menselijke waarheid? En wat voor soort waarheid hebben de schrijvers eigenlijk over willen brengen? En wat voor soort mensen hebben ze gezien als hun publiek, en hoe heeft dat hun schrijven bepaalt? 
> *


Het Schrift komt uit de Onkenbaarheid (_al-ghayb_) en dat is voorbij wat wij als mensen mogen percepiren als de Eeuwigheid en de Oneindigheid.

Juist vanwege het Ongeschapen zijn van het Woord is het op zcih onmogelijk dat enig levend mens het geheel zal kunnen begrijpen.

Op het moment dat je gaat proberen te verklaren waarom het Schrift geschreven zoals het geschreven is, dan heb je voor dat je het weet kilometers met boeken op je boekenplank staan en ben je zo bezig met de geschiedenis - die altijd subjectief ervaren en beschreven wordt - te koppelen aan het hier en nu dat je in het verleden blijft hangen.



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Moslims houden hier vaak niet van. Die vinden het vaak te vaag en onzeker. Die hebben liever gewoon tekst van Allah, want dan weet je waar je aan toe bent, nietwaar? 
> *


Moslims-orthodoxen en uiteraard ook Joods-orthodoxen houden er niet van dat vanwege het altijd speculatieve karakter van een aan tijd - en plaats gebonden verklaring van het 'hoe' van het Schrift, de basis per definitie instabiel is.

Daarnaast is het ook allemaal erg langdradig. Voor alle duidelijkheid : met orthodox bedoel ik dat het Schrift beschouwd wordt als de antemundane Creatie is en in het Christendom is orthodox een synoniem van legalistisch. 



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Bij het Laatste Oordeel hoef je ook niet met de Koran aan te komen zetten, om uit te leggen wat je deed..
> *


Je zult afgerekend worden op hoe je getracht hebt te voldoen hebben aan de eisen die God aan je in de Koran stelt en daarbij inbegrepen is ook het volgen van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) in het vergeven.



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Voor christenen is dat Christus. Joden wachten nog op hun verlosser. 
> *


Ik meen begrepen te hebben dat Christenen stellen dat ze wachten op de terugkomst van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) en dat de Joden moeten inzien dat ze eveneens op Jezus (v.z.m.h.) moeten wachten.



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Maar op weg naar God (dus de 4e dimensie in, en dan maar doorlopen (sorry voor het grapje) komt er steeds meer eenheid. 
> *


De 4e dimensie kan je als hulpbegrip gebruiken om het Onkenbare te bevatten. Het grapje kan er dus wel mee door,



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Halverwege God is er nog steeds veel beweging. Al die engelen enzo.. (niet dat ik engelen zie of zo hoor. Ik ben misschien wel rijp voor het gekkenhuis, maar in elk geval niet daar om.) Maar die engelen vertegenwoordigen ook iets. Het zijn een soort half-eeuwige bewegingen in het verkeer tussen de mens en God. Maar in deze fase is er nog beweging en verandering, en is dit dus nog niet de wereld van God. Maar gaandeweg lossen de verschillen tussen de engelen zich ook op, omdat ze ook maar verschillende aspecten zijn van hetzelfde doel, of hetzelfde scheppingsproces. In de laatste fase valt eigenlijk alles samen, en kun je eigenlijk geen onderscheid meer maken tussen schepping, doel, zingeving enz. Daar is de oorsprong van alles, waar ook alles naar terugkeert. Een soort voortdurende Big Bang dus, vanuit de vierde dimensie. 
> *


Ik heb altijd begrepen dat een verschil tussen katholicisme en protestantisme is dat katholieken wat minder ongeremd kunnen praten over Zijn engelen dan protestanten.

M.b.t. Zijn engelen kun je de Islamitische religie dan ook - om jouw vergelijking te gebruiken - zonder meer een open gekkenhuis noemen vol "Engelen-bewuste" gekken.

Ook Engelen worden, zoals de Koran leert afgerekend, op hun gehoorzamen aan Hem (Koran 39:75). 

En omdat er een wereld van denkvermogen is voorbij betekeniswaarneming ( het Onkenbare), is af te leiden dat er een categorie van intelligentie in _die_ wereld moet zijn die door ons aan zijn invloed op ons in de werking van speculatieve intelligentie wordt gekend. [argument vanuit logica niet vanuit waarneming]
Dit laatste met ongeveer de woorden van Ibn Khaldun (r.a.) en over Engelen is er op dit forum onlangs een draad geopend : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=228958

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Ik heb Johannes even iets beter gelezen, met name over In den beginne was het woord. 
> *


Genesis begint met "In een begin". 



> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Interessant is, dat Johannes het accent op het Woord legt, als de bron der schepping. (Hebreeuws: klank.. Oerklank? Oertrilling?) Hier kun je veel kanten mee uit. 
> *


In het Grieks staat er _Logos_ (Λογος) dat kan betekenen Woord, rede, ordening. 

In het Arabisch staat er _Kalam_ (كلم) dat eveneens betekent Woord, rede, ordening met voor rede resp. ordening de synoniemen _mantiq_ (منطق) resp. _nutq_ (نطق).

In feite precies hetzelfde maar dan kom je wel op een voor niet-Moslims studie zeer massieve studie uit om de overeenkomsten en verschillen tussen de Griekse filosofie en de _Ilm al-Kalam_ (Islamitische filosofie) te leren. 

Het Hebreeuwse woord voor Woord is _Davar_ (דבר) wat op zich Woord of ding betekent en vanuit de de Joodse filosofie heeft dit weer raakvlakken met wat in de Islamitische filosofie Zijn namen en Zijn attributen genoemd wordt.

Bij elkaar opgeteld kan je spreken van de drievuldigheid van Griekse, Islamitische en Joodse filosofie met voor de Joden en Moslims het axioma dat het Schrift Ongeschapen is.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *In het begin was het Woord(Jezus), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat.
> oftewel:
> De Thora is ontstaan door het Woord.*

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *
> Nou, daar zeg je wat. Ik weet niet wie zich hier aan schuldig maken, maar de trend is er zeker. En het gaan niet alleen over liegen. Het is echt een levend idee over dat het sowieso een bende bij die moslims is, en dat het dus ook niet uitmaakt hoe je je in die kringen gedraagt.
> *


Alleen al in deze draad maakt bijna iedereen zich er schuldig aan en dit is inmiddels de zoveelste draad waaruit blijkt dat discussiren met Moslims enkel dient om Christenen de vaardigheid van hypocrisie te doen onderhouden. 

Iedere standaardtruc kun je in deze draad vinden om maar vooral niet op de kritiek in te hoeven gaan waarmee de draad geopend is.
Er is eigenlijk een traditie van desinteresse tegenover ieder ander geloof dan het Christendom en dat is bijvoorbeeld af te leiden uit de totale onkunde met het Jodendom ondanks de 500 jaar Joodse aanwezigheid in Nederland. 

Zoals je zelf ook aangeeft is Christelijke theologie niet het trachten om zo goed mogelijk om te gaan met de Absolute Waarheid van het Schrift maar het cultureel wegen van het Schrift met het altijd tot subjectiviteit leidende instrument van de geschiedkunde.
Christenen mogen dus altijd maar roepen over het Christendom wat ze maar willen en kennen eigenlijk slechts n axioma en dat is dat zij (Christenen) altijd gelijk hebben ten opzichte van niet-Christenen als het religie betreft.

===============
"Revolutionair ingrijpen in de geschiedenis kan het heden revolutionair veranderen" is een uitspraak van de vml. hoogleraar theologie Harry Kuitert tegen wie in kringen Christelijke theologen een behoorlijke aversie schijnt te bestaan.

Inmiddels heb ik in deze draad meerdere Islamitische geleerden uit het verleden de revue laten passeren en een typische reactie van niet-Moslims is dat het opmelden van desbetreffende geleerden een onderbouwing zou zijn tot het aanzetten van restauratie van de (europese) Middeleeuwen of iets dergelijks.

Dit laatste is echter geenszins de bedoeling maar het opmelden van geleerden uit het verleden dient in discussies zoals deze om Christenen aan te sporen om terug te gaan naar de bronnen van de Christelijke theologie .

Op dit forum heb ik dit zeer laatste meerdere malen gedaan en daarbij vaak expliciet verzocht het Concilie van Nicea eens goed onder loupe te nemen. 
De reacties op mijn verzoek kan ik niet anders dan ziekelijk noemen.
Er loopt ook een draad met het zelfde onderwerp parallel aan deze draad waarin een zich als agnost profilerende prikker Thermopylae eveneens verwijst naar het Concilie van Nicea en de reactie op diens verzoek is volledig voorspelbaar.

Het grootste gedeelte van de Christenen moet nog leren te discussiren met andersdenken (ook binnen het Christendom zelf).
Mensen uitsluiten van dialoog kan bijdragen om comfortabele macht in handen te houden. Nog beter is om mensen (in dit geval Moslims) uit te nodigen voor een dialoog en de dialoog te laten verloederen tot een schijndialoog zodat er met uitgestreken gezichten gezegd kan worden dat Moslims er zelf bij waren (de dialoog) en dat het aan Moslims ligt dat er geen toenadering bereikt kan worden. In wezen dus dezelfde hypocrisie als "ontwikkelinghulp" te benoemen als "ontwikkelingssamenwerking" te noemen om de Derde wereld zelf de schuld te kunnen geven dat zij steeds meer ten prooi te laten valt aan uitbuiting.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door reallife_ 
> *Nooit gehoord van het 'Onze Vader?' *


Een aantal jaren geleden hebben onder leiding van een "voorganger een aantal jongemannen getracht, in "navolging" van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) en zijn apostelen, een wandeling over het water van het Afrikaanse Victoria-meer te maken : ze zijn allen verdronken.
Dit laatste geeft zichtbaar aan wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn van het trachten te imiteren van Jezus (v.z.m.h.). 

Ook kan de vraag gesteld worden of het imiteren van het "Onze Vader", dat het aanroepen van de Vader is door Jezus (v,.z.m.h.) in zijn hoedanigheid als Zoon van God (= Zijn Eeuwig Levend Woord), niet zich - of haarzelf gelijkstellen is aan een door God uitverkoren Profeet of als men de sommige Christen moet geloven zich - of haarzelf zelfs gelijkstellen is aan God Zelf.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *In het begin was het Woord(Jezus), het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat.
> oftewel:
> De Thora is ontstaan door het Woord.*


De Thora is ontstaan door het Woord (???????????????).

Ofwel : je raaskalt.

Btw
Het gebruik van oftewel doet sterk denken aan de hier van een voorziene prikker _rinuz_

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De Thora is ontstaan door het Woord (???????????????).
> 
> Ofwel : je raaskalt.
> 
> Btw
> Het gebruik van oftewel doet sterk denken aan de hier van een voorziene prikker rinuz*


De Here Jezus IS het Woord (hoofdletter W). Hij is het levende Woord, dat is alles wat G'd zegt en ons geeft. En alles is door de Here Jezus geschapen Hij is de maker die uit de Vader heeft ontvangen om al het fysieke te scheppen. De Thora heeft Mozes ontvangen van G'd en opgeschreven, de Thora is onderdeel van het Woord.

Dus zo is de Thora ontstaan door het Woord.

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De Thora is ontstaan door het Woord (???????????????).
> 
> Ofwel : je raaskalt.
> 
> Btw
> Het gebruik van oftewel doet sterk denken aan de hier van een voorziene prikker rinuz*


Hij doelt op Joh 1:1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. 4 In het Woord was leven en het leven was het licht voor de mensen. 5 Het licht schijnt in de duisternis en de duisternis heeft het niet in haar macht gekregen.

----------


## reallife

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *
> 
> Ook kan de vraag gesteld worden of het imiteren van het "Onze Vader", dat het aanroepen van de Vader is door Jezus (v,.z.m.h.) in zijn hoedanigheid als Zoon van God (= Zijn Eeuwig Levend Woord), niet zich - of haarzelf gelijkstellen is aan een door God uitverkoren Profeet of als men de sommige Christen moet geloven zich - of haarzelf zelfs gelijkstellen is aan God Zelf.*


Niet als je het in de context ziet, het is een duidelijke opdracht van Jezus. in Matt6: 5 En wanneer jullie bidden, doe dan niet als de huichelaars die graag in de synagoge en op elke straathoek staan te bidden, zodat iedereen hen ziet. Ik verzeker jullie: zij hebben hun loon al ontvangen. 6 Maar als jullie bidden, trek je dan in je huis terug, sluit de deur en bid tot je Vader, die in het verborgene is. En jullie Vader, die in het verborgene ziet, zal je ervoor belonen. 
7 Bij het bidden moeten jullie niet eindeloos voortprevelen zoals de heidenen, die denken dat ze door hun overvloed aan woorden verhoord zullen worden. 8 Doe hen niet na! Jullie Vader weet immers wat jullie nodig hebben, nog vr jullie het hem vragen. 9 Bid daarom als volgt:

en dan volgt het onze Vader. 

Ik reageerde trouwens op Maartens post die dacht dat voor christenen God te groot zou zijn om rechtstreeks tot te bidden. Dat is dus niet zo, we mogen Hem zelfs Vader noemen.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door reallife_ 
> *Hij doelt op Joh 1:1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. 4 In het Woord was leven en het leven was het licht voor de mensen. 5 Het licht schijnt in de duisternis en de duisternis heeft het niet in haar macht gekregen.*


dat is heel wat anders dan dat er 2 jezusfreaks beweren dat de thora ontstaan is door jezus..

rourchid houdt het netjes door het raaskallen te noemen terwijl geloofsverkrachters rinjea en yaron zich schuldig maken aan godslastering

----------


## Yaron

Zelfs Jezus zelf werd voor G'dslasteraar uitgemaakt, dus wat de meester gedaan wordt zo zal het ook de leerlingen gebeuren.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_


Bedankt voor je uitgebreide en goede antwoorden!! 
Daar ben ik wel blij mee hoor, dit lijkt ergens op.. 
Ik kom er zeker op terug. 
Sorry dat het even duurde, het was even heel druk hier, en dat blijft nog even zo..

Groet & Salam!

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door fahmi_ 
> *Nee Tomas, je weet het begrip " nemen en geven" niet.
> Als moslim ben ik in Spanje geboren in de jaren ' 60 en alle mijn beste vrienden waren/zijn nog steeds Katholieken !! Wij hadden nooit ruzie of een meningverschillen over de religie. Het geloof was er nooit issue ! Al Dat noemt men " respect" ...respect elkaars geloof.
> 
> En jij komt nu met je mooie woorden dat de Islam een hele andere denkwereld.....Denk je zelf dat je goede geloviger bent!
> 
> Beste Tomas word eens wakker en verken de wereld.....je gaat mij geen les in de thelogie.............*


Dit vind ik echt een opmerkelijke post!!

(ik heb even helemaal geen tijd om te posten. Maar deze post vind ik echt een groot punt hebben.. Dus toch even escapen hier.. Het volgende gaat overigens niet over Tomas.) )

Fahmi, je post doet me echt een heleboel. 
Mer dan jij vanuit jou positie zou kunnen bedenken.. 
Het is alsof ik terugkijk over de afgelopen 30 jaar, en zie hoe het Nederlandse denken over tolerantie en godsdienst ontworteld is.. 
Uitgerekend iemand uit Spanje komt ons hier nou de les lezen, en heeft nog volkomen gelijk ook.. 

Hoe zagen we Spanje hier 30 jaar geleden? Op zich wel positief. Lekker vakantieland. Sinterklaas gaf er sowieso een positief kantje aan. Het wordt genoemd in het Wilhelmus. Flamenco was erg goed. We wisten wel iets van de oude cultuur, of het Alhambra, enz.. (je moest al flink elitair zijn om iets van Gaudi te weten..) 
Maar bij de toetreding van Spanje tot de EU (1985) hoorde je hoe er werkelijk over Spanje gedacht werd. Eigenlijk toch een onontwikkeld achterlijk land, waar je misschien maar beter niet mee in zee kon. Dictatuur van Franco, enz.. Leuk die Duende, maar je moet vooral een beetje uitkijken met die lui. En wij gaan betalen voor hun armoede. Maar ja, het moet maar, want die EU moet toch groter.. Ik weet niet wat iedereen hier precies dacht, maar dit was meen ik wel een hoofdlijn.. Er werd zeker erkend, dat er kwaliteit zat aan de top, maar voor de rest was er niet bepaald veel vertrouwen in. 

Nederland beschouwde zichzelf zeker als beschaafder, weldenkender, veel beter ontwikkeld, moreel toch wel superieur, enz. Wij waren hier ook opener, mondialer, rationeler enz.. 

En nou ik jouw post lees, denk ik weer eens een keer: waar zijn we nou eigenlijk gebleven?..

We hadden hier zelf een geschiedenis van ontwikkeling van verdraagzaamheid tussen katholieken en protestanten.. Eindelijk hadden we geleerd, dat je niet te moeilijk moest doen over de verschillen, en dat je de zaak een beetje met rust moest laten. Het was al heel wat, dat ze leerden gewoon met elkaar om te gaan. En als je het met elkaar kon vinden, dan kon je het ook wel eens over de godsdienst hebben, en over de verschillen. Maar het samenwerken stond voorop. En in christendom zag je vooral de oekumene (gezamenlijk doen)
Verder hadden we hier allerlei religieuze bewegingen en secten, en ook fundamentalistische christenen die idiote dingen dachten, maar niemand deed er moeilijk over. 
Soms werden mensen voor gek versleten, maar dan werd het onderwerp gewoon vermeden. Of de mensen werden zelf vermeden, als ze toch niets anders deden, dan hun onzin verkopen. 

In Spanje deden ze dit natuurlijk net zo goed, zoals je beschrijft. Dit doen ze vermoedelijk overal ter wereld, denk ik. Hooguit kunnen de tegenstellingen wel eens wat scherper zijn, maar samengewerkt wordt er. En misschien wordt er ook wel over geloof gepraat, maar vermoedelijk meestal op het goede moment, als de sfeer er naar is. 
Dit gebeurt in Nederland natuurlijk ook. En samenwerking met moslims is hier in de praktijk vaak helemaal geen probleem. Maar van Islam begrijpen we van origine hier eigenlijk geen donder, en er zal dus niet veel met moslims over gepraat worden.. Maar de norm hier bleef: pas als de sfeer goed was, ging je het over zaken zoals geloof hebben.. 

Maar sinds zeg 2000 heb je hier weer een lawine van idioterie over Islam, en echt vrgaande inmenging, vaak in zeer beschuldigende vorm. Er wordt wel hard geroepen over respect, maar vooral omdat er in praktijk veel disrespect is. Het ergst zijn vaak de atheisten, die de godsdienst sowiezo al idioterie vinden, en zich nou op Islam gingen werpen: (zeker handje afhakken, he?)
In de media werd wel steeds gesuggereerd, dat je respect moest hebben, maar in feite werd Islam voortdurend in verband gebracht met problemen rond: geweld, joden, vouwen, jongeren, aanpassing enz enz.. Iets positiefs over Islam kwam er nauwelijks uit. Of het werd meteen weer overschreeuwd vanwege problemen. Als jaren lang zijn er op TV minstens wekelijks praatprogramma's over te zien. En dan zie je vooral veel angstvalligheid, en aanmoedigingen om het samen beter te doen. Dus dan weet je het wel.

En nou hebben we dus iemand uit Spanje nodig, om wat beschaving en common sense te brengen, in de vorm van de vraag: Waar zijn jullie hier in godsnaam mee bezig?! 
(Ik denk niet dat Tomas het erg veroorzaakte: het is gewoon de hele sfeer..)
Spanje zal er zeker op vooruit gegaan zijn, maar Nederland is er zeker op achteruit gegaan. 
Er heerst hier nog steeds een morele arrogantie ten opzichte van andere volkeren, maar die wordt al lang niet meer waargemaakt. De benepenheid is gaan overheersen. Tegelijk worden er ontzettend veel fouten gemaakt in de benadering van moslims, gezien onze eigen moraal. Hypocrisie dus. Is de "Nederlandse moraal" nog toonaangevend? Bewijst die zichzelf nog? Ik vrees al lang niet meer. 

Ik ben katholiek, maar wel een rare. Ik ben ontzettend liberaal gelovig, maar anderzijds nogal fundamenteel over religie in het algemeen. Ik probeer echt te kijken naar wat er allemaal op het spel staat. Ik bekijk Islam dus gewoon vanuit mijn christelijke achtergrond, met alles wat daar aan kennis over religie in zit. Ik probeer er dus serieus van te maken wat ervan te maken is. Gewoon in positieve zin dus. En ik snap dat moslims net als ik gewoon een simpele ziel zijn, en dus ook dat elke moslim op zijn eigen manier tegen het geloof aan kijkt. Nou, dan kun je tenminste ergens over lullen, tenminste als die ander daar trek in heeft. 
Neem Rourchid, die hier hele inhoudelijke en zinnige zegt. Ik hoop er binnenkort aan toe te komen. Maar het is echt zeldzaam hier. Er is ontzettend veel vervuiling, en de argwaan tussen de kampen is heel groot. 

Moet je niet met gevoel over religie praten? (vermoedelijk bedoel je dat.) 
Er is een Hadith over de Profeet, die studenten weg stuurt, die aan het ruzieeen zijn over het geloof..
Die vind ik heel leuk: je moet tegelijk echt bezig zijn met het geloof, anders heeft praten er over niet veel zin. 

Boeddhisme kent ook van die verhalen over mensen die hoogdravende disputen over de godsdienst houden: ga de afwas maar doen! De echte antwoorden zitten namelijk toch van binnen. En uiteindelijk gaat het toch allemaal over het echte leven zelf, en het echte beleven van dingen. Echte eerlijkheid. Echte betrokkenheid. Echte overtuigde moraal vanuit een echt innerlijk geloof. Dat is veel belangrijker dan theoretische disputen houden. Theorie is wel belangrijk, en kan een enorm hulpmiddel zijn, maar het doel van religie is toch echt wat anders. 

Sorry voor de lap..  :grote grijns:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *dat is heel wat anders dan dat er 2 jezusfreaks beweren dat de thora ontstaan is door jezus..
> 
> rourchid houdt het netjes door het raaskallen te noemen terwijl geloofsverkrachters rinjea en yaron zich schuldig maken aan godslastering*


Door wie is volgens jou de Thora ontstaan?

----------


## fahmi

> Dit vind ik echt een opmerkelijke post!!
> 
> (ik heb even helemaal geen tijd om te posten. Maar deze post vind ik echt een groot punt hebben.. Dus toch even escapen hier.. Het volgende gaat overigens niet over Tomas.) )
> 
> Fahmi, je post doet me echt een heleboel. 
> Mer dan jij vanuit jou positie zou kunnen bedenken.. 
> Het is alsof ik terugkijk over de afgelopen 30 jaar, en zie hoe het Nederlandse denken over tolerantie en godsdienst ontworteld is.. 
> Uitgerekend iemand uit Spanje komt ons hier nou de les lezen, en heeft nog volkomen gelijk ook.. 
> 
> ...


Beste Maarten,

Ik vind jouw verhaal heel boeiend en zeer interessant, waren maar de meeste Nederlandse zoals jij.......dan hadden wij niet meer over "Wij en Jullie". Maar afgezien dat de meeste Nederlandse atheisten zijn, dan denkt men heel anders over personen die een religie hebben. Sterker nog, dit laatste groep vindt gewoon absurd dat er een God bestaat en mensen met een geloofsovertuiging zijn simpel " dom" en leven in de prehistorie.....

De meeste atheisten (die ik ken) hebben toch heel andere denkbeeld over het leven (carriere maken, geld en meer geld hebben, egoisme...). Terwijl mensen met een geloofsovertuiging zijn meer toleranten, socialer, open, behulpzaam....). 
Ttja op gegeven moment moet je maar keuzes gaan maken en geen discussies willen voeren met mensen die helemaal geen kennis hebben over religie (die geen normen, waarden en respect kennen).
Mijn energie steek ik liever in gesprekken waarbij autochtone Nederlanders (dat zijn mijn vrienden van verschillende verenigingen, collega's, etc..) belangstelling tonen over een geloof en tegelijkertijd respect tonen wat ik als moslim een bijdrage kan leveren in deze samenleving (voorbeeld, denk aan : werken tijdens het Vasten, competietie spelen tijden het vasten, waarbij ik het Team niet laat vallen vanwege de Ramadan.

Enfin, jij en ik kunnen onze stenen bijdragen aan deze samenleving door middel van gesprek voeren en laten wij elkaar niet continu beledigen.......want wij moeten met elkaar doen......in dit mooie Nederland. Agree?

Mohamed

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door fahmi_ 
> * Agree?*


Yeah, compltely!.. 
Ik begrijp al dat gedoe echt niet. 
Ik bedoel, als je met een moslim over Islam gaat praten, dan is toch het eerste wat je vraagt: goh.. eh.. wat vind jij nou eigenlijk? 
Nou, dat is de toon absoluut niet hier. El Moslim wordt meteen op de pijnbank gelegd.. 

Atheisten heb je trouwens in veel soorten. Bijna al mijn vrienden zijn atheist, maar wat moraal betreft maakt het nauwelijks wat uit. Atheisten kunnen net zo goed subtiele denkers met veel mensenlijk gevoel zijn. Ik heb vaak zelfs liever atheisten, omdat die wat afwijkingen missen, die ik bij christenen wel vaak merk. Maar ik heb niks met geldjagers, en snap niet eens waar die mensen het voor doen. 
Goede atheisten kunnen eigenlijk ook een soort gelovigen zijn, denk ik. Ik denk dat de grenzen heel vloeiend zijn. 
Het is ook maar de vraag wat "God/Allah"en "geloof" precies is, en mensen die zeggen niet te geloven, doen dat misschien wel.. 

Maar blij, dat ik je een plezier heb kunnen doen. Ik begrijp donders goed wat moslims hier zoal moeten meemaken, en baal daar goed van. Hopelijk heb je niet teveel last van die dingen. We komen elkaar nog wel tegen hier.. Take care!..

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> 
> De Here Jezus IS het Woord (hoofdletter W). Hij is het levende Woord, dat is alles wat G'd zegt en ons geeft. En alles is door de Here Jezus geschapen Hij is de maker die uit de Vader heeft ontvangen om al het fysieke te scheppen. De Thora heeft Mozes ontvangen van G'd en opgeschreven, de Thora is onderdeel van het Woord.
> 
> Dus zo is de Thora ontstaan door het Woord.
> 
> *


Zoals jij het hier neerzet zou Jezus v.z.m.h. o.a. de Thora (incl. Mozes v.z.m.h.) hebben doen ontstaan en alles (incl. bijv. ook jouw PC en toebehoren) hebben doen ontstaan. Het is dus aan te raden dat je de strekking van je eigen tekst grondig bekijkt.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door reallife_
> *
> Hij doelt op Joh 1:1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God.
> *


Ik weet dat het Joh 1:1 is want ik heb dit minstens al drie aangevuld voor de van een ban voorziene prikker _rinuz_ die dit op precies dezelfde wijze op dit forum neergezet heeftals _rinjea_ nu telkens doet. En _rinuz_ heeft nog wel meer Bijbelverzen neergezet zonder te vermelden waar je precies moet kijken en ik heb ook wel eens opgemerkt dat het niet de bedoeling is om Islam en meer te veranderen in een Bijbelkwis.



> _Geplaatst door reallife_
> *
> 
> Niet als je het in de context ziet, het is een duidelijke opdracht van Jezus. in Matt6: 5 En wanneer jullie bidden, doe dan niet als de huichelaars die graag in de synagoge en op elke straathoek staan te bidden, zodat iedereen hen ziet. Ik verzeker jullie: zij hebben hun loon al ontvangen. 6 Maar als jullie bidden, trek je dan in je huis terug, sluit de deur en bid tot je Vader, die in het verborgene is. En jullie Vader, die in het verborgene ziet, zal je ervoor belonen. 
> 7 Bij het bidden moeten jullie niet eindeloos voortprevelen zoals de heidenen, die denken dat ze door hun overvloed aan woorden verhoord zullen worden. 8 Doe hen niet na! Jullie Vader weet immers wat jullie nodig hebben, nog vr jullie het hem vragen. 9 Bid daarom als volgt:
> 
> en dan volgt het onze Vader.
> *


Dat heb ik ook al aan trachten te geven met de daarbij geplaatste kanttekening dat de overkoepelende context het Evangelie is. Er staat overigens ook letterlijk dat je je terug dient te trekken in je huis.



> _Geplaatst door reallife_
> *
> 
> 1. Ik reageerde trouwens op Maartens post die dacht dat voor christenen God te groot zou zijn om rechtstreeks tot te bidden. 2.Dat is dus niet zo, we mogen Hem zelfs Vader noemen.
> *


1.
Op zich gaat het om de arrogantie die Moslims zouden hebben. Koran 2:152 leert van het wederzijds gedenken : Gedenkt Mij, dan gedenk Ik jullie, en betuigt Mij dank en weest niet ongelovig aan Mij. (gedenken is een vervoeging van het werkwoord dhakkara waar dhikr van afgeleid is). 
Je wendt je dus rechtstreeks tot Allah (s.w..t.) zonder Hem te benoemen als van Zijn 99 Schoonste Namen bij het je tot Hem wenden (er zijn trouwens twee lijsten met Zijn 99 Schoonste Namen). De Koran leert dat Hij Zichzelf Allah (s.w.t.) noemt.

2.
Dat je God als Vader benoemt wordt door sociologen geplaatst in de context dat ten opzichte van het Christendom, het Judasme intrinsiek het kenmerk van 'wettisch' zou hebben waarbij de almacht van de man kan leiden tot legalisme en rigiditeit. M.a.w. er is maar n Vader en er zijn geen plaatsvervangende vaders.
Binnen de metafoor Vader en Zoon ontbreekt dan overigens de Moeder wat in het katholicisme ondervangen zou worden door de Maria-cultus.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> . dat is heel wat anders dan dat er 2 jezusfreaks beweren dat de thora ontstaan is door jezus..
> *


En in feite alles wat fysiek is (bijvoorbeeld ook aarde, zon, maan, sterren).
Want Jezus (v.z.m.h.) wordt in de Islam beschreven door o.a. ar-Rzi beschreven als het _Kalimat Allah_ (كلمة الله ) en dat is precies hetzelfde als (op zijn minst een gedeelte van) Messias belijdende Joden doen met Devar Elohim ( דבר אלהים )

N.B.
Kalimat Allah = Devar Elohim = Woord van God



> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> rourchid houdt het netjes door het raaskallen te noemen terwijl geloofsverkrachters rinjea en yaron zich schuldig maken aan godslastering
> *


Ik moet wel zeggen dat Yaron in een andere draad zichzelf rekenschap van niet al te gelukkige woordkeuze maar wat hier _rinjea_ doet is alle Profeten (v.z.m.h.) voor Jezus (v.z.m.h.) ondergeschikt maken aan Jezus (v.z.m.h.). En de manier waarop is door even te stellen dat Joh. 1:1 geannoteerd moet worden als "Woord (Jezus)"; precies dezelfde clausulering die onderdeel is van de doctrine die de Joden de moordenaars van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) _noemt_.

Vanwege Jezus-moord zijn al tijdens de eerste Kruistocht alle Joden die de op het pad van de massamoordenaars kwamen bij elkaar gedreven in de synagoges (mannen, vrouwen, kinderen en babies) en vervolgens werden de synagoges in brand gestoen. Als voorbereiding op de eerste Kruistocht zijn trouwens in het aan Nederland grenzende Rijnland als een soort opwarmertje ook alle aanwezige Joden op de hiervoor beschreven manier vermoord.

Aangezien _rinjea_ overduidelijk alle kenmerken van de van een ban voorziene _rinuz_ vertoont en dus aan het liegen is in de naam van "God" mag aangenomen worden dat _hij_ pardon _zij_ wel meer in de naam van "God" zou kunnen doen dat tegen de 10 Geboden ingaat en niets moet daarbij uitgesloten worden.

----------


## Yaron

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Zoals jij het hier neerzet zou Jezus v.z.m.h. o.a. de Thora (incl. Mozes v.z.m.h.) hebben doen ontstaan en alles (incl. bijv. ook jouw PC en toebehoren) hebben doen ontstaan. Het is dus aan te raden dat je de strekking van je eigen tekst grondig bekijkt.*


De strekking is heel simpel. In den beginne creerde G'd alles. Basis theologie van de almachtige G'd. Jezus is G'd, Jezus is deel van G'd en door Jezus heen is alles geschapen. That's it.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door fahmi_
> *
> En jij komt nu met je mooie woorden dat de Islam een hele andere denkwereld.....
> *


Het gaat om een andere manieren om uit te drukken dat ieder mens dezelfde Bron en dezelfde Bestemming heeft.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_*
> Bedankt voor je uitgebreide en goede antwoorden!! 
> Daar ben ik wel blij mee hoor, dit lijkt ergens op.. 
> Ik kom er zeker op terug. 
> Sorry dat het even duurde, het was even heel druk hier, en dat blijft nog even zo..
> *


Inhoudelijk bezien bestudeer je eigenlijk wat er vanaf zo een 1000 jaar geleden aan structurele geschiedenisvervalsing is losgelaten op de bevolkingen van Europa.

De belangstelling voor wat er precies plaatshad in de Islamitische beschaving tijdens de Middeleeuwen wordt ook dagelijks groter en met name vanuit de filosofie.

Gezien echter de massiviteit om wat bestempeld is door "Christelijke theologen" als niet-denken, te gaan zien als denken en het ook nog te reproduceren zal veel tijd en moeite kosten  teneinde vanuit primair de ratio te kunnen definiren dat er niet zozeer sprake is van verschillende denkwerelden maar van verschillende manieren van uitdrukken. 

De zwaarte van de studielast valt overigens ook wel mee en naarmate de tijd verstrijkt wordt de toegankelijkheid tot relevante boekwerken e.d steeds groter omdat de kundigheid om e.e.a. ander over te brengen ook dagelijks groter wordt en daarbij komt dat steeds meer mensen op ieder niveau belangstelling krijgen.

Dus je kan ieder moment aanhaken zonder dat je, je verplichtingen die je net zoals ieder mens hebt, verwaarloost.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *
> 
> alle Profeten (v.z.m.h.) voor Jezus (v.z.m.h.) ondergeschikt maken aan Jezus (v.z.m.h.).*


Het Christendom geloofd, 
Dat GOD de Vader zichzelf in de mens gegeven heeft.
Voor onze zonden waar we mee geboren zijn, en die we doen.

Daarom is Jezus Christus voor elk Christen meer dan een profeet.

Een profeet is honderd procent een mens met gebreken.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *En in feite alles wat fysiek is (bijvoorbeeld ook aarde, zon, maan, sterren).
> Want Jezus (v.z.m.h.) wordt in de Islam beschreven door o.a. ar-Rzi beschreven als het Kalimat Allah (كلمة الله ) en dat is precies hetzelfde als (op zijn minst een gedeelte van) Messias belijdende Joden doen met Devar Elohim ( דבר אלהים )
> 
> N.B.
> Kalimat Allah = Devar Elohim = Woord van God
> 
> 
> Aangezien rinjea overduidelijk alle kenmerken van de van een ban voorziene rinuz vertoont en dus aan het liegen is in de naam van "God" mag aangenomen worden dat hij pardon zij wel meer in de naam van "God" zou kunnen doen dat tegen de 10 Geboden ingaat en niets moet daarbij uitgesloten worden.*


wat bedoel je precies met kalimatullah in relatie tot jezus?
op welke wijze komt dit naar voren in de koran?


rinjea is dus een andere persoon die hier al eens gebanned is? 
dat verbaast me niks gezien zijn postings op dit forum.

----------


## Fred V

In een aantal passages in het oude testament van de Bijbel wordt de komst van Jezus voorspeld. Koning David spreekt al over Zijn Here die van hem zou afstammen. Ook de profeet Jesaja spreekt over het plaatsvervangend lijden waarmee verzoening komt tussen God en de mensen. Dit plaatsvervangend lijden wordt door deze profeet viermaal aangekondigd. Zelfs de kruisdood van Jezus wordt hier impliciet voorspeld en het feit dat van Jezus na de kruisiging de benen niet gebroken werd werd ook aangekondigd. Ook de profeet Ezechiel spreekt later over de komst van Jezus en zijn plaatsvervangend lijden.


Voor mij als Christen is Jezus God en ook de heilige Geest is God. Voor mij is God uit de hemel gekomen en heeft hier als mens tussen de mensen gewoond. De mens Jezus laat het karakter van God zien. In de evangelieen staan wijsheden die vandaag de dag nog niet eens doordrongen in ons intellect. Jezus is gekruisigd maar weer opgestaan uit de dood. Hij heeft laten zien dat Hij zo veel van ons houdt, dat Hij zijn leven gegeven heeft. Omdat Jezus en de Vader God een persoon zijn, betekent dit mijns inziens dat God zo intens van ons houdt. Deze liefde heeft God voor ons, ondanks het feit dat wij mensen van nature slecht zijn en zodoende Zijn liefde en genade niet verdienen.


Ik geloof als Christen dat wij niet gered worden door geen varkensvlees te eten, aan de ramadan mee te doen, of ons aan alle spijswetten te houden te houden die God aan de Joden gegeven heeft (Moslims houden zich hier ook niet aan want moslims eten wel garnalen en dat mag volgens de Joodse wet niet). Wel geloof ik dat wij redding en genade mogen verwachten door ons geloof: het geloof dat God het ultieme offer gebracht heeft: Zijn leven als Zoon Jezus en Zijn Zoon als Vader God. Gevolgen van waar geloof zijn: vertrouwen, geen angst voor wie dan ook, en naastenliefde voor iedereen inclusief je vijanden. Dat laatste is natuurlijk niet altijd makkelijk. Christenen worden opgeroepen te bidden voor hun vijanden. Door het gebed zouden deze wel eens je vrienden kunnen worden.


Voor ons is Jezus koning, en God tegelijk. God is zo groot dat hij bij machte is zichzelf een menselijke gedaante te geven. Zodoende is God groot in kracht maar ook in menselijke zwakheid. Hij is voor ons gestorven en via Jezus kunnen we omgaan met God en is de afstand minder groot geworden. 


"Want alzo lief had God de Vader de aarde, dat Hij Zijn eniggeboren Zoon gegeven heeft, opdat een ieder die in Hem gelooft niet verloren ga, maar eeuwig leven hebbe."

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Fred V_ 
> *In een aantal passages in het oude testament van de Bijbel wordt de komst van Jezus voorspeld. Koning David spreekt al over Zijn Here die van hem zou afstammen. Ook de profeet Jesaja spreekt over het plaatsvervangend lijden waarmee verzoening komt tussen God en de mensen. Dit plaatsvervangend lijden wordt door deze profeet viermaal aangekondigd. Zelfs de kruisdood van Jezus wordt hier impliciet voorspeld en het feit dat van Jezus na de kruisiging de benen niet gebroken werd werd ook aangekondigd. Ook de profeet Ezechiel spreekt later over de komst van Jezus en zijn plaatsvervangend lijden.
> 
> 
> Voor mij als Christen is Jezus God en ook de heilige Geest is God. Voor mij is God uit de hemel gekomen en heeft hier als mens tussen de mensen gewoond. De mens Jezus laat het karakter van God zien. In de evangelieen staan wijsheden die vandaag de dag nog niet eens doordrongen in ons intellect. Jezus is gekruisigd maar weer opgestaan uit de dood. Hij heeft laten zien dat Hij zo veel van ons houdt, dat Hij zijn leven gegeven heeft. Omdat Jezus en de Vader God een persoon zijn, betekent dit mijns inziens dat God zo intens van ons houdt. Deze liefde heeft God voor ons, ondanks het feit dat wij mensen van nature slecht zijn en zodoende Zijn liefde en genade niet verdienen.
> 
> 
> Ik geloof als Christen dat wij niet gered worden door geen varkensvlees te eten, aan de ramadan mee te doen, of ons aan alle spijswetten te houden te houden die God aan de Joden gegeven heeft (Moslims houden zich hier ook niet aan want moslims eten wel garnalen en dat mag volgens de Joodse wet niet). Wel geloof ik dat wij redding en genade mogen verwachten door ons geloof: het geloof dat God het ultieme offer gebracht heeft: Zijn leven als Zoon Jezus en Zijn Zoon als Vader God. Gevolgen van waar geloof zijn: vertrouwen, geen angst voor wie dan ook, en naastenliefde voor iedereen inclusief je vijanden. Dat laatste is natuurlijk niet altijd makkelijk. Christenen worden opgeroepen te bidden voor hun vijanden. Door het gebed zouden deze wel eens je vrienden kunnen worden.
> 
> ...



Ik respecteer je geloof en voel geen behoefte je daaraan te laten twijfelen, maar over welke passages in de profeten heb je het? Als jood denk ik dan: Heb ik wat gemist? Aan de andere kant denk ik wel dat ik je aan zou sporen kritischer naar de profeten te kijken. Buiten dat wat je gelooft.

----------


## Fred V

Beste Ronald

De Joden zijn het volk van de Here God. Ik geef een aantal passages uit het oude testament die gebeurtenissen over Jezus in het nieuwe testament voorspellen. Voor Christenen vervult Jezus de wet uit het oude testament en mogen we via Jezus de relatie met God aangaan.

Het is niet mijn bedoeling je te overtuigen of te bekeren, wel wil ik een poging wagen je vraag te beantwoorden. Dit volgt hieronder.

Beste groeten
Fred V

----------------------

In Jesaja 8:23 - 9:6 wordt de geboorte van de Messias aangekondigd. Ook in Jesaja 25:6-12 wordt van het heil van de volken door de Messias gesproken. Zie ook Jesaja 42:1-7, 49:1-7 en 50:4-11. Tenslotte wordt in Jesaja 52:13-53:12 het plaatsvervangend lijden van de knecht des Heren (ofwel de Messias, zie de eerdere verwijzingen). Vooral Jes. 53:5-12 is erg pakkend en overtuigend. Verder schrijft de profeet Jeremia in 23:1-8 over de komst van de rechtvaardige spruit. In Zacharia 9:9 wordt de komst van de Koning beschreven die op een ezel Jeruzalem binnenrijdt. Deze intocht wordt in Lucas 19:28-44 ook in het nieuwe testament beschreven. Welke normale aardse koning komt er op een ezel een stad binnen?

Verder is het lijden en vervolgd worden van de vroege Christenen een enorm getuigenis. Ik denk hierbij aan de vroege evangelist Paulus maar ook aan vele anderen. Ook nu worden Christenen in allerlei landen vervolgd: China, Noord-Korea en Vietnam en nog meer.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Fred V_ 
> *Beste Ronald
> 
> De Joden zijn het volk van de Here God. Ik geef een aantal passages uit het oude testament die gebeurtenissen over Jezus in het nieuwe testament voorspellen. Voor Christenen vervult Jezus de wet uit het oude testament en mogen we via Jezus de relatie met God aangaan.
> 
> Het is niet mijn bedoeling je te overtuigen of te bekeren, wel wil ik een poging wagen je vraag te beantwoorden. Dit volgt hieronder.
> 
> Beste groeten
> Fred V
> ...


Zoals op de volgende site te lezen is van open doors:

http://www.opendoors.nl/

----------


## Fred V

Dank voor de link, rinjea

----------


## Tomas

't blijft spannend in de wedstrijd 'wie gelooft de grootste onzin'.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Fred V_ 
> *Dank voor de link, rinjea*


geen dank.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Yaron_
> *
> De strekking is heel simpel. In den beginne creerde G'd alles. Basis theologie van de almachtige G'd. Jezus is G'd, Jezus is deel van G'd en door Jezus heen is alles geschapen. That's it.
> *


Dan stel je impliciet dat door Jezus(v.z.m.h.) heen Maria geschapen is. Vervolgens is er de Engel Gabril door Jezus (v.z.m.h.) heen en wordt Jezus (v.z.m.h.) door zichzelf (v.z.m.h.) heen geboren.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *wat bedoel je precies met kalimatullah in relatie tot jezus?
> *


Dat het door Jezus (v.z.m.h.) _gepredikte_ Woord het Woord van Allah (s.w.t.) _is_. Het Woord, zoals geschreven staat in het Evangelie, is het lichaam van Jezus (v.z.m.h.).



> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *op welke wijze komt dit naar voren in de koran?
> *


Bijvoorbeeld dat niet Jezus (v.z.m.h.) zelf, maar iemand anders gekruisigd is.(_Soerat_ 4:157).

Jezus (vz.m.h.) zelf kruisigen zou namelijk inhouden dat het Evangelie aan het kruis gespijkerd is.



> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *rinjea is dus een andere persoon die hier al eens gebanned is? 
> dat verbaast me niks gezien zijn postings op dit forum.
> *


Op zich zouden uitspraken die hier gedaan worden door de Jezus-mensen kunnen kloppen maar dan moet het vertrekpunt wel zijn dat het Evangelie als ongeschapen beschouwd wordt.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *
> Jezus (vz.m.h.) zelf kruisigen zou namelijk inhouden dat het Evangelie aan het kruis gespijkerd is.
> *


Niet eens dat. Als Jezus zelf gekruisigd zou zijn en dus vermoord, dan zou hij een valse profeet moeten zijn geweest. Een valse boodschapper van God wordt immers altijd vermoord, hetgeen o.a. in de joodse geschriften staat. Vandaar dat de joden jezus als een valse profeet zien, die zij vermoorde hebben, zij zien zich immers gesteund in hetgeen hun geschriften zeggen over valse profeten... :Smilie: .

Dus of Jezus was een valse profeet, of Jezus was niet vermoord. En dan ga ik enkel uit van het OT en NT... :Smilie: .

----------


## Wortel

> Niet eens dat. Als Jezus zelf gekruisigd zou zijn en dus vermoord, dan zou hij een valse profeet moeten zijn geweest. Een valse boodschapper van God wordt immers altijd vermoord, hetgeen o.a. in de joodse geschriften staat. Vandaar dat de joden jezus als een valse profeet zien, die zij vermoorde hebben, zij zien zich immers gesteund in hetgeen hun geschriften zeggen over valse profeten....
> 
> Dus of Jezus was een valse profeet, of Jezus was niet vermoord. En dan ga ik enkel uit van het OT en NT....


Verdiep je nou toch eens echt in Jodendom en Christendom voordat je deze, voor iedere christen waar ik er n van ben, ergerlijke en baarlijke nonsens spuit. De veronderstelling dat een ware profeet geen smadelijke dood kan en mag sterven is een cultureel bepaalde premisse en niks meer dan dat.

Om maar weer eens de wedervraag te stellen die ik hier al tientallen keren heb gesteld en waar ik nog nooit antwoord op heb gehad: Is het hierom dat toen Mohammed vzmh stierf, zijn volgelingen niet konden geloven dat zijn lichaam in het graf de weg van de ontbinding zou gaan? 




> Jezus (vz.m.h.) zelf kruisigen zou namelijk inhouden dat het Evangelie aan het kruis gespijkerd is.


Integendeel. Daar trad het Evangelie juist aktief in werking en dat moet je eens leren verstaan. Je hoeft het er uiteraard niet mee eens te zijn, maar begrijp nu eens een andersgelovige zoals die ander daadwerkelijk begrepen wil worden.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> * Verdiep je nou toch eens echt in Jodendom en Christendom voordat je deze, voor iedere christen waar ik er n van ben, ergerlijke en baarlijke nonsens spuit. De veronderstelling dat een ware profeet geen smadelijke dood kan en mag sterven is een cultureel bepaalde premisse en niks meer dan dat.*


Tja, vraag aan rabbijnen hoe het Jodendom denkt, spreekt over Jezus en zijn dood. Het staat toch echt in hun geschriften. Overigens geloven die hard christenen dat Mohammed een valse profeet was, Jezus uiteraard een echte. Terwijl in hun geschriften staat dat valse profeten worden vermoord. Dat zou Jezus tot valse profeet kwalificeren (3adoubillah).

Een smadelijke dood en een moord zijn 2 verschillende dingen.





> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> Om maar weer eens de wedervraag te stellen die ik hier al tientallen keren heb gesteld en waar ik nog nooit antwoord op heb gehad: Is het hierom dat toen Mohammed vzmh stierf, zijn volgelingen niet konden geloven dat zijn lichaam in het graf de weg van de ontbinding zou gaan? 
> *


Ik denk dat de volgelingen van Mohammed slim genoeg waren om te weten dat elk lichaam tot ontbinding overgaat. Ze stonden wel versteld: hoe kon zo'n man dood gaan? In de versteldheid en onbegrip zei Abu Bakr kort na zijn dood in de moskee: 'Wie Mohammed aanbidt moet weten dat Mohammed dood is, maar wie God aanbidt moet weten dat God leeft en nooit dood zal gaan. Laten we ons herinneren aan de Koran die verklaart dat Mohammed enkel een boodschapper is van God en dat er voor hem andere boodschappers waren...'

----------


## Wortel

> Tja, vraag aan rabbijnen hoe het Jodendom denkt, spreekt over Jezus en zijn dood. Het staat toch echt in hun geschriften. Overigens geloven die hard christenen dat Mohammed een valse profeet was, Jezus uiteraard een echte. Terwijl in hun geschriften staat dat valse profeten worden vermoord. Dat zou Jezus tot valse profeet kwalificeren (3adoubillah).


Over de kruisdood, die voor christenen tot het hart van hun geloof behoort, is in juridische zin al heel veel geschreven. Of het dus moord was of een logisch gevolg van Jezus' eigen keuzes hierin is een al eeuwenoude discussie, ook binnen het jodendom. Zelf geloof ik dat voor Jezus geen andere weg meer openstond dan alleen nog maar door zijn dood te laten zien hoe ver de reikwijdte gaat van Gods ontferming. Dat dat voor Islamitische oren iets ongerijmds en onbegrijpelijks is zal best. Daarvoor hebben we nu juist dialoog en daarover kunnen we aan het eind van onze zoektocht naar elkaar, elkaar de hand reiken en met elkaar overeen komen dat ieder zijn eigen geloof heeft. De Islamitische positie in deze dat Jezus niet is gekruisigd maar een plaatsvervanger vind ik zelf een wat doorzichtige en povere poging om bepaalde geloofsaxioma's veilig te willen stellen. Ik vind het ook heel wat minder realistisch dan het bericht dat Jezus daadwerkelijk is gestorven aan het kruis.
Iets anders is om de geloofsbronnen van elkaar zodanig te willen verdraaien dat het iets anders gaat zeggen dan wat het werkelijk zegt.
Dat zie ik nogal eens gebeuren. 
Begrijp me overigens goed; het gaat mij om dialoog. Ik verdedig moslims waar dat in mijn vermogen ligt, maar dat betekent ook dat we als goede vrienden zo af en toe nog wel eens wat te verhapstukken hebben.  :Wink:  




> Ik denk dat de volgelingen van Mohammed slim genoeg waren om te weten dat elk lichaam tot ontbinding overgaat. Ze stonden wel versteld: hoe kon zo'n man dood gaan? In de versteldheid en onbegrip zei Abu Bakr kort na zijn dood in de moskee: 'Wie Mohammed aanbidt moet weten dat Mohammed dood is, maar wie God aanbidt moet weten dat God leeft en nooit dood zal gaan. Laten we ons herinneren aan de Koran die verklaart dat Mohammed enkel een boodschapper is van God en dat er voor hem andere boodschappers waren...'


Eindelijk een helder antwoord. Om deze woorden even door te trekken naar het Christendom. Christenen geloven niet in een schijndood zijn van Jezus. Jezus en God blijven dus altijd onderscheiden van elkaar.

----------


## Fred V

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Dan stel je impliciet dat door Jezus(v.z.m.h.) heen Maria geschapen is. Vervolgens is er de Engel Gabril door Jezus (v.z.m.h.) heen en wordt Jezus (v.z.m.h.) door zichzelf (v.z.m.h.) heen geboren.*


Jezus is voor ons God die mens geworden is. Via Maria is God mens geworden terwijl God (en dus Jezus en de Heilige Geest) er natuurlijk al was omdat alles uit Hem geschapen is. Jezus is het vleesgeworden woord. Jezus is de komst van God als mens op aarde. Door Jezus kennen wij God. 


Jezus heeft ons gewaarschuwd voor dwaalleraren die afwijken van het evangelie, de blijde boodschap: Het koninkrijk van de hemel is nabij, via Jezus is er genade en zodoende is de weg naar God geopend. 


In Jezus heeft God laten zien hoeveel Hij van ons houdt: Hij heeft Zijn leven gegeven voor ons, zondaren. Zelf kunnen we ons niet redden door goede daden. Wel zullen goede daden een vrucht zijn van ons geloof.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Dat het door Jezus (v.z.m.h.) gepredikte Woord het Woord van Allah (s.w.t.) is. Het Woord, zoals geschreven staat in het Evangelie, is het lichaam van Jezus (v.z.m.h.).
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld dat niet Jezus (v.z.m.h.) zelf, maar iemand anders gekruisigd is.(Soerat 4:157).
> 
> Jezus (vz.m.h.) zelf kruisigen zou namelijk inhouden dat het Evangelie aan het kruis gespijkerd is.
> 
> Op zich zouden uitspraken die hier gedaan worden door de Jezus-mensen kunnen kloppen maar dan moet het vertrekpunt wel zijn dat het Evangelie als ongeschapen beschouwd wordt.*


waar komt dit begrip dan naar voren in de koran? 
ik weet namelijk niet goed hoe ar-razi erbij komt.. in ayah 4:157 komt de term 'het woord van god' niet voor..
in ayah 3:45 komt het woord 'kalimah' wel aan bod in relatie met (de aankomende geboorte van) jezus maar daar heeft het een andere betekenis dan dat jezus het woord van god is..

als de uitspraken van de 'jezusmensen' zouden kloppen dan blijft er van de islam niet veel over.. wat de jezusmensen roepen is dan ook de grootst mogelijke onzin.. en dat doen ze ook nog eens in een evangelistisch propaganda achtig taalgebruik..
 :hihi:  in saudi-arabi weten ze wel raad met dit soort christelijke evangelisten..

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *Niet eens dat. Als Jezus zelf gekruisigd zou zijn en dus vermoord, dan zou hij een valse profeet moeten zijn geweest. Een valse boodschapper van God wordt immers altijd vermoord, hetgeen o.a. in de joodse geschriften staat. Vandaar dat de joden jezus als een valse profeet zien, die zij vermoorde hebben, zij zien zich immers gesteund in hetgeen hun geschriften zeggen over valse profeten....
> 
> Dus of Jezus was een valse profeet, of Jezus was niet vermoord. En dan ga ik enkel uit van het OT en NT....*


volgens de arabist hans jansen, die het weer op ibn ishaq baseerd, is de profeet mohammed in wezen gedood.. de jodin zaynab probeerde in khaybar de profeet te vergiftigen en hij is daar zo'n 2 jaar later ziek van geworden en is als martelaar gestorven..

----------


## Wortel

> in saudi-arabi weten ze wel raad met dit soort christelijke evangelisten..


  :jammer:

----------


## Fred V

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *waar komt dit begrip dan naar voren in de koran? 
> ik weet namelijk niet goed hoe ar-razi erbij komt.. in ayah 4:157 komt de term 'het woord van god' niet voor..
> in ayah 3:45 komt het woord 'kalimah' wel aan bod in relatie met (de aankomende geboorte van) jezus maar daar heeft het een andere betekenis dan dat jezus het woord van god is..
> 
> als de uitspraken van de 'jezusmensen' zouden kloppen dan blijft er van de islam niet veel over.. wat de jezusmensen roepen is dan ook de grootst mogelijke onzin.. en dat doen ze ook nog eens in een evangelistisch propaganda achtig taalgebruik..
>  in saudi-arabi weten ze wel raad met dit soort christelijke evangelisten..*



Mohammed zien wij als een dwaalleraar. Jezus, wiens komst en lijden en verzoenen tussen mens en God in het oude testament voorspeld is, waarschuwt ons tegen dwaalleraren die tegen het evangelie prediken. 
Dus Mohammed kunnen wij echt niet serieus nemen, deze man predikt een duivelse leer.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *
> 
> Dus of Jezus was een valse profeet, of Jezus was niet vermoord. En dan ga ik enkel uit van het OT en NT....*


Het christelijke geloof leert dat Jezus gekruisigd werd. Alle vier Evangelin doen verslag van de kruisiging, opstanding, en Hemelvaart. Echter, Mohammed en de koran zeggen dat Christus niet werd gekruisigd. Mohammed verscheen ten tonele ongeveer 600 jaar na Jezus. Mohammed beweerde openbaringen van Allah te ontvangen, door Gabril aan hem gegeven. En van Mohammeds openbaringen was dat Jezus niet werd gekruisigd.

De koran, soera 4:157 zegt:

En om hun zeggen: Wij hebben de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria, de boodschapper van Allah gedood, - maar zij doodden hem niet, noch kruisigden zij hem (ten dode), - doch het werd hun verward

Met andere woorden, iemand anders dan Jezus werd gekruisigd. De meerderheid van de moslims geloven deze vervangingstheorie.

Niettemin verklaart het bewijs uit zowel het nieuwe testament als uit ander historische bronnen dat Christus gekruisigd werd.

BEWIJS UIT DE BIJBEL DAT JEZUS GEKRUISIGD WERD EN STIERF

JEZUS VOORSPELDE ZIJN EIGEN KRUISIGING EN DOOD.

Jezus was niet bang om te sterven. In werkelijkheid voorspelde hij zijn eigen dood en opstanding:

Mattes 16:21 - Vanaf die tijd begon Jezus zijn leerlingen duidelijk te maken dat hij naar Jeruzalem moest gaan en veel zou moeten lijden door toedoen van de oudsten, de hogepriesters en de schriftgeleerden, en dat hij gedood zou worden, maar op de derde dag uit de dood zou worden opgewekt.

Lucas 18:31,32  31 Hij nam de twaalf apart en zei tegen hen: We zijn nu op weg naar Jeruzalem, en alles wat door de profeten is geschreven zal men de Mensenzoon laten ondergaan. 32 Want hij zal worden uitgeleverd aan de heidenen en worden bespot en mishandeld en bespuwd. 

Johannes 12:30-32  Die stem heeft niet voor mij gesproken, maar voor u. 31 Nu wordt het oordeel over deze wereld geveld, nu zal de heerser van deze wereld uitgebannen worden. 32 Wanneer ik van de aarde omhooggeheven word, zal ik iedereen naar mij toe halen. 

JEZUS GING GEWILLIG NAAR HET KRUIS

Mattes 26:53-54 53 Weet je niet dat ik mijn Vader maar te hulp hoef te roepen en dat hij mij dan onmiddellijk meer dan twaalf legioenen engelen ter beschikking zou stellen? 54 Maar hoe zouden dan de Schriften in vervulling gaan, waar staat dat het zo moet gebeuren? 

Mattes 26:39 - Vader, als het mogelijk is, laat deze beker dan aan mij voorbijgaan! Maar laat het niet gebeuren zoals ik het wil, maar zoals u het wilt. 

Johannes 10:18 Niemand neemt mijn leven, ik geef het zelf. Ik ben vrij om het te geven en om het weer terug te nemen  dat is de opdracht die ik van mijn Vader heb gekregen. 

HET NIEUWE TESTAMENT BESCHRIJFT JEZUS' KRUISIGING EN DOOD.

Mattes 27:32-50, (vers 35)  Nadat ze hem gekruisigd hadden, verdeelden ze zijn kleren onder elkaar door erom te dobbelen, 

(vers 50)  Nog eens schreeuwde Jezus het uit, toen gaf hij de geest. 

Lucas 23:26-46, (vers 33)  Aangekomen bij de plek die de Schedelplaats heet, werd hij gekruisigd, samen met de twee misdadigers, de een rechts van hem, de ander links.

(vers 46)  En Jezus riep met luide stem: Vader, in uw handen leg ik mijn geest. Toen hij dat gezegd had, blies hij de laatste adem uit.

Johannes 19:17-30 (vers 18)  Daar kruisigden ze hem, met twee anderen, aan weerskanten n, en Jezus in het midden. 
 
(vers 30)  Nadat Jezus ervan [water met azijn] gedronken had zei hij: Het is volbracht. Hij boog zijn hoofd en gaf de geest. 

BIJBELSE GETUIGEN VAN JEZUS KRUISIGING EN DOOD

Mattes 27:54-56  54 Toen de centurio en degenen die met hem Jezus bewaakten de aardbeving voelden en merkten wat er gebeurde, werden ze door een hevige angst overvallen en zeiden: Hij was werkelijk Gods Zoon. 
55 Vele vrouwen, die Jezus vanuit Galilea gevolgd waren om voor hem te zorgen, stonden van een afstand toe te kijken. 56 Onder hen bevonden zich Maria uit Magdala, Maria de moeder van Jakobus en Josef, en de moeder van de zonen van Zebedes. 

Johannes 19:26  Toen Jezus zijn moeder zag staan, en bij haar de leerling van wie hij veel hield, zei hij tegen zijn moeder: Dat is uw zoon,

HET GETUIGENIS OVER DE KRUISIGING NA ZIJN HEMELVAART

Petrus sprak de menigte in de joodse tempel toe:

Handelingen 2:23  Deze Jezus, die overeenkomstig Gods bedoeling en voorkennis is uitgeleverd, hebt u door heidenen laten kruisigen en doden.

Paulus zei:

Handelingen 13:29  Toen ze alles ten uitvoer hadden gebracht wat er over hem geschreven staat, haalden ze hem van het kruishout en legden hem in een graf.

ANDER HISTORISCHE REFERENTIES ALS BEWIJS

Bewijs uit JOODSE BRONNEN:

Talmoed, b. Sanhedrin 43a: Op de vooravond van het Pascha werd Yeshoea [Jezus] opgehangen [of gekruisigd] . ... Omdat niets ten gunste van hem naar voren werd gebracht, werd hij opgehangen op de vooravond van het Pascha.

De Amoa Ulla (Ulla was een discipel van Youchanan en leefde in Palestina aan het einde van de derde eeuw) voegt toe: En neemt u aan dat voor (Yeshoe van Nazareth  Jezus) er enig recht om in beroep te gaan was? Hij was een misleider, en de Genadige had gezegd: U zult hem noch sparen noch hem verbergen.Het is anders met Yeshoe, want Hij had een goede band met het civiele gezag.

Merk hier op dat de schrijvers van de Talmoed hun werk serieus namen. Deze mannen waren joden die niet geloofden dat Jezus de Messias was. Zij waren geen christenen maar zij documenteerden Christus kruisiging.


BEWIJS UIT ROMEINSE BRONNEN:

Cornelius Tacitus in zijn Annalen, xv. 44: Christus ... werd gexecuteerd in de handen van de procurator Pontius Pilatus.

Lucian van Samosata: (Christus was) de man die in Palestina werd gekruisigd.

Merk op dat deze mannen professionele historici waren. Zij onderzochten hun werk alvorens het te publiceren. Zij documenteerden ook Christus kruisiging.

Dus beschikken we over drie typen van getuigenis van personen uit de eerste of tweede eeuw.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Het christelijke geloof leert dat Jezus gekruisigd werd. Alle vier Evangelin doen verslag van de kruisiging, opstanding, en Hemelvaart. Echter, Mohammed en de koran zeggen dat Christus niet werd gekruisigd. Mohammed verscheen ten tonele ongeveer 600 jaar na Jezus. Mohammed beweerde openbaringen van Allah te ontvangen, door Gabril aan hem gegeven. En van Mohammeds openbaringen was dat Jezus niet werd gekruisigd.
> 
> De koran, soera 4:157 zegt:
> 
> En om hun zeggen: Wij hebben de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria, de boodschapper van Allah gedood, - maar zij doodden hem niet, noch kruisigden zij hem (ten dode), - doch het werd hun verward
> 
> Met andere woorden, iemand anders dan Jezus werd gekruisigd. De meerderheid van de moslims geloven deze vervangingstheorie.
> 
> ...


Dat Jezus is gekruisigd is men ook buiten het christendom wel zeker van.
Waarom zou iemand dat gaan verzinnen lijkt me.

----------


## ibnu

rinjea , waarom citeer je je eigen tekst?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Integendeel. Daar trad het Evangelie juist aktief in werking en dat moet je eens leren verstaan. Je hoeft het er uiteraard niet mee eens te zijn, maar begrijp nu eens een andersgelovige zoals die ander daadwerkelijk begrepen wil worden.
> *


Het Evangelie eindigt met Johannes 21:25.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Zelf geloof ik dat voor Jezus geen andere weg meer openstond dan alleen nog maar door zijn dood te laten zien hoe ver de reikwijdte gaat van Gods ontferming. Dat dat voor Islamitische oren iets ongerijmds en onbegrijpelijks is zal best
> *


Dit is speculatieve psychologie.
Profetisme is geen natuurlijke eigenschap van de mens en de Profeten (v.z.m.h.) volgen dient gevrijwaard te zijn van speculatie over hun (v.z.m.h.) karakters --> Het Schrift geeft duiding!



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> De Islamitische positie in deze dat Jezus niet is gekruisigd maar een plaatsvervanger vind ik zelf een wat doorzichtige en povere poging om bepaalde geloofsaxioma's veilig te willen stellen. Ik vind het ook heel wat minder realistisch dan het bericht dat Jezus daadwerkelijk is gestorven aan het kruis.
> *


Een moreel predikaat en een oordeel! 
Het is namelijk ook mogelijk dat de Tekst van het Evangelie eerst is geopenbaard (neergedaald in een periode van 33 jaar). Vervolgens is er getracht naar te leven en degene die getracht heeft er naar te leven is gekruisigd.
Het wel gekruisigd zijn van, een daadwerkelijk fysiek bestaand hebbende Jezus (v.z.m.h.) is onmogelijk te bewijzen omdat de geschiedenis niets heeft nagelaten dat het daadwerkelijk fysiek bestaan hebben van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) en de Apostelen kan bewijzen.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *
> Iets anders is om de geloofsbronnen van elkaar zodanig te willen verdraaien dat het iets anders gaat zeggen dan wat het werkelijk zegt.
> *


Vanuit de Christelijke theologie is tekst enkel intepretatie.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> waar komt dit begrip dan naar voren in de koran? 
> ik weet namelijk niet goed hoe ar-razi erbij komt.. 
> *


Eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet eens welke ar-razi precies bedoeld wordt in The Dictionary of The Qur'n.
Wel staat in The Dictionary letterlijk : The great lexigrapher al-Zabd says that Jesus has been called _Kalimat Allh_ (كلمة ﷲ )because his _words_ were helpful to the cause of religion.

Words (pl.) is kalimtun ( كالمالت) 
en dat zijn de Woorden van God zijn die de Profeten spreken en die opgeschreven zijn..
Bijvoobeeld _soerat_ 7:158 . . .al-ommiyyi allathee yu/minu bi*A*llahi wakalimatihi . . . -->  . . .de ongeletterde profeet die in God en Zijn woorden gelooft . . .




> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> in ayah 4:157 komt de term 'het woord van god' niet voor..
> *


Dat Woord van God is gencorporeerd in de " . . ._masieh_, 'Isa . . . " zoals in 4:157 staat.
Het Messianisme van het Evangelie is dat het neergedaald is om de Profeten en de Wet te vervullen (Matthes 5:17) in het hier en nu (ook 2000 jaar geleden).




> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> in ayah 3:45 komt het woord 'kalimah' wel aan bod in relatie met (de aankomende geboorte van) jezus maar daar heeft het een andere betekenis dan dat jezus het woord van god is..
> *


 Een Woord (met onbepaald lidwoord) zoals in den beginne het Woord er was. Zijn Woord is in drie delen is neergedaald en de drie delen zijn ieder afzonderlijk een Woord ten opzicht van elkaar.
Het is ook spraakgebuik om te zeggen dat de Koran het Woord van God is terwijl de Koran meerdere woorden bevat.

In 3:39 staat letterlijk woord van god in de context van Yaya (v.z.m.h.) die op een gegeven bevestigt dat Jezus (v.z.m.h.) het Woord van God is .




> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *als de uitspraken van de 'jezusmensen' zouden kloppen dan blijft er van de islam niet veel over.. wat de jezusmensen roepen is dan ook de grootst mogelijke onzin.. en dat doen ze ook nog eens in een evangelistisch propaganda achtig taalgebruik..
>  in saudi-arabi weten ze wel raad met dit soort christelijke evangelisten..*


De Christelijke theologie stelt dat het Nieuwe Testament schatplichtig is aan de cultureel-historische context van het Nieuwe Testament (Romeinse keizertjes e.d.).
M.a.w. de Christelijke theologie meent wel even te weten wat de cultureel-antropologische, sociaal-economische etc. bedoelingen zijn van God zijn bij het neerdalen van het Nieuwe Testament. 

Overtuigd van het gelijk worden degenen die nee zeggen tegen de verklaarbaarheid van het Nieuwe Testament tot tegenstanders van de rationaliteit verklaard door de reductionisten van Zijn ongeschapen woord. Het rationalisme van de reductionisten zou ook de reden zijn voor de door God gegeven superieuriteit van het Westen.
In feite trachten deze Christelijke evangelisten de Saudische samenleving te ontwrichten en worden daarvoor aangepakt.




> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> volgens de arabist hans jansen, die het weer op ibn ishaq baseerd, is de profeet mohammed in wezen gedood.. de jodin zaynab probeerde in khaybar de profeet te vergiftigen en hij is daar zo'n 2 jaar later ziek van geworden en is als martelaar gestorven..
> *


In 1941 is na afwezigheid van ruim een eeuw, het onderwijs van de Arabische taal opnieuw ingevoerd aan de universiteiten teneinde bij te kunnen dragen aan de Holocaust.
De constructie middels ibn Ishaq komt ongetwijfeld uit dit onderwijs en wordt kennelijk in ere gehouden om Moslims van een antisemitische houding te beschuldigen. Inhoudelijk sluit dit bedenksel naadloos aan op het reeds eerder in deze draad gereproduceerde geraaskal van dhr. Jansen (Arabist)..

N.B.
*Ramadan:

de maand van vrede en vergeving*

Het karakter van iemand, en of hij edelmoedig is of niet in staat is te vergeven, blijkt het best uit de behandeling van zijn vijanden, wanneer hij hen volledig in zijn macht heeft. In de gewapende strijd kunnen mensen elkaar doden zonder spijt, maar nadat de oorlog voorbij is en de overwinning is behaald, blijkt het ware karakter van de overwinnaar uit zijn behandeling van de tegenstanders. De historie staat vol verhalen over hoe steden werden vernietigd, burgers werden gedood, vrouwen werden verkracht en massagraven werden gevuld, wanneer een zegevierend leger het overwonnen gebied binnentrok; ook recent nog in Afghanistan en Irak.
Dit was nimmer het geval in de Islam, los van sommige gevallen waar de gemeenschap niet meer de Islamitische richtlijnen in acht nam. Toen de moslims - in de beginperiode van de Islam - tegen de Perzische en Byzantijnse rijken streden om hun bewoners van onrecht te bevrijden, gaven ze een uitmuntend voorbeeld van barmhartige behandeling van de overwonnenen. Deze behandeling zorgde ervoor dat de Islam zich binnen korte tijd in deze gebieden vestigde en tot in de harten van de mensen binnendrong. De zaden van deze milde behandeling van vijanden werden door niemand anders geplant dan door de Profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem). Hij toonde de hoogste graad van edelheid, wetende dat zelfs de grootste tegenstander moest worden aangesproken met de boodschap van de Islam. Hij stond nooit wraak toe om zijn zin te krijgen, zelfs wanneer het zeker was dat zijn tegenstander erop uit was hem te vermoorden.
*Zo is bekend het geval van de Joodse vrouw, die de Profeet een gekookt schaap gaf voor hem en zijn metgezellen. Toen hij op het punt stond te gaan eten, stopte hij en zei: Iets zegt mij dat dit schaap is vergiftigd. De vrouw werd binnengebracht en ze gaf toe het schaap te hebben vergiftigd om de Profeet te doden. Toen zijn metgezellen hem vroegen of ze ter dood moest worden veroordeeld, zei hij: Nee.*

Bron

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_
> *
> Het christelijke geloof leert dat Jezus gekruisigd werd. Alle vier Evangelin doen verslag van de kruisiging, opstanding, en Hemelvaart.
> *


De inhoud van het Evangelie wordt niet ontkend maar m.b.t. het onderwerp van de draad _astagfiroullah_ dat God gencarneerd is als Jezus (v.z.m.h.).



> _Geplaatst door rinjea_
> *
> Met andere woorden, iemand anders dan Jezus werd gekruisigd. De meerderheid van de moslims geloven deze vervangingstheorie.
> *


Het beginsel is dat het Evangelie de weg wijst om tot god te naderen.
Het Eeuwig Levend Woord gesproken door Jezus (het Evangelie) is gevolgd maar van een daadwerkelijk fysiek bestaan hebbende Jezus (v.z.m.h.) is geen bewijs te leveren. 



> _Geplaatst door rinjea_
> *
> ANDER HISTORISCHE REFERENTIES ALS BEWIJS
> *


Hiermee verklaar je het Evangelie tot een document dat de geschiedenis van zo een 2000 jaar geleden beschrijft : Het Evangelie is Eeuwig  :student:

----------


## Wortel

> Een moreel predikaat en een oordeel! 
> Het is namelijk ook mogelijk dat de Tekst van het Evangelie eerst is geopenbaard (neergedaald in een periode van 33 jaar). Vervolgens is er getracht naar te leven en degene die getracht heeft er naar te leven is gekruisigd.
> Het wel gekruisigd zijn van, een daadwerkelijk fysiek bestaand hebbende Jezus (v.z.m.h.) is onmogelijk te bewijzen omdat de geschiedenis niets heeft nagelaten dat het daadwerkelijk fysiek bestaan hebben van Jezus (v.z.m.h.) en de Apostelen kan bewijzen.


Speculatie om eigen axioma's veilig te stellen.

Jij jouw geloof en ik het mijne...

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Speculatie om eigen axioma's veilig te stellen.
> *


"Tekst is enkel interpretatie" is een Christelijk theologisch axioma




> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> Jij jouw geloof en ik het mijne...*


Het gaan niet om het verschil in geloof maar om het verschil in houding (attitude).

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Het is bewezen dat jezus Christus is gekruisigd.
> Waarom dan twijfelen??
> *



En het is bewezen dat Jezus niet is gekruisigd, maar door God naar de hemel is verheven. Jezus Christus, n van de meest geliefde profeten van God, staat het niet toe om een smartelijke dood te sterven aan een kruis... :Smilie: .

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door Fred V_ 
> *Mohammed zien wij als een dwaalleraar. Jezus, wiens komst en lijden en verzoenen tussen mens en God in het oude testament voorspeld is, waarschuwt ons tegen dwaalleraren die tegen het evangelie prediken. 
> Dus Mohammed kunnen wij echt niet serieus nemen, deze man predikt een duivelse leer.*


En jullie nemen Jezus wel serieus???

Terwijl alles wat Jezus deed, predikte en mensen aanspoorde te doen door Paulus van de tafel is geveegd... :moe: .

Jezus en Mohammed predikten en deden hetzelfde: eenheid van God, vasten, bidden, God beschermen (let op wat Jezus deed toen hij marktkooplieden aantrof in de synagoge) etc. Paulus heeft dit vervangen met zijn eigen 'duivelse' leer. Jacobus (broer van Jezus) en zijn naaste mensen waren hier niet blij mee zoals je weet... :Smilie: .

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> 
> JEZUS VOORSPELDE ZIJN EIGEN KRUISIGING EN DOOD.
> 
> *


Hoe kan Jezus nou z'n eigen dood en kruisiging hebben voorspeld als vaststaat dat het NT is geschreven zo ongeveer 100 tot 200 jaar na Christus...?

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Over de kruisdood, die voor christenen tot het hart van hun geloof behoort, is in juridische zin al heel veel geschreven. Of het dus moord was of een logisch gevolg van Jezus' eigen keuzes hierin is een al eeuwenoude discussie, ook binnen het jodendom. Zelf geloof ik dat voor Jezus geen andere weg meer openstond dan alleen nog maar door zijn dood te laten zien hoe ver de reikwijdte gaat van Gods ontferming. Dat dat voor Islamitische oren iets ongerijmds en onbegrijpelijks is zal best. Daarvoor hebben we nu juist dialoog en daarover kunnen we aan het eind van onze zoektocht naar elkaar, elkaar de hand reiken en met elkaar overeen komen dat ieder zijn eigen geloof heeft. De Islamitische positie in deze dat Jezus niet is gekruisigd maar een plaatsvervanger vind ik zelf een wat doorzichtige en povere poging om bepaalde geloofsaxioma's veilig te willen stellen. Ik vind het ook heel wat minder realistisch dan het bericht dat Jezus daadwerkelijk is gestorven aan het kruis.
> Iets anders is om de geloofsbronnen van elkaar zodanig te willen verdraaien dat het iets anders gaat zeggen dan wat het werkelijk zegt.
> Dat zie ik nogal eens gebeuren. 
> Begrijp me overigens goed; het gaat mij om dialoog. Ik verdedig moslims waar dat in mijn vermogen ligt, maar dat betekent ook dat we als goede vrienden zo af en toe nog wel eens wat te verhapstukken hebben.  
> *



Ja begrijpelijk... :Smilie: .

Lakoum dienoukoum, waliya dien... :knipoog: .

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *En het is bewezen dat Jezus niet is gekruisigd, maar door God naar de hemel is verheven.*


Het is niet bewezen dat Christus jezus niet is gekruisigd.

Jezus kon nooit de kruisiging overleefd hebben. De Romeinen waren erg zorgvuldig in het elimineren van die mogelijkheid. De Romeinse wet eiste de doodstraf voor iedereen die een executie verprutste. 

Het feit dat de Romeinse soldaat Jezus benen niet brak, de procedure om de dood te versnellen, geeft aan dat hij reeds dood was. De benen van de andere twee gevangenen werden gebroken. Om te ademen als je aan het kruis hangt dien je jezelf met je benen op te drukken anders raak je bewusteloos. Dus om te voorkomen dat de gekruisigde zichzelf kan opdrukken om te ademen, werden de benen van gekruisigde vaak gebroken. Kennelijk stopte Jezus van uitputting met ademen en stierf voordat de soldaten zijn benen zouden moeten breken. Als Jezus niet dood was, zou het zichtbaar zijn doordat hij zichzelf aan het opdrukken was. De Romeinse verantwoordelijken waren deskundigen, zij zouden zich niet laten misleiden. Sommige mensen hebben beweerd dat de Romeinse bewakers werkelijk Jezus' leven probeerden te redden door niet zijn benen te breken. Waarom zouden de Romeinse bewakers proberen om iemand te redden die gezien werd als een bedreiging voor het Romeinse rijk? Bovendien, door zich niet van Christusdood te verzekeren, stelden de Romeinse bewakers hun eigen leven op het spel.

Jezus stierf vanwege veel verschillende verwondingen, waaronder die veroorzaakt door de eigenlijke kruisiging. Maar voor de kruisiging, werd Jezus afgeranseld en geslagen. Hij was z uitgeput dat een andere man zijn kruis moest dragen. 

Om door te gaan op het geselen, de Romeinen zouden een persoon tot zijn middel uitkleden en zouden hem vastbinden op het plein. Dan zouden zij een gesel nemen die een handvat heeft van anderhalve voet lang. Aan het einde van het handvat, had de gesel vier leren riemen met zware, gekartelde beenderen of ballen van lood met gekartelde randen verbonden in het uiteinde van de riemen. Er was een minimum van vijf riemen van verschillende lengten. De Romeinen bewogen de gesel van boven naar beneden over de rug van het individu zodat alle ballen van lood of been het lichaam tegelijkertijd zouden raken. De joden stonden slechts 40 zweepslagen toe, dus deden zij nooit meer dan 39, zodat zij de wet niet konden breken als zij mis telden. De Romeinen, echter, waren ongeremd. Zij konden zoveel keer zweepslagen toebrengen als zij wilden. Dus, toen de Romeinen een jood geselden, deelden zij 41 of meerdere zweepslagen uit ondanks het feit dat joden hierop tegen waren. Dus kreeg Jezus tenminste 41 zweepslagen te verduren.

Er is een aantal medische autoriteiten die onderzoek heeft gedaan naar de kruisiging. En ervan is Dr. C. Truman Davis, uit de staat Arizona. Hij is een doktor die nauwkeurig studie heeft gedaan naar de kruisiging vanuit een medisch perspectief. Hier geeft hij de gevolgen weer van de Romeinse geseling: De zware gesel werd keer op keer met volle kracht over de schouders, de rug en de benen naar beneden gebracht. In het begin snijden de zware doornen alleen door de huid. Dan, als het slaan doorgaat, snijden zij dieper in de onderliggende weefsels, eerst veroorzakend dat bloed uit de aderen en de bloedvaten van de huid sijpelt, en tenslotte uitspuitende slagaderlijke bloedingen van bloedvaten in de onderliggende spieren. De kleine ballen lood produceren eerst grote, diepe kneuzingen, die de anderen wijd open snijden. Tenslotte hangt de huid van de rug in lange repen, en het gehele gebied is een onherkenbare massa van gestold, bloedend weefsel.

Veel mensen zouden alleen al sterven van de geseling. Nadat Jezus gegeseld werd, namen zij hem uit de executieruimte en nagelden spijkers in zijn polsen en voeten. Er wordt gezegd dat die vrijdagmiddag laat zij de benen van de twee dieven die met Jezus hingen braken, maar zij braken zijn benen niet. Hij was aan het kruis en zij zagen dat hij reeds dood was. Nu spietsten de Romeinse executeurs Jezus. Dit was de methode waardoor een executeur controleerde om te zien of een slachtoffer werkelijk dood was. Als bloed en hartvloeistof eruit kwamen zoals in Jezus geval, was dat een indicatie van de ingetreden dood en was er geen noodzaak om zijn beenderen te breken om zijn dood te versnellen zodat het kruis hergebruikt kon worden voor het volgende slachtoffer. Ooggetuigenverslagen beschrijven dat bloed en water gescheiden naar buiten kwamen  aangevend dat Jezus reeds dood was.

Ahmed Deedat, in zijn boekje Crucifixion or Cruci-Fiction, noemde dit fenomeen (de uitscheiding van bloed en bloedvloeistof) als bewijs dat Christus nog in leven was. Hij onderbouwt dit in zijn boekjes, door een beroep te doen op een artikel in Thinkers Digest 1949 van een anesthesioloog. Echter, vandaag de dag is er meer en beter medisch onderzoek door verschillende mensen op dit gebied gedaan die Deedats conclusie weerspreken.

Allereerst, vanuit een academisch gezichtspunt doen veel medische en universiteitsbibliotheken die eens dit verslag steunden dit nu niet meer. Het wordt door velen in het medische veld beschouwd als achterhaald.

Ten tweede, vanuit medisch gezichtspunt zou een wond van het type dat Jezus had, als de persoon nog in leven was, niet uit de wondopening maar in de borstholte bloeden en daarmee een interne bloeduitstorting veroorzaken. Bij de opening van de wond zou het bloed nauwelijks vanuit de opening druppelen. Want het is zo goed als onmogelijk dat het bloed en serum uit de speerwond vloeien, ondanks het feit dat een speer een perfect kanaal kan vormen. De grove interne schade aangebracht aan een persoon onder kruisiging met de spietsing in het gebied dichtbij het hart, zou bijna onmiddellijk de dood teweegbrengen. Het openbare ziekenhuis van de staat Massachusetts heeft gedurende een periode van jaren onderzoek op lichamen van mensen die stierven aan scheurende harten gedaan. Zij kwamen tot de volgende bevinding: Normaal heeft een hart 20 cc aan hartvloeistof. Wanneer een persoon sterft aan een scheurend hart, is er meer dan 500 cc aan hartvloeistof, en zal het naar buiten komen in de vorm van een vloeistof en geklonterd bloed.

Waarschijnlijk is dit wat gezien werd toen Christus door een speer gespietst werd.

PILATUS' REACTIE

Pilatus was enigszins verbaasd dat Christus reeds dood was. Toen een man genaamd Jozef om het lichaam vroeg riep Pilatus een Centurion en zei: Ik wil dat u heen gaat en mij bevestigd dat Jezus dood is. De Centurion was geen dwaas. Hij was niet bereid om zijn vrouw als weduwe achter te laten. De Centurion zou altijd met vier verschillende verantwoordelijken controleren om zich goed van de geldigheid van de doodverklaring te verzekeren. Dat was de Romeinse wet vereiste. Er moesten vier verantwoordelijken zijn, zodat in geval dat n man een beetje laks was, de anderen hem hierop zouden betrappen. En ze zouden nooit alle vier laks zijn in het tekenen van de doodverklaring. 

Dit was om de verantwoording te verzekeren en bevestiging in de geldigheid van de doodverklaring.

De discipline was bij de Romeinen hoog. Bijvoorbeeld, toen de engel Petrus uit de gevangenis liet in Handelingen 12 in het nieuwe testament, riep Herodes de bewaking tot zich en executeerde hen allen.  voor het laten gaan van slecht n man uit de gevangenis. In Handelingen 16 werden de deuren in de gevangenis voor Paulus en Silas geopend, hun ketens werden losgemaakt. Op het moment de bewaker zag dat zij vrij waren, trok hij zijn eigen zwaard om zichzelf te executeren. En Paulus zei: Wacht even! Je ziet, dat de bewaker wist wat zou gebeuren als de gevangenen ontsnappen. De gevangenisbewaker zou worden gexecuteerd. Hij besloot dat hij liever zou sterven door zijn eigen zwaard, dan door de Romeinen gexecuteerd te worden.

Dus, Pilatus verzekerde zich van Jezus dood [zie ook Markus 15:45], en hij gaf Jezus lichaam aan Jozef om het te laten begraven.

DISCUSSIE

Er is overvloedig bewijs voor de kruisiging en dood van Jezus Christus.

Laat me een vierdelige test aanbevelen voor het bepalen van de geloofwaardigheid van getuigen. Het is gebaseerd op David Humes criteria:

Spreken de getuigen elkaar tegen? 
Is er een voldoende aantal getuigen? 
Waren de getuigen waarheidlievend? 
Waren zij niet-bevooroordeeld? 
Het antwoord op deze vraag is de of de getuigen elkaar tegenspreken. De christelijke, Romeinse en Joodse getuigen zijn het er allen over eens dat Jezus gekruisigd werd. 
Er is inderdaad een voldoende aantal getuigen. Verscheidene getuigen uit christelijke bronnen, en twee getuigen van zowel Romeinse als Joodse bronnen . Er zijn eigenlijk meer getuigen die genoemd kunnen worden, maar dit is genoeg. 
De getuigen waren waarheidlievend. Er is geen gedocumenteerd bewijs aanwezig dat de getuigen tegenspreekt. Alle vroege bronnen die Jezus dood noemen, verklaren allen dat hij gekruisigd werd. 
Een punt kan worden gemaakt voor wat betreft de christelijke bronnen; echter, zij werden christenen omdat zij van Christus dood EN CHRISTUS OPSTANDING getuigden. De Joodse en Romeinse getuigen waren duidelijk niet bevooroordeeld. 
CONCLUSIE

Jezus Christus werd gekruisigd. Al het aanwezige bewijs ondersteunt en bevestigt de kruisiging. Er is geen legitieme reden om Christus kruisiging te betwijfelen.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Het is niet bewezen dat Christus jezus niet is gekruisigd.
> 
> Terwijl het buiten de Christelijke ook joodse en Romeinse bewijzen zijn, die schrijven dat Jezus is gekruisigd.*


Het is ook niet bewezen dat Jezus is vermoord. Tenzij jij foto's of filmpjes kan overleggen. Het heet niet voor niets geloof... :Smilie: .

De christenen hebben Jezus vermoord aan het kruis nodig in de naam van erfzonde, verzoening en andere Paulus' dogma's. De joden hebben Jezus vermoord aan het kruis nodig om aan te tonen dat hun Thora er niet om liegct, immers een valse profeet is vermoord zoals het OT voorspelde. En de Romeinen waren mi niet te vertrouwen.

Jezus gebed om niet aan het kruis te sterven werd door God verhoord volgens het NT (oa in Lucas en Jacobus). 

Overigens was de wederopstanding een idee van Paulus, niet van Jezus zelf... :Smilie: .

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Hij was z uitgeput dat een andere man zijn kruis moest dragen.*


En zou het niet kunnen dat deze man gekruisigd werd ipv Jezus...?





> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Jezus Christus werd gekruisigd. Al het aanwezige bewijs ondersteunt en bevestigt de kruisiging. Er is geen legitieme reden om Christus kruisiging te betwijfelen.*


Jezus Christus werd NIET vermoord. Jouw 'bewijzen' zijn jouw geloofspunten. Ik kan ook vanuit het NT citeren dat Jezus zelf profeteerde dat hij niet zou worden vermoord. Is echt niet moeilijk... :Smilie: .

----------


## Wortel

> Het is ook niet bewezen dat Jezus is vermoord. Tenzij jij foto's of filmpjes kan overleggen. Het heet niet voor niets geloof....


Alsof foto's en filmpjes om het even welke geloofswaarheid zou kunnen bewijzen. Ten laatste moeten we Mohammed vzmh in die zin ook op zijn woord geloven.




> De christenen hebben Jezus vermoord aan het kruis nodig in de naam van erfzonde, verzoening en andere Paulus' dogma's.


De Hebreenbrief al eens gelezen, of de overige Evangelin? Komen niet van Paulus maar maken evengoed melding van Jezus kruisdood. 




> De joden hebben Jezus vermoord aan het kruis nodig om aan te tonen dat hun Thora er niet om liegct, immers een valse profeet is vermoord zoals het OT voorspelde. En de Romeinen waren mi niet te vertrouwen.


Als Joden iets zeker niet nodig hebben dan is wel een vermoorde Jezus aan het kruis. Dat heeft de geschiedenis triest genoeg wel bewezen. Je leest hier bepaalde Islamitische mores in, in de Joodse traditie. 
Als Romeinen ergens heel goed in te vertrouwen waren dan was het wel in hun kunst om mensen vakkundig te executeren.




> Jezus gebed om niet aan het kruis te sterven werd door God verhoord volgens het NT (oa in Lucas en Jacobus).


Graag concreet de bijbelplaats waar God Jezus' gebed op deze manier verhoord zou hebben. En liever geen Deedat rommel want dan ken ik nou zo onderhand wel.




> Overigens was de wederopstanding een idee van Paulus, niet van Jezus zelf....


Onjuist. 
De wederopstanding is een gegeven dat al zijn lijnen in het Oude Testament begint uit te spinnen. Deze lijnen komen samen in het Nieuwe Testament. Jezus spreekt over "Ten derden dage" wanneer hij spreekt over de opstanding. Je moet er eens op letten hoe vaak die woorden op deze manier in het Oude Testament voorkomen.




> Hoe kan Jezus nou z'n eigen dood en kruisiging hebben voorspeld als vaststaat dat het NT is geschreven zo ongeveer 100 tot 200 jaar na Christus...?


Het is volstrekt onjuist te menen dat het NT in de tweede na Christus geschreven is. Het is een vast aanvaard gegeven binnen de Schriftwetenschap dat alle geschriften van het Nieuwe Testament geschreven zijn in dezelfde eeuw als waarin Jezus leefde. De oudste geschriften zijn daarin de brieven Paulus.
In het algemeen is het een weinig vruchtbare onderneming om de ontstaangeschiedenis en de ceasuur van het Nieuwe Testament en die van de Qur'an met alle geweld hetzelfde te willen laten zijn. Dat wel te willen betekent het miskennen van de eigenheid van beiden.




> Jezus Christus werd NIET vermoord.


Dat mag je van mij geloven, maar ik geloof er, op grond van de berichtgeving, niets van.




> Jouw 'bewijzen' zijn jouw geloofspunten. Ik kan ook vanuit het NT citeren dat Jezus zelf profeteerde dat hij niet zou worden vermoord. Is echt niet moeilijk....


Geef me dat citaat en onderwijs me...

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> Geef me dat citaat en onderwijs me...*


Mijn reactie was een reactie op Rinjea... :Smilie: .

----------


## Wortel

> Mijn reactie was een reactie op Rinjea...


Het is soms inderdaad ingewikkeld reageren op bijdragen die met verschillende intentie zijn geplaatst. Magoed, de nuance zoeken en daarin ook jezelf blijven is op een openbaar prikbord ook wel eens geen sinecure.  :Wink:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *Het is ook niet bewezen dat Jezus is vermoord. Tenzij jij foto's of filmpjes kan overleggen. Het heet niet voor niets geloof....
> 
> *


Antwoord was al gegeven:


Spreken de getuigen elkaar tegen? 
Is er een voldoende aantal getuigen? 
Waren de getuigen waarheidlievend? 
Waren zij niet-bevooroordeeld? 
Het antwoord op deze vraag is de of de getuigen elkaar tegenspreken. De christelijke, Romeinse en Joodse getuigen zijn het er allen over eens dat Jezus gekruisigd werd. 
Er is inderdaad een voldoende aantal getuigen. Verscheidene getuigen uit christelijke bronnen, en twee getuigen van zowel Romeinse als Joodse bronnen . Er zijn eigenlijk meer getuigen die genoemd kunnen worden, maar dit is genoeg. 
De getuigen waren waarheidlievend. Er is geen gedocumenteerd bewijs aanwezig dat de getuigen tegenspreekt. Alle vroege bronnen die Jezus dood noemen, verklaren allen dat hij gekruisigd werd. 
Een punt kan worden gemaakt voor wat betreft de christelijke bronnen; echter, zij werden christenen omdat zij van Christus dood EN CHRISTUS OPSTANDING getuigden. De Joodse en Romeinse getuigen waren duidelijk niet bevooroordeeld. 
CONCLUSIE

Jezus Christus werd gekruisigd. Al het aanwezige bewijs ondersteunt en bevestigt de kruisiging. Er is geen legitieme reden om Christus kruisiging te betwijfelen.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Jezus Christus werd gekruisigd. Al het aanwezige bewijs ondersteunt en bevestigt de kruisiging. Er is geen legitieme reden om Christus kruisiging te betwijfelen.*


Je geeft zelf aan dat iemand anders het kruis moest dragen. Dan kan het wel eens zo zijn dat die persoon werd vermoord en niet Jezus. En dat is waar ik in geloof... :Smilie: .

Maar goed, als je gelooft dat Jezus is vermoord omdat hij dat geprofeteerd zou hebben, waarom geloof je dan niet in hetgeen hij predikte en doe je niet wat hij deed? Waarom heb je besloten te doen wat Paulus besliste. Terwijl Paulus Jezus nog nooit heeft ontmoet... :Smilie: .

----------


## DieSter

.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> * Dat Woord van God is gencorporeerd in de " . . .masieh, 'Isa . . . " zoals in 4:157 staat.
> Het Messianisme van het Evangelie is dat het neergedaald is om de Profeten en de Wet te vervullen (Matthes 5:17) in het hier en nu (ook 2000 jaar geleden).
> 
> Een Woord (met onbepaald lidwoord) zoals in den beginne het Woord er was. Zijn Woord is in drie delen is neergedaald en de drie delen zijn ieder afzonderlijk een Woord ten opzicht van elkaar.
> Het is ook spraakgebuik om te zeggen dat de Koran het Woord van God is terwijl de Koran meerdere woorden bevat.
> 
> In 3:39 staat letterlijk woord van god in de context van Yaya (v.z.m.h.) die op een gegeven bevestigt dat Jezus (v.z.m.h.) het Woord van God is .*


het woord van god kan meerdere betekenissen hebben in de koran.. zo wordt de schepping ook wel het woord van god genoemd zoals in surah/ayah 18:109 (kalimat rabb) het kan daarnaast ook gebruikt worden op de wijze zoals iemand zijn woord geeft wanneer hij de ander iets belooft.. 
en volgens mij hebben de woorden _kalimatin mina allahi_ in surah/ayah 3:39 de betekenis van een belofte.. johannes was het resultaat van die belofte..




> *In feite trachten deze Christelijke evangelisten de Saudische samenleving te ontwrichten en worden daarvoor aangepakt.*


  :grote grijns:  je weet het een stuk netter in te pakken dan ik dat doe.. 




> *In 1941 is na afwezigheid van ruim een eeuw, het onderwijs van de Arabische taal opnieuw ingevoerd aan de universiteiten teneinde bij te kunnen dragen aan de Holocaust.
> De constructie middels ibn Ishaq komt ongetwijfeld uit dit onderwijs en wordt kennelijk in ere gehouden om Moslims van een antisemitische houding te beschuldigen. Inhoudelijk sluit dit bedenksel naadloos aan op het reeds eerder in deze draad gereproduceerde geraaskal van dhr. Jansen (Arabist)..
> 
> N.B.
> Zo is bekend het geval van de Joodse vrouw, die de Profeet een gekookt schaap gaf voor hem en zijn metgezellen (...) Toen zijn metgezellen hem vroegen of ze ter dood moest worden veroordeeld, zei hij: Nee.
> *


je weerstand tegen hans jansen kan ik goed begrijpen en normaal gesproken druipt bij hem de inkt van het sarcasme maar het is opvallend dat hij zich bij dit onderwerp in hield:

..."Daarop stopt Zaynab zoveel gif als ze kan in de schouder, zonder de rest van het dier te vergeten. Wanneer ze het opdient, begint Mohammed inderdaad van de schouder te eten - hij kauwt maar slikt niet door. Zijn tafelgenoot Bishr slikt het vlees wel door. Mohammed spuugt het uit en zegt dat hij aan het bot kon zien dat het vlees vergiftigd was. 
Hij roept Zaynab, die onmiddellijk bekent. Mohammed vraagt haar wat haar bewogen heeft dit te doen. Ze antwoordt: 'We weten allebei wat er met mijn familie is gebeurd. Ik redeneerde dat als u een koning bent, ik graag van u verlost zou willen zijn, maar dat als u een profeet bent, u wel gewaarschuwd zou worden.' Mohammed vindt dit antwoord bevredigend. Zijn tafelgenoot Bishr overlijdt aan de gevolgen van de vergiftiging.
Wanneer Mohammed aan het einde van zijn leven ziek is en de zuster van Bishr bij hem op bezoek komt, zegt hij tegen haar dat hij ziek is ten gevolge van die vergiftiging in Khaybar. Daar voegt Ibn Ishaq vroom aan toe dat de apostel niet alleen door God is geerd met het profeetschap, maar dat Mohammed dus ook martelaar was."

_De historische Mohammed; De verhalen uit Medina_ pag. 181
Hans Jansen

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *Je geeft zelf aan dat iemand anders het kruis moest dragen. Dan kan het wel eens zo zijn dat die persoon werd vermoord en niet Jezus. En dat is waar ik in geloof..../*


*

Jij mag geloven wat je wilt, Ik ook gelukkig!!





[Terwijl Paulus Jezus nog nooit heeft ontmoet....


*Jezus heeft Saulus, later Paulus wel ontmoet:

Intussen bedreigde Saulus de leerlingen van de Heer nog steeds met de dood. Hij ging naar de hogepriester 2 met het verzoek hem aanbevelingsbrieven mee te geven voor de synagogen in Damascus, opdat hij de aanhangers van de Weg die hij daar zou aantreffen, mannen zowel als vrouwen, gevangen kon nemen en kon meevoeren naar Jeruzalem. 3 Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben *Jezus,*  die jij vervolgt.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Jezus heeft Saulus, later Paulus wel ontmoet:
> 
> Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus,  die jij vervolgt.*



In een droom? Daar geloof ik dus niets van. Al is het maar omdat wat Paulus sindsdien heeft gezegd en hetgeen Jezus in zijn 32 jaar op aarde heeft gepredikt verschilt als dag en nacht.

De houding van de volgelingen en naasten van Jezus (die hem al heel zijn leven zage, ontmoetten, hoorden prediken etc.) tav Paulus loog er niet om... :Smilie: .

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Jij mag geloven wat je wilt, Ik ook gelukkig!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jezus heeft Saulus, later Paulus wel ontmoet:
> 
> Intussen bedreigde Saulus de leerlingen van de Heer nog steeds met de dood. Hij ging naar de hogepriester 2 met het verzoek hem aanbevelingsbrieven mee te geven voor de synagogen in Damascus, opdat hij de aanhangers van de Weg die hij daar zou aantreffen, mannen zowel als vrouwen, gevangen kon nemen en kon meevoeren naar Jeruzalem. 3 Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus,  die jij vervolgt.*


Je hoeft het niet te geloven.
Het staat wel beschreven in het Woord van GOD zelf.

Lees maar eens Handelingen 9.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Je hoeft het niet te geloven.
> Het staat wel beschreven in het Woord van GOD zelf.
> 
> Lees maar eens Handelingen 9.*



Wie zegt dat dat het woord van God is? De paashaas?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *Wie zegt dat dat het woord van God is? De paashaas?*


Ik niet,

1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. (1:3-4) en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. 14 Het Woord is mens(JEZUS) geworden en heeft bij ons gewoond, vol van goedheid en waarheid, en wij hebben zijn grootheid gezien, de grootheid van de enige Zoon van de Vader. 

Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus, die jij vervolgt. 

Alleen als je het wilt geloven,
Het woord van de Schepper wat Eeuwig leven geeft.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ik niet,
> 
> 1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. (1:3-4) en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. 14 Het Woord is mens(JEZUS) geworden en heeft bij ons gewoond, vol van goedheid en waarheid, en wij hebben zijn grootheid gezien, de grootheid van de enige Zoon van de Vader. 
> 
> Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus, die jij vervolgt. 
> 
> *


Maar het woord van Paulus is toch niet gelijk aan het woord van God?

----------


## Wortel

Voor alle duidelijkheid: Het boek Handelingen is geschreven door de evangelist Lukas.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *Maar het woord van Paulus is toch niet gelijk aan het woord van God?*


GOD zorgde ervoor dat het opgeschreven werd:

1 In het begin was het Woord, het Woord was bij God en het Woord was God. 2 Het was in het begin bij God. 3 Alles is erdoor ontstaan en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. (1:3-4) en zonder dit is niets ontstaan van wat bestaat. 14 Het Woord is mens(JEZUS) geworden en heeft bij ons gewoond, vol van goedheid en waarheid, en wij hebben zijn grootheid gezien, de grootheid van de enige Zoon van de Vader. 

Toen hij onderweg was en Damascus naderde, werd hij plotseling omstraald door een licht uit de hemel. 4 Hij viel op de grond en hoorde een stem tegen hem zeggen: Saul, Saul, waarom vervolg je mij? 5 Hij vroeg: Wie bent u, Heer? Het antwoord was: Ik ben Jezus, die jij vervolgt. 


Maar sta nu op en ga de stad in, daar zal je gezegd worden wat je moet doen. 7 De mannen die met Saulus meereisden, stonden sprakeloos; ze hoorden de stem wel, maar zagen niemand. 8 Saulus kwam overeind, en hoewel hij zijn ogen open had, kon hij niets zien. Zijn metgezellen pakten hem bij de hand en brachten hem naar Damascus. 9 Drie dagen lang bleef hij blind en at en dronk hij niet. 
10 In Damascus woonde een leerling die Ananias heette. In een visioen zei de Heer tegen hem: Ananias! Hij antwoordde: Ik luister, Heer. 11 Daarop zei de Heer: Ga naar de Rechte Straat en vraag daar in het huis van Judas naar iemand uit Tarsus die Saulus heet. Hij is aan het bidden, 12 en hij heeft in een visioen gezien hoe een man die Ananias heet, binnenkomt en hem de handen oplegt om hem weer te laten zien. 13 Ananias antwoordde: Heer, van veel kanten heb ik gehoord over deze man en over al het kwaad dat hij uw heiligen in Jeruzalem heeft aangedaan. 14 Bovendien heeft hij toestemming van de hogepriesters om hier iedereen die uw naam aanroept in de boeien te slaan. 15 Maar de Heer zei: Ga, want hij is het instrument dat ik gekozen heb om mijn naam uit te dragen onder alle volken en heersers en onder al de Isralieten. 16 Ik zal hem tonen hoezeer hij moet lijden omwille van mijn naam. 17 Ananias vertrok en ging naar het huis, waar hij Saulus de handen oplegde, terwijl hij zei: Saul, broeder, ik ben gezonden door de Heer, door Jezus, die aan u verschenen is op de weg hierheen, om ervoor te zorgen dat u weer kunt zien en vervuld wordt van de heilige Geest. 18 Meteen was het alsof er schellen van Saulus ogen vielen; hij kon weer zien, stond op en liet zich dopen, 19 en nadat hij gegeten had, kwam hij weer op krachten. 
Hij bleef enkele dagen bij de leerlingen in Damascus 20 en ging onmiddellijk in de synagogen verkondigen dat Jezus de Zoon van God is. 21 Allen die hem hoorden waren stomverbaasd en vroegen: Dat is toch de man die in Jeruzalem de volgelingen van die Jezus naar het leven stond, en hij is toch hierheen gekomen om hen gevangen te nemen en uit te leveren aan de hogepriesters? 22 Saulus optreden werd echter steeds krachtiger, en hij bracht de in Damascus wonende Joden in verwarring door aan te tonen dat Jezus de messias is.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD zorgde ervoor dat het opgeschreven werd:
> 
> *



Kun je het niet in je eigen woorden zeggen ipv kopieren en plakken?

Maar dit is toch geen bewijs dat wat Paulus heeft gezegd het woord van God is...?

Wie zegt dat God ervoor heeft gezorgd dat dat werd opgeschreven?

Ik denk dat de getuigenissen van onder andere de broer van Jezus krachtiger is dan wat Paulus zegt, die Jezus nooit ontmoet heeft.

Hooguit in een droom. Ik geloof dan niet dat je kan uitgaan van de woorden van Paulus, terwijl deze haaks staan op hetgeen Jezus predikte... :Smilie: .

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *.?
> 
> Wie zegt dat God ervoor heeft gezorgd dat dat werd opgeschreven?
> 
> *


Elke schrifttekst is door God genspireerd en kan gebruikt worden om onderricht te geven, om dwalingen en fouten te weerleggen, en om op te voeden tot een deugdzaam leven, 17 zodat een dienaar van God voor zijn taak berekend is en voor elk goed doel volledig is toegerust.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Elke schrifttekst is door God genspireerd en kan gebruikt worden om onderricht te geven, om dwalingen en fouten te weerleggen, en om op te voeden tot een deugdzaam leven, 17 zodat een dienaar van God voor zijn taak berekend is en voor elk goed doel volledig is toegerust.*


En nu antwoord op mijn vragen?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *Maar het woord van Paulus is toch niet gelijk aan het woord van God?*





> As it is necessary to affix right ideas to words, I will, before I proceed further into the subject, offer some other observations on the word revelation. Revelation, when applied to religion, means something communicated immediately from God to man.
> 
> No one will deny or dispute the power of the Almighty to make such a communication, if he pleases. But admitting, for the sake of a case, that something has been revealed to a certain person, and not revealed to any other person, it is revelation to that person only. When he tells it to a second person, a second to a third, a third to a fourth, and so on, it ceases to be a revelation to all those persons. It is revelation to the first person only, and hearsay to every other, and consequently they are not obliged to believe it.
> 
> It is a contradiction in terms and ideas, to call anything a revelation that comes to us at second-hand, either verbally or in writing. Revelation is necessarily limited to the first communication  after this, it is only an account of something which that person says was a revelation made to him; and though he may find himself obliged to believe it, it cannot be incumbent on me to believe it in the same manner; for it was not a revelation made to me, and I have only his word for it that it was made to him.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Elke schrifttekst is door God genspireerd en kan gebruikt worden om onderricht te geven, om dwalingen en fouten te weerleggen, en om op te voeden tot een deugdzaam leven*


Dit betekend dat de Bijbel door GOD zelf is GEINSPIREERD , zodat de mensen van ZIJN liefde mogen deel hebben.

----------


## rinjea

[.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ourzazate Offline 30-10-2007 00:49*



Ourzazate 

GOD de Schepper, J.H.W.H is echt een lief hebbende GOD.

----------


## Ourzazate

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ourzazate 
> 
> GOD de Schepper, J.H.W.H is echt een lief hebbende GOD.*


JHWH heeft als je de Thora leest anders aardig wat mensen vermoord, ook onschuldige baby's.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Wat ik daarnaast erg frappant vond was dat M als hoogste criterium heeft dat, naar zijn zeggen, een Heilig Geschrift geen tegenstellingen kan bevatten. Alsof het leven zelf, dus alles wat van Hogerhand geschapen is, geen tegenstellingen bevat. Dergelijke tegenstellingen komen pas werkelijk tot elkaar in dat wat liefde heet. In geloofstaal gezegd: In Erbarmen en Genade. M maakt van Heilige Geschriften een soort computer -het is f 1 f 0, want van allebei gaat ie op tilt- en daarom wordt M ook zo'n griezelige systeembouwerige letterknecht.*


Het betreft geen tegenstellingen, maar verschillende doctrines.
Geloof in het Hoger Zelf is doctrineloos en komt zuiver en alleen voort uit dat Zelf.
Alles wat het geloof in het oger Zelf ondermijnt is dientengevolge iets anders dan dat geloof en moet gezien worden als energieroof.

Liefde is het woord, en dat is het altijd al geweest.
Niets nieuws onder de zon dus.
Maar wie heeft zichzelf (lees: zijn Zelf) waarlijk lief?
Of: Wie kent zichzelf?

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ourzazate 
> 
> GOD de Schepper, J.H.W.H is echt een lief hebbende GOD.*


En wat is de betekenis van JHVH?

Een niet uit te spreken naam...
Wat is de zin van naamgeving als die naam niet uitgesproken dient te worden?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *En wat is de betekenis van JHVH?
> 
> Een niet uit te spreken naam...
> Wat is de zin van naamgeving als die naam niet uitgesproken dient te worden?*


J.H.W.H = IK BEN DIE ER ZIJN ZAL.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *J.H.W.H = IK BEN DIE ER ZIJN ZAL.*


Waar maak je dat uit op?

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *J.H.W.H = IK BEN DIE ER ZIJN ZAL.*


Klinkt als de Anti Christ.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Klinkt als de Anti Christ.*


Ja, da's ook weer een insteek.
Alleen zou het leuk zijn erbij te vertellen hoe je erbij komt.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Klinkt als de Anti Christ.*


Anti Christ is iemand die tegen GOD is.
En vooral tegen de Christus Jezus.

Maar JAHWEH is GOD.

In Exodus staat:

Maar Mozes zei: Stel dat ik naar de Isralieten ga en tegen hen zeg dat de God van hun voorouders mij gestuurd heeft, en ze vragen: Wat is de naam van die God? Wat moet ik dan zeggen? 14 Toen antwoordde God hem: Ik ben die er zijn zal. Zeg daarom tegen de Isralieten: *IK ZAL ER ZIJN (3:14-15) IK ZAL ER ZIJN [...] De HEER  De naam HEER is een weergave van de godsnaam JHWH, die hier opgevat wordt als een vorm van het werkwoord haja, zijn (Hij zal er zijn)* .heeft mij naar u toe gestuurd. 15 Ook zei hij tegen Mozes: Zeg tegen hen: De HEER heeft mij gestuurd, de God van uw voorouders, de God van Abraham, de God van Isaak en de God van Jakob. En hij heeft gezegd: Zo wil ik voor altijd heten, met die naam wil ik worden aangeroepen door alle komende generaties. 16 Laat de oudsten van Isral bij elkaar komen en zeg tegen hen: De HEER, de God van uw voorouders, is aan mij verschenen, de God van Abraham, Isaak en Jakob, en hij heeft gezegd: Ik heb gezien wat jullie in Egypte wordt aangedaan en ik heb mij jullie lot aangetrokken.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Anti Christ is iemand die tegen GOD is.
> En vooral tegen de Christus Jezus.
> 
> Maar JAHWEH is GOD.
> 
> In Exodus staat:
> 
> Maar Mozes zei: Stel dat ik naar de Isralieten ga en tegen hen zeg dat de God van hun voorouders mij gestuurd heeft, en ze vragen: Wat is de naam van die God? Wat moet ik dan zeggen? 
> ...


http://www.biblija.net/biblija.cgi?B...=0&set=11&l=nl




> NVB
> 14 Toen antwoordde God hem: Ik ben die er zijn zal. Zeg daarom tegen de Isralieten: IK ZAL ER ZIJN heeft mij naar u toe gestuurd. 
> 
> (3:14-15) IK ZAL ER ZIJN [...] De HEER  De naam HEER is een weergave van de godsnaam JHWH, die hier opgevat wordt als een vorm van het werkwoord haja, zijn (Hij zal er zijn).
> 
> SV
> 14 En God zeide tot Mozes: IK ZAL ZIJN, DIE IK ZIJN ZAL! Ook zeide Hij: Alzo zult gij tot de kinderen Israls zeggen: IK ZAL ZIJN heeft mij tot ulieden gezonden!
> 
> SV77
> ...


Er zijn meer vertalingen en interpretaties dan betekenissen.

Het betekent maar n ding:


http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=232740

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *http://www.biblija.net/biblija.cgi?B...=0&set=11&l=nl
> 
> 
> 
> Er zijn meer vertalingen en interpretaties dan betekenissen.
> 
> Het betekent maar n ding:
> 
> *


JAHWEH zoals ik liet zien vanuit het woord van GOD, is de naam van GOD

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *JAHWEH zoals ik liet zien vanuit het woord van GOD, is de naam van GOD*


God bestaat niet.
Sinterklaas ook niet.
Ga Hebreeuws leren en je komt er snel achter!

*Ik ben Luciferiaan.
Lucifer bestaat ook niet.
Maar wij genieten het voordeel van de twijfel.
Want als die wel zou bestaan, dan kunnen we dat nog bewijzen ook aan de hand van alles wat je kunt zien om je heen!

Ik ben die ik ben refereert naar het echte zijn.
Ik is de eerste persoon enkelvoud en zo dien je je "god" ook te zien. Jij bent verantwoordelijk voor wat er in jouw leven loopt. Jij hebt de macht om dingen te veranderen, niemand anders!
Jij kunt geen god de "schuld" geven van je ellende. Jij kunt alleen inzien dat jij gekozen hebt voor iets wat niet strookt met jouw wetten over hoe je gelukkig wordt.
Zegen die gemaakte keuze (want het was die keuze die je tot dt gevoel heeft geleid en dat gevoel was nodig voor dit inzicht) en kies opnieuw!

Zie dit: als God bestaat, dan bestaat Hij hierin: alles is God! Er is immers geen god naast deze God...


*Is een geintje, hoor!
Er bestaan wel satanisten, maar dat zijn kinderverkrachters en slavendrijvers.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> 
> Jij kunt geen god de "schuld" geven van je ellende. Jij kunt alleen inzien dat jij gekozen hebt voor iets wat niet strookt met jouw wetten over hoe je gelukkig wordt.
> Zegen die gemaakte keuze (want het was die keuze die je tot dt gevoel heeft geleid en dat gevoel was nodig voor dit inzicht) en kies opnieuw!
> 
> *


Klopt, GOD kun je niet de schuld geven van alle ellende.
de ellende komt voort uit de mens.
de mens is geboren in zonde.
Daarom komt er uit de mens niet veel goeds.
Daarom heeft GOD ingegrepen, omdat de mens er telkens weer een zooi van maakt.

Zoals je dat o.a kunt lezen:


De Mensenzoon moet hoog verheven worden, zoals Mozes in de woestijn de slang omhooggeheven heeft, 15 opdat iedereen die gelooft, in hem eeuwig leven heeft. 16 Want God had de wereld zo lief dat hij zijn enige Zoon heeft gegeven, opdat iedereen die in hem gelooft* niet*  verloren gaat, maar eeuwig leven *heeft* . 17 God heeft zijn Zoon niet naar de wereld gestuurd om een oordeel over haar te vellen, maar om de wereld door hem te redden. 18 Over wie in hem gelooft wordt geen oordeel uitgesproken, maar wie niet in hem gelooft is al veroordeeld, omdat hij niet wilde geloven in de naam van Gods enige Zoon.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Klopt, GOD kun je niet de schuld geven van alle ellende.
> de ellende komt voort uit de mens.
> de mens is geboren in zonde.
> Daarom komt er uit de mens niet veel goeds.
> Daarom heeft GOD ingegrepen, omdat de mens er telkens weer een zooi van maakt.
> 
> Zoals je dat o.a kunt lezen:
> 
> ...


Mag ik je complimenteren met het feit dat je niet ingaat op mijn vergelijking van God en Sinterklaas?
Vond je dat te kinderachtig zeker?

Je leeft al eeuwig, hoef je niets voor te doen.
Cadeautje van God zeg maar.
Of zag je het punt niet dat ik hiermee wenste te maken?




> *
> "...opdat iedereen die gelooft, in hem eeuwig leven heeft..."
> 
> 15 opdat een ieder, die gelooft, in Hem eeuwig leven hebbe. 
> 
> 15 zodat iedereen die gelooft, in Hem eeuwig leven bezit. 
> 
> 15 dan zal iedereen die gelooft, eeuwig leven hebben in hem.
> 
> Bron.*


Zie je het leesteken?

En voor de rest:




> *18 Over wie in hem gelooft wordt geen oordeel uitgesproken, maar wie niet in hem gelooft is al veroordeeld, omdat hij niet wilde geloven in de naam van Gods enige Zoon.*


Vgl: "Zij hebben hun loon reeds."



> *
> Mattes 6:5-8
> 
> Het bidden
> 
> 5 En wanneer gij bidt, zult gij niet zijn als de huichelaars, want zij staan gaarne in de synagogen en op de hoeken der pleinen te bidden, om zich aan de mensen te vertonen. Voorwaar, Ik zeg u, zij hebben hun loon reeds. 
> 6 Maar gij, wanneer gij bidt, ga in uw binnenkamer, sluit uw deur en bid tot uw Vader in het verborgene; en uw Vader, die in het verborgene ziet, zal het u vergelden. 
> 7 En gebruikt bij uw bidden geen omhaal van woorden, zoals de heidenen; want zij menen door hun veelheid van woorden verhoord te zullen worden. 
> 8 Wordt hun dan niet gelijk, want [God] uw Vader weet, wat gij van node hebt, eer gij Hem bidt.*


Hier nog wat over JHVH (Shem ha-Mephoresh):

http://www.hermeticgoldendawn.org/Do...ys/shemha.html

"I am. The shortest sentence I know..."

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> 
> Je leeft al eeuwig, hoef je niets voor te doen.
> Cadeautje van God zeg maar.
> Of zag je het punt niet dat ik hiermee wenste te maken?
> 
> 
> *


Voor mij als zondig mens geloof ik in de LIEFDE van GOD.

Als je GOD zijn ZOON aanneemd heb je leven voor altijd.

http://portal.cgk-gn.nl/modules/cgke....php?idcgke2=4

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Voor mij als zondig mens geloof ik in de LIEFDE van GOD.
> 
> Als je GOD zijn ZOON aanneemd heb je leven voor altijd.*


Als je wenst in je doctrines vast te blijven zitten en mij niet te antwoorden, dan ga je goddelijke gang.
Ik ben er niet om jou om te turnen!
 :tover:  
Waar ben je nou zo bang voor?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Voor mij als zondig mens geloof ik in de LIEFDE van GOD.
> 
> Als je GOD zijn ZOON aanneemd heb je leven voor altijd.
> 
> http://portal.cgk-gn.nl/modules/cgke....php?idcgke2=4*


En bang hoef je totaal niet te zijn. Want de Levende HEER leeft!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *En bang hoef je totaal niet te zijn. Want de Levende HEER leeft!*


Ga je jezelf weer eens quoten ????  :oog:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ga je jezelf weer eens quoten ???? *


lees de vraag van III


III 
"One"

Geslacht: Onzijdig 
Registratie: Jan 2006
Locatie: Rad El Ahr
Berichten: 3461
Strafpunten: 0


Status: 




(#) 
quote: 
Geplaatst door rinjea 
Voor mij als zondig mens geloof ik in de LIEFDE van GOD.

Als je GOD zijn ZOON aanneemd heb je leven voor altijd. 


Als je wenst in je doctrines vast te blijven zitten en mij niet te antwoorden, dan ga je goddelijke gang.
Ik ben er niet om jou om te turnen!

Waar ben je nou zo bang voor?

Mijn antwoord is dat ik juist niet bang ben, maar na dit leven Eeuwig leven heb door GOD zelf.
Jezus stierf voor de zonde, zodat als je dat geloofd voor Eeuwig leeft.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *lees de vraag van III*






> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Mijn antwoord is dat ik juist niet bang ben, maar na dit leven Eeuwig leven heb door GOD zelf.
> Jezus stierf voor de zonde, zodat als je dat geloofd voor Eeuwig leeft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geplaatst door III 
> ...


Niet n keer krijg je het voor elkaar om inhoudelijk op mij te reageren.
Alleen de dogmatiek lijk je te begrijpen.
daarom vraag ik je: waar ben je bang voor?
God is goed en wil jou niet beperkt zien.
Het is okee om met mensen te praten.
je hoeft niet bang te zijn je geloof te verliezen, dat wordt alleen maar vaster en vaster. Daarvan kun je overtuigd zijn!!!

"Ik ben je goed gezind: Ik ben je Vrind!
Niet omdat Ik van je houd, maar omdat Ik jou Bn!" :

My words exactly.

Trouwens: ik ben ook Christelijk Gereformeerd opgevoed.
Leuk weer eens iemand vanuit die geloofsgroep tegen te komen!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_


Niet n keer krijg je het voor elkaar om inhoudelijk op mij te reageren.
Alleen de dogmatiek lijk je te begrijpen.
daarom vraag ik je: waar ben je bang voor?
God is goed en wil jou niet beperkt zien.
Het is okee om met mensen te praten.
je hoeft niet bang te zijn je geloof te verliezen, dat wordt alleen maar vaster en vaster. Daarvan kun je overtuigd zijn!!!

"Ik ben je goed gezind: Ik ben je Vrind!
Niet omdat Ik van je houd, maar omdat Ik jou Bn!" :

My words exactly.

Trouwens: ik ben ook Christelijk Gereformeerd opgevoed.
Leuk weer eens iemand vanuit die geloofsgroep tegen te komen! [/B][/QUOTE] 

ik snap niet wat je bedoeld.
Wat ik bedoel is dat elk mens niet Bang hoeft te zijn.
GOD geeft immers elk mens zijn liefde, door zijn zoon.
Zodat men niet afgerekend wordt,op zijn zonden.
Maar na dit leven Eeuwig door mag leven.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Niet n keer krijg je het voor elkaar om inhoudelijk op mij te reageren.
> Alleen de dogmatiek lijk je te begrijpen.
> daarom vraag ik je: waar ben je bang voor?
> God is goed en wil jou niet beperkt zien.
> Het is okee om met mensen te praten.
> je hoeft niet bang te zijn je geloof te verliezen, dat wordt alleen maar vaster en vaster. Daarvan kun je overtuigd zijn!!!
> 
> "Ik ben je goed gezind: Ik ben je Vrind!
> ...


ik snap niet wat je bedoeld.
Wat ik bedoel is dat elk mens niet Bang hoeft te zijn.
GOD geeft immers elk mens zijn liefde, door zijn zoon.
Zodat men niet afgerekend wordt,op zijn zonden.
Maar na dit leven Eeuwig door mag leven. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Denk je dat het een optie is om dood te blijven?

Even voor de duidelijkheid:
144.000 = 144*1000 = 12*12*1000.
12 is het getal van de volheid.
Dus: een volheid vermenigvuldigd met een volheid vermenigvuldigd met een volheid.
Hoe kan iemand daarvan zijn uitgesloten?
Zielen zijn er niet om geworven te worden, maar om zich te vermenigvuldigen.
Vertrouw er maar op dat ze prima zelf weten hoe ze dat moeten doen.

www.zeitgeistmovie.com

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> 
> Denk je dat het een optie is om dood te blijven?
> 
> Even voor de duidelijkheid:
> 144.000 = 144*1000 = 12*12*1000.
> 12 is het getal van de volheid.
> Dus: een volheid vermenigvuldigd met een volheid vermenigvuldigd met een volheid.
> ...


Sorry, wat een warrig verhaal.
In dit leven heb je de kans om ergens voor te kiezen.( b.v na dit leven)
Of zoals jij doet alles te proberen zo te berekenen, dat het na dit leven wel goed zit! Daar heb je GOD niet bij nodig. 
Nog even en je hebt jezelf laten geboren, en is de mens, en Schepping door zichzelf ontstaan.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Sorry, wat een warrig verhaal.
> In dit leven heb je de kans om ergens voor te kiezen.( b.v na dit leven)
> Of zoals jij doet alles te proberen zo te berekenen, dat het na dit leven wel goed zit! Daar heb je GOD niet bij nodig. 
> Nog even en je hebt jezelf laten geboren, en is de mens, en Schepping door zichzelf ontstaan.*


Natuurlijk doe je dat af als een warrig verhaal.
Christenen hebben immers een patent op het eeuwige leven.
De mateloze arrogantie om de 144.000 aan te wijzen. Daar hebben jullie God nog nit bij nodig gehad!
Praten is n ding, doen het andere.

Waar ben je bang voor?
Klik die link eens aan!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Natuurlijk doe je dat af als een warrig verhaal.
> Christenen hebben immers een patent op het eeuwige leven.
> De mateloze arrogantie om de 144.000 aan te wijzen. Daar hebben jullie God nog nit bij nodig gehad!
> Praten is n ding, doen het andere.
> *


wat bedoel je met : dat ik met een mateloze arrogantie 144000 aanwijs??
En Wat bedoel je met: doen het andere??


Warrig voor mij helaas.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *wat bedoel je met : dat ik met een mateloze arrogantie 144000 aanwijs??
> En Wat bedoel je met: doen het andere??
> 
> 
> Warrig voor mij helaas.*


Antwoord je altijd zo als je wordt geconfronteerd met een andere werkelijkheid?

Speciaal voor jou dan nogmaals:

De mateloze arrogantie van de zogenaamde christenmens om een ander voor te houden dat die niet is uitverkoren.
Pas als ze Jezus als hun Heer aannemen (whatever that means), dan zijn ze er klaar voor.
Er is geen ruimte voor niet-christenen om deel te hebben aan het Koninkrijk Gods.
Mar waarom moet je die mensen er dan wel mee lastigvallen?
Voeg daad bij woord en zet je geheel en al in om zieltjes te winnen.
Als die zielen verloren zouden gaan op de Laatste Oordeelsdag, dan zijn jullie dus schuld daaraan.
Jullie wisten het ten slotte...

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Antwoord je altijd zo als je wordt geconfronteerd met een andere werkelijkheid?
> 
> Speciaal voor jou dan nogmaals:
> 
> De mateloze arrogantie van de zogenaamde christenmens om een ander voor te houden dat die niet is uitverkoren.
> *


Arrogant, klopt niet.
Het geloof is voor mij iets wat werkelijkheid is.
Ik geloof dat je door Jezus Christus alleen , het Eeuwig leven Hebt.
niet dat ik dat bedenk, nee GOD de Schepper heeft dat bedacht.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Arrogant, klopt niet.
> Het geloof is voor mij iets wat werkelijkheid is.
> Ik geloof dat je door Jezus Christus alleen , het Eeuwig leven Hebt.
> niet dat ik dat bedenk, nee GOD de Schepper heeft dat bedacht.*


Natuurlijk bedenk je zoiets niet zelf.
Daarvoor is je Zelf t goddelijk.
Maar dat God de Schepper dat heeft bedacht?
Weet je, het getuigt niet echt van een waarheid als je denkt dat God ALLES geschapen heeft, behalve de misleiding...
Want daarvoor heb je dan een tweede schepper nodig, desnoods een gevallen engel.
Maar dat maakt God niet de Alleenheerser...

Die hele doctrine rond de "zoon" van God is bedacht door Romeinen die daarin de ultieme ketting zagen om de mensheid mee te knechten en hun agenda te verwezelijken.

Niet dat te geloven is arrogant, maar te denken dat dit de waarheid is en wel de nige waarheid!
Wie zijn jullie om daarmee te oordelen over eerlijke mensen die zich inzetten voor een betere wereld?
"Ja, zij komen niet in de hemel, want dat moet door de Zoon Gods..."

Maar ik ga met jou niet in discussie over deze materie voordat je de hele film op http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com gezien hebt.
Of ben je bang je geloof te verliezen?
Of ben je bang dat jouw god niet bij machte is mij zondaar tot geloof te brengen?

Weet je wat maakt dat mensen God niet vinden?
Het feit dat ze hun duistere kant verloochenen!
Want hoe kun je God leren kennen, als je delen van jezelf niet kent en dus jezelf niet kent? 

En het zou ook goed zijn om eens op alles wat ik schrijf in te gaan en niet alleen dat stukje "beantwoorden" wat jij denkt te begrijpen.
Als je vragen hebt, dan hoor ik dat wel!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> Maar dat maakt God niet de Alleenheerser...*


Voor mij is er GOD de Schepper.
En GOD weet hoe alles eindigd.
Hij weet wat jou beslissingen zijn over twee jaar.
GOD is/was /en zal zijn.
Als mens zul je dat nooit begrijpen.
Maar ja, de mens denkt helaas dat ze alles begrijpen,en gaan na dit leven dood.

En dan??

[/B][/QUOTE]

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Ik geloof dat je door Jezus Christus alleen , het Eeuwig leven Hebt.
> *



Deja vu !!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Deja vu !!*


Leg eens uit?

----------


## Charlus

Je repertoire is beperkt.

----------


## Rourchid

(Chapter VI - Causality)

III Impossibilities (1)

In the Hebrew Scripture, despite its teaching that all things are possible to God, which is so clearly expressed in Jobs address to God, I know that Thou canst do all things (Job 42: 2), there is also the teaching that certain things God will not do, which, again, is clearly expressed in such verses as that God will not do unrighteousness (Zeph. 3:5) and that far be it from God, that He should do wickedness; and from the Almighty, that He should commit iniquity (Job 34: 10). This sentiment is re-echoed by Philo in a passage where his statement that all things are possible to God is preceded by the qualification that God guides all things as He pleases in accordance with law and justice, the implication thus being that, though all things are possible to God, He will do nothing that is contrary to what in His unfathomable wisdom is law and justice. Later in Christianity, Origen, referring to the New Testament statement that with God all things are possible (Matt. 19:26; Mark 10:27), says: We maintain that God cannot do what is disgraceful ( αισχρον), since then He would be capable of ceasing to be God; for if He do anything that is disgraceful, He is not God. In another place, commenting on the same New Testament verse, he says that as far as His power is concerned, all things are possible; but as far as His justice is concerned, seeing that He is not only powerful but also just, not all things are possible, but only those which are just. In still another place, referring again to the same New Testament verse, he says that in our judgment God can do everything which it is possible for Him to do without ceasing to be God and good and wise. Pseudo-Dionysius, in answer to Elymas the sorcerer (cf. Acts 13:8), who found a *contradiction* between the Christian belief that *God is omniponent* and Pauls statement that *God cannot deny himself* (2 Tim. 2:13), says that a denial by God of himself would mean a denial that He is God, but God, though omnipotent, cannot do anything that would amount to a denial of His being God.

In Islam, the question whether anything was impossible to God arose in the ninth century in the form of a debate among the Mutazilites on the question whether God had power over injustice and lying. While it is generally admitted by the Mutazilites that God does not act unjustly and deceitfully, there is a difference of opinion among them as to why God does not act unjustly and deceitfully. According to Nazzm, who is described in one source as differing on this from his fellow Mutazilites, but who is said in another source to have had some followers, God does not act unjustly and deceitfully because He has no power over such acts. According to Ab al-Hudhayl and to most of the Mutazilites, God has the power to act unjustly and deceitfully but He does not exercise that power, and this on account of His wisdom and mercy or on account of its being disgraceful (_kabihah_)  or on account of its being a diminution (_naks_) in God. In a debate which Nazzm is reported to have had with his fellow Mutazilites, he contended that there was no real difference between his own view that God has no power to act unjustly and deceitfully and their view that God has the power but does not exercise it. 
According to Baghddi, Nazzms view that the Author of justice has no power over injustice and lying was taken from the Dualists,  that is, those who ascribe the good and the evil in the world to two distinct divine beings. Another kind of impossibility is attributed to both Nazzm and Abu al-Hudhayl as well as to all the other Mutazilites who believed that man was endowed by God with the power of free will. According to all of them, it is reported, God cannot be described as having power over anything over which He has endowed man with power. It is within this type of impossibilities that one is to include the view of those Muslim Libertarians who deny that God has foreknowledge of human actions. 

Besides these impossibilities which are due to the unwillingness of God to act contrary to what may be regarded as laws of ethical conduct, there are examples, reported in the name of Mutazilites, of impossibilities which are due to an unwillingness on the part of God to act contrary to certain laws of nature which He himself has established in the world. Thus Nazzm, to whom the observed order of nature is due to a principle of causality operating under the supervision of God, is reported by Ibn al-Rwandi to have said that it is impossible for God to create heat that would impart coldness and to create cold that would impart heat.Abu al-Hudhayl, to whom the observed order of nature is directly created by God, reported by Ashari to have said that it is impossible for God to make the dead have knowledge or power of sight. Muammar, to whom the observed order of nature is due to a principle of causality operating without any supervision by God, is reported by Hayyt to have said that it is impossible that God should destroy His creatures so that He should remain alone, just as He had been alone [before the creation of the world]. It is within this type of impossibilities that one is to include the view of those Muslim Libertarians who deny that God has foreknowledge of any future events. 

Moreover, in the case of some impossibilities, the orthodox were in agreement with the Mutazilites. Thus Hayyt reports that the orthodox were in agreement with Nazzm that it is impossible that God should create heat that would impart coldness and that He should create cold that would impart heat. He similarly reports that many of the orthodox were in agreement with Muammar that it is impossible that God should destroy all His creatures, basing their belief in such an impossibility on those Koranic verses wherein it is explicitly written that those who believe will remain forever in Paradise (43:69-73) and that those who are wicked will remain forever in the torment of Hell (43:74). 

The question whether it was really impossible for God to do certain things or whether God simply did not do certain things for some good reason, which, as we have seen, was debated by the Mutazilites in the ninth century, was revived a century later by the Ibwn al-Safa. Many learned persons, they report, maintain that God is powerless with regard to many things; and if they are asked about the meaning of the Koranic verse that God has power over everything (2:19), they answer that this applies only to special things and it is not to be taken as laying down a universal principle. Of the special things with regard to which those many learned persons maintained that God is powerless the Ibwan al- Safa mention the following: God is powerless to expel the devil from His kingdom; He is powerless to make a camel pass through (_yadhu1u_) the eye of a needle; lie is powerless to make a man to be standing and sitting at one and the same time. We are not told what their reasons were for these impossibilities, but we can guess what they were. 
For the first impossibility the reason must have been based upon the Koranic statements that God has said to the devil Get out of it [that is, of Paradise] (15:34; 38:78; cf. 7:12) that Paradise is as wide as the heavens and the earth (3: 127; 57: 21), that the kingdom of the heavens and the earth belongs to God (2:101), and that God is the one king of the kingdom (3:25 and 3:1). Out of the combination of these statements, we imagine, those many learned persons inferred that, even though God expelled the devil from Paradise, lie did not, and He could not, expel him from His kingdom, seeing that there is no place in the heavens above or on the earth below which was not included in His kingdom. 

For the second impossibility the reason is quite evidently based upon the Koranic verse wherein, speaking of the doom of those who reject the apostles of God, it says that heavens gates shall not be opened to them, nor shall they enter Paradise, until the camel passes through (_yalija_) the eye of the needle (7:38; cf. Matt. 19:24). 
Of the third impossibility the reason is quite evidently based upon pseudo-Plutarchs statement that God could not make him who is sitting to be [at the same time] upright. 
This reflects a rule which, as phrased by Aristotle, reads: To say that at the same time one is both standing and sitting 
is to say not only what is false but also what is impossible,  that is to say, it is in violation of the Law of Contradiction, for, according to Aristotle, the Law of Contradiction applies not only to contradictories ( αισχρον , _nakαid_), such as the proposition A is standing and not standing at the same time, but also to contraries ( εναντια , _diddani_), such as the proposition A is standing and sitting at the same time.

In opposition to these many learned persons, the Ihwn a1-Saf maintain that each of these impossibilities is due to its matter: the matter, in the case of the expulsion of the devil, is the Kingdom; in the case of the camel, it is the eye of the needle; and in the case of standing up and sitting down it is the man. With God, they insist, all these things are possible. They admit only one impossibility, namely, for God to create His equal. But this does not imply any lack of power on the part of God, for being equal with God, they argue in effect, spells nonexistence (_adam_), whence for God not to be able to create His equal means not to be able to create nonexistence, but such an inability does not mean a shortcoming in Gods power to act, for nonexistence is not one of the objects included in the universe of discourse of an agents power to act and to produce - in arguing which, it may be remarked, the Ihwn al-Saf quite evidently allude to what was known to them as a generally accepted principle, namely, that an agent does not act to produce nonexistence, for nonexistence does not require an agent. 
Thus, according to the Ihwn al-Saf, except for the creation of another God equal with himself, nothing is impossible for God, though, of course, working through matter, God does not do certain things in this material world, and this, they would probably say with Origen and Abu al-Hudhayl, is on account of His wisdom.

p. 578-584 _The Philosophy of the Kalam_, Harry Austryn Wolfson, .pdf bestand.

----------


## Rourchid

(Chapter VI - Causality)

III Impossibilities (2)

A systematic presentation of impossibilities, partly under the influence of the Ihwn al-Saf, is to be found in Ibn Hazm, who opens his discussion with the statement that the inpossible (_al-muhl_) falls into four parts, and there is no fifth part. 
The first part is described by him as impossible in a relative sense, such as a bard grown on a boy of three or a logically ordered discourse delivered, and a metrically perfect poem composed by an unlettered person. The second part is described by him as impossible with reference to existence, such as something inanimate changed into inanimate or an animate being changed into something inanimate or one kind of animate being changed into another kind or a stone endowed with the power of speech and bodies endowed with the power of creating other bodies. These two types of the impossible, however, are declared by him to be only impossible for us; they are not impossible for God; they are therefore subject to the miraculous working of God. 
Historically the first two kinds of impossibilities, which to Ibn Hazm are possible for God and are subject to His miraculous working in this world, correspond to the common traditional conception of miracles, such as the making of things happen in a way in which they do not ordinarily happen or the changing of things into things into which they are not ordinarily changed or endowing things with powers which they do not ordinarily possess. Some of the concrete examples used by Ibn Hazm here are those which pagan philosophers, who did not believe in miracles, described as being unqualifiedly impossible. Thus, according to Ibn Hazm, by a miracle something inanimate can be changed into an animate being, whereas, according to Galen, God could not make a man out of a stone; again, according to Ibn Hazm, by a miracle one kind of animate being can be changed into another kind, whereas, according to Palaephatus, it was impossible for the goddess Artemis to change Actaeon into a deer - the story was an invention of the poets in order to inspire veneration for the gods; and also, according to Ibn Hazm, by a miracle bodies may create other bodies, whereas according to Aristotle, man is born from man, but not bed from bed. 

The third part of the impossible is described by Ibn Hazm as impossible with reference to that which we clearly and distinctly understand by the constitution of our intellect, that is to say, that which is contrary to what is rationally or logically self-evident, as, for instance, that a man should be sitting and standing at the same time or that God should make a man to be sitting and not sitting at the same time. By his use of these two examples of impossibilities of the same kind, he thus, like the Ihwn al-Saf, follows Aristotle in making the Law of Contradiction to apply both to contradictories and to contraries. Then, like the first two types of the impossible, this third type, too, is said by Ibn Hazm to be impossible only for us, but possible for God. Unlike the first two types, however, this type is not subject to the miraculous working of God in this world; only in another world will God exercise His power over it. in other words, like Origen and Abu al-Hudhayl, Ibn Hazm would say that while God has the power to do these things, He does not do them, at least in this world of ours, on account of His unfathomable wisdom. 

The fourth part of the impossible is described by Ibn Hazm as absolutely impossible, such as anything that would require that the essence of God should undergo a change, and this is impossible even for God himself, for it is impossible by its own essence and, should it be conceived as possible, one part of it would contradict another, that is to say, it would be contrary to the unity of God. This quite obviously reflects what we have quoted above from the Church Fathers with regard to ascribing to God any action that would cause Him to cease to be what He is. 
According to this view, then, there are only two kinds of impossibilities which are not subject to miraculous work on the part of God, namely, those which are contrary to the Law of Contradiction and those which would imply a change in the essence of God. Of these only the second one is an absolute impossibility; the first one is to be considered as within Gods power and it is called impossible only in the sense that God would not perform such things in this world of ours - and this quite evidently, as Origen and Abu al-Hudhayl say, because of the wisdom of God. 

The next discussion of impossibilities is to be found in Ghazli. After ascribing to philosophers the belief that among those things which they describe as possible there is room for miracles, which are explained by them rationally, and after also admitting his own belief in impossibilities, he says that the philosophers may raise the following question: We agree with you that everything possible is in the power of God, and you agree with us that anything impossible does not fall under the category of power. Now of things, there are some whose impossibility is known, there are others whose possibility is known, and there are still others about which reason hesitates and does not decide whether they are impossible or possible. W/hat, then according to you, is the limit of the impossible? In other words, what do all those who believe in Gods power to work miracles consider as impossibilities and as not subject to miraculous action on the part of God? 

In his answer, Ghazli says that impossibilities are things he is seeking (or pursuing).Now, according to Aristotle, will originates in knowledge and pursuit originates in _will,_ which means that pursuit is a particular of knowledge the general. Reflecting such a view, Ghazli argues that this proposition consists of the simultaneous affirmation of the particular of knowledge, namely seeking (or pursuing), and the negation of the general knowledge, namely, not knowing, and thus it is the simultaneous affirmation and negation of knowing. 
The fourth case, which was meant to illustrate the third formulation, may be reduced to the proposition: A is simultaneously an inanimate object and is knowing. Starting out with the general premise that to be inanimate implies to have no knowledge, Ghazli argues that while the proposition affirms of A two things, namely, inanimate and knowing, it negates of it one of these things, namely knowing, seeing that its negation is implied in the term inanimate, and thus it is the simultaneous negation and affirmation of knowing 

Another kind of impossibility mentioned by Ghazli is that of the transformation (_kalb_) of genera [into one another]. As an example of this kind of impossibility he mentions the transformation of blackness into power. Then, with regard to this kind of impossibility, Ghazli remarks that some Mutakallimun say that it is in the power of God. The reference is to the following passage in Asharis _Makalat_: Some say, . . . God has power to transform bodies into accidents and accidents into bodies. 

And some say, The description of God as having power over this is impossible, for the transformation [over which God has power] is only that which is the destruction in a thing of one set of accidents and the creation in it of another set of accidents. The names of two Mutakallimun who believed in the possibility of such a transformation may be gathered from Shahrastni, who reports that Dirar and Hafs al-Fard said that it is possible for God to transform accidents into substances. 
And so the only impossibilities admitted by Ghazli are those which involve a violation of the Law of Contradiction. Otherwise, all things are possible with God and are subject to the miraculous workings of God. 
Taking Ibn Hazm and Ghazli as reproducing the common view of the Kalam on impossibility, we may arrive at the conclusion that three types of impossibilities were admitted by the Kalam: (1) things in violation of the Law of Contradiction; (2) things contrary to what is considered as the nature of God; (3) by some also the transformation of genera into one another. 

p. 584-589 _The Philosophy of the Kalam_, Harry Austryn Wolfson, .pdf bestand.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *(Chapter VI - Causality)
> 
> III Impossibilities (2)
> 
> A systematic presentation of impossibilities, partly under the influence of the Ihwn al-Saf, is to be found in Ibn Hazm, who opens his discussion with the statement that the inpossible (al-muhl) falls into four parts, and there is no fifth part. 
> The first part is described by him as impossible in a relative sense, such as a bard grown on a boy of three or a logically ordered discourse delivered, and a metrically perfect poem composed by an unlettered person. The second part is described by him as impossible with reference to existence, such as something inanimate changed into inanimate or an animate being changed into something inanimate or one kind of animate being changed into another kind or a stone endowed with the power of speech and bodies endowed with the power of creating other bodies. These two types of the impossible, however, are declared by him to be only impossible for us; they are not impossible for God; they are therefore subject to the miraculous working of God. 
> Historically the first two kinds of impossibilities, which to Ibn Hazm are possible for God and are subject to His miraculous working in this world, correspond to the common traditional conception of miracles, such as the making of things happen in a way in which they do not ordinarily happen or the changing of things into things into which they are not ordinarily changed or endowing things with powers which they do not ordinarily possess. Some of the concrete examples used by Ibn Hazm here are those which pagan philosophers, who did not believe in miracles, described as being unqualifiedly impossible. Thus, according to Ibn Hazm, by a miracle something inanimate can be changed into an animate being, whereas, according to Galen, God could not make a man out of a stone; again, according to Ibn Hazm, by a miracle one kind of animate being can be changed into another kind, whereas, according to Palaephatus, it was impossible for the goddess Artemis to change Actaeon into a deer - the story was an invention of the poets in order to inspire veneration for the gods; and also, according to Ibn Hazm, by a miracle bodies may create other bodies, whereas according to Aristotle, man is born from man, but not bed from bed. 
> 
> ...


En nu in het Nederlands............

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *C hristen en M oslim. [img]]*


Als je dit geplaatst hebt , is er een uitleg nodig volgens mij

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Als je dit geplaatst hebt , is er een uitleg nodig volgens mij*


bij jou moet alles 3x voorgekauwd worden voordat er ook maar iets tot je doordringt.. daar kun je waarschijnlijk niks aan doen en is het niveau op dit forum te hoog gegrepen maar je kunt niet verwachten dat mensen de tijd hebben om alles steeds maar voor te blijven kauwen..

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *En nu in het Nederlands............*


Geen denken aan, een eventueel geplaatste vertaling zou je ook niet kunnen begrijpen.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Voor mij is er GOD de Schepper.
> En GOD weet hoe alles eindigd.
> Hij weet wat jou beslissingen zijn over twee jaar.
> GOD is/was /en zal zijn.
> Als mens zul je dat nooit begrijpen.
> Maar ja, de mens denkt helaas dat ze alles begrijpen,en gaan na dit leven dood.
> 
> En dan??
> ...


Je denkt dat je mij begrijpt?
Ik zie echter weinig begrip bij jou.
Je ontwijkt alleen maar en verzandt in je doctrinetjes.

Wie claimt een persoonlijke band met God te hebben, redeneert verkeerd als hij zijn gedachtes boven die van een ander plaatst.
Gedachtes zijn universeel namelijk.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> 
> Wie claimt een persoonlijke band met God te hebben, redeneert verkeerd als hij zijn gedachtes boven die van een ander plaatst.
> Gedachtes zijn universeel namelijk.*


Ik redeneer niet verkeerd.
Heb een persoonlijke band.
Je kunt de hele dag door met GOD spreken.
Hij is er constand bij, door zijn Geest.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Geen denken aan, een eventueel geplaatste vertaling zou je niet kunnen begrijpen.*


Nederlands begrijpt hoop ik iedereen!

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ik redeneer niet verkeerd.
> Heb een persoonlijke band.
> Je kunt de hele dag door met GOD spreken.
> Hij is er constand bij, door zijn Geest. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je bent een mens.
Je staat in contact met jezelf.
En in dt contact word jij aangeraakt door het eeuwige.
Zelf ben je namelijk ook eeuwig en daardoor onvankelijk voor de waarheid.

Maak daarom 1. en 2. niet los van elkaar!

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Nederlands begrijpt hoop ik iedereen!*


Het woord, maar nog niet de betekenis ervan...

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_





> [
> Je bent een mens.
> Je staat in contact met jezelf.
> En in dt contact word jij aangeraakt door het eeuwige.
> Zelf ben je namelijk ook eeuwig en daardoor onvankelijk voor de waarheid.
> 
> Maak daarom 1. en 2. niet los van elkaar! [/B]


Ben een mens klopt.
deze mens heeft een relatie met zijn schepper.
De Geest van GOD leeft in mensen, die dat willen geloven.
Door Jezus Christus is de muur tussen GOD en mensen teniet gedaan.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ben een mens klopt.
> deze mens heeft een relatie met zijn schepper.
> De Geest van GOD leeft in mensen, die dat willen geloven.
> Door Jezus Christus is de muur tussen GOD en mensen teniet gedaan.*


Jezus is een goed mens geweest, ontwikkeld (spiritueel gezien) en alles.
Maar hij is niet meer (en zeker ook niet minder!) dan een broeder.
Dat is als hij heeft bestaan...
Niet erg voor de hand liggend, daar er door de Romeinse overheersers (die alles heel nauwkeurig bijhielden) niets over is gedocumenteerd.
in ieder geval niet over zijn kruisdood.

Maar uiteindelijk heb jij met je Schepper geen band te hebben VIA een extern figuur als Jezus.
De band met de Bron hb je en bn je.
Alles wat je nodig hebt, hb je al.
Alles wat je nodig bent te zijn, bn je al.
Maar durf je dat te geloven?
Of ben je bang voor de Zelfverheerlijking?

Er was noooit een muur tussen deze wereld en de Wereld van onze origine!
Het Verbond tussen God en Abraham is ook voor het tijdstip van de bezegeling ervan een feit geweest.
Awram werd Awraham, Sarai werd Sarah.
803 werd 808 (+5), 510 werd 505 (-5).
1313 bleef dus 1313.

http://www10.brinkster.com/stakingsleider/ABRHM.htm

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Jezus is een goed mens geweest, ontwikkeld (spiritueel gezien) en alles.
> Maar hij is niet meer (en zeker ook niet minder!) dan een broeder.
> Dat is als hij heeft bestaan...
> Niet erg voor de hand liggend, daar er door de Romeinse overheersers (die alles heel nauwkeurig bijhielden) niets over is gedocumenteerd.
> in ieder geval niet over zijn kruisdood.
> 
> Maar uiteindelijk heb jij met je Schepper geen band te hebben VIA een extern figuur als Jezus.
> De band met de Bron hb je en bn je.
> ...


Jij hebt jou manier van geloven.
Ik heb het mijne.
En dat geloofzal ik nooit verliezen, omdat GOD zelf in mensen werkt.
Door het geloof in Jezus Christus heb je leven voor Eeuwig.
Dat verzin ik niet, nee GOD liet het opschrijven.
Zoals het volgende:

De Mensenzoon moet hoog verheven worden, zoals Mozes in de woestijn de slang omhooggeheven heeft, 15 opdat iedereen die gelooft, in hem eeuwig leven heeft. 16 Want God had de wereld zo lief dat hij zijn enige Zoon heeft gegeven, opdat iedereen die in hem gelooft niet verloren gaat, maar eeuwig leven heeft. 17 God heeft zijn Zoon niet naar de wereld gestuurd om een oordeel over haar te vellen, maar om de wereld door hem te redden. 18 Over wie in hem gelooft wordt geen oordeel uitgesproken, maar wie niet in hem gelooft is al veroordeeld, omdat hij niet wilde geloven in de naam van Gods enige Zoon.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Jij hebt jou manier van geloven.
> Ik heb het mijne.
> En dat geloofzal ik nooit verliezen, omdat GOD zelf in mensen werkt.
> Door het geloof in Jezus Christus heb je leven voor Eeuwig.
> Dat verzin ik niet, nee GOD liet het opschrijven.
> Zoals het volgende:
> 
> De Mensenzoon moet hoog verheven worden, zoals Mozes in de woestijn de slang omhooggeheven heeft, 15 opdat iedereen die gelooft, in hem eeuwig leven heeft. 16 Want God had de wereld zo lief dat hij zijn enige Zoon heeft gegeven, opdat iedereen die in hem gelooft niet verloren gaat, maar eeuwig leven heeft. 17 God heeft zijn Zoon niet naar de wereld gestuurd om een oordeel over haar te vellen, maar om de wereld door hem te redden. 18 Over wie in hem gelooft wordt geen oordeel uitgesproken, maar wie niet in hem gelooft is al veroordeeld, omdat hij niet wilde geloven in de naam van Gods enige Zoon.*


Hoe kan ik hem ooit verlagen?

En je geloof hoef je niet kwijt te raken.
Maar je kunt wel vorm geven aan hetgeen je gelooft.
Dat betekent dat de onverklaarbare doctrines doorzien gaan woren.
daarmee verander je niet je geloof, maar wel de beleving ervan.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Hoe kan ik hem ooit verlagen?
> 
> En je geloof hoef je niet kwijt te raken.
> Maar je kunt wel vorm geven aan hetgeen je gelooft.
> Dat betekent dat de onverklaarbare doctrines doorzien gaan woren.
> daarmee verander je niet je geloof, maar wel de beleving ervan.*


Begrijpen zul je me niet of nog niet.
Het geloof zit in mij.
Het is werkelijkheid.
De Heilige Geest werkt en is in mij.

Zodoende zal GOD altijd in mij en door mij werken.
Alleen blijft mijn IK zo vaak tegen stribbelen.
Maar elke dag probeer ik steeds meer op Jezus te gelijken.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Begrijpen zul je me niet of nog niet.*


Hoe dat zo?




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Het geloof zit in mij.*


Nou nog uitvinden wat geloof is en wat doctrine.




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Het is werkelijkheid.
> De Heilige Geest werkt en is in mij.*


De Heilige Geest, toe maar!
En mijn geest is dientengevolge niet heilig?
Wie ben jij om dat uit te spreken?




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Zodoende zal GOD altijd in mij en door mij werken.
> Alleen blijft mijn IK zo vaak tegen stribbelen.*


Tja, er zal wel iets niet kloppen. Denk je niet ook?




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Maar elke dag probeer ik steeds meer op Jezus te gelijken.*


Kruis al besteld?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Hoe dat zo?
> 
> De Heilige Geest, toe maar!
> En mijn geest is dientengevolge niet heilig?
> Wie ben jij om dat uit te spreken?
> *


Schreef ik iets over jou geest?

GOD is Geest
De Heilige Geest komt in jou wonen, als je je Hart daar voor open stelt.
Zoals Jezus zegt:

20 Ik sta voor de deur en klop aan. Als iemand mijn stem hoort en de deur opent, zal ik binnenkomen, en we zullen samen eten, ik met hem en hij met mij.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Nederlands begrijpt hoop ik iedereen!*


Voor jou is dit voorlopig (?) ijdele hoop.
In een sooortgelijke draad heb ik een vertaling gepaatst van een beschouwing door de "Jewish polecimists" over de logische onmogelijkheid van de "incarnatie" die door de "Jewish polecimists" middels Averrostisch redeneren (met behulp van basale Aristotelische syllogismes) onderbouwd wordt. 

Dat jij kiest om een logische onmogelijkheid als de "Waarheid" te beschouwen, moet je zelf weten Maar ondanks de duidelijke uiteenzetting over de logische onmogelijkheided van de "incarnatie" blijf je doorgaan met het opdringen van de "incarnatie" aan de op dit forum aanwezige monothesten.

Bovendien vereist de door mij hier geplaatste beschouwing over "Impossibilities" door Harry A. Wolfson (moge Adonai over hem waken) een hoger niveau van abstraheren dan het weerleggen van de "incarnatie" en je eis om een vertaling te plaatsen is en blijft dus een ongerede eis.

Overigens wordt aan het begin van het door mij citeren van Harry A. Wolfson (moge Adonai over hem waken) *de contradictie tussen de Almacht van Allah (s.w.t.) en 2 Timothes 2:13* ter sprake gebracht. In een andere draad heb ik deze contradictie, in het Nederlands gesteld, ook ter sprake gebracht maar voorspelbaar als het is doe je net alsof de contradictie niet ter sprake is gebracht.

Maar hoe dan ook wil ik je bedanken voor het plaatsen van je uitingen op dit forum omdat je uitingen een leermoment kunnen zijn om te begrijpen hoe het nou zo gekomen is dat het grootste gedeelte van autochtoon Nederland spontaan begint te vomeren bij het horen of lezen van het woord religie.

Btw
The belief in the pre-existence of the Koran has its basis in three statements in the Koran itself. First, the Koran describes itself as an honorable Koran, in a Hidden (_maknn_) Book (56:76, 77). Second, it describes itself as a glorious Koran, on a Preserved (_mahfz_) Tablet (85: 22). Third, it describes itself as an Arabic Koran . . . in the Mother (_umm_) of the Book (43:3) All this quite naturally is taken to mean that the Koran, prior to its revelation, has existed in a sort of heavenly Koran invariably described as a Hidden Book or a Preserved Tablet or the Mother of the Book. This conception of a pre-existent Koran is nothing but a reflection of the traditional Jewish belief in a pre-existent Torah, for the Koran constantly describes its revelatory nature as being the same as that of the Torah. A connecting link between the pre-existence of the Koran and the pre-existence of the Torah may be discerned in the use of the expressions Hidden Book and Preserved Tablet as descriptions of the pre-existent Koran and the use of the expressions Preserved (_genuzab_) Treasure  and Hidden (_musna_) with God

The earliest reference to a belief in the uncreatedness of the Koran is contained in a tradition which ascribes it to Ibn Abbas who died in 687, over fifty years after the conquest of Syria in 635, by which time the belief in the reality of eternal attributes, including the eternal real attribute of Word in the sense of an eternal pre-existent Koran, may have already been firmly established. Nor, as I shall try to show, is there any evidence that the teaching of the createdness of the Koran by a son-in-law of a contemporary of Muhammad, which Ibn Athr later branded as heretical, was really regarded as heretical at the time of the teaching. A survival of this original belief in a created preexistent Koran is to be discerned in a tradition handed down in the name of the Prophet that the Preserved Tablet was created by God prior to His creation of the world. Incidentally, this tradition is said to be shared by the people of the Book, whether Jews, Christians, or Samaritans. 

It happens, however, that, following the Hebrew Scripture which refers to every one of its revelations as the word of God, the Koran also refers to the revelations contained therein either in the singular as the word (_kalm_) of God, or in the plural, as the words (_kalimt_) of God, and, by implication, it uses also the same expression as a description of the Law and the Psalms and the Gospels. So also, following his own reference to the Law of Moses as the Book and Wisdom, which is evidently based upon the verse in the Book of Proverbs where the Law of Moses is referred to as wisdom, Muhammad refers to the Koran as the Book and Wisdom. Moreover, in several places, directly or by implication, the Koran is described as being knowledge from God. The Koran thus describes itself by the terms word and wisdom and knowledge. 

p. 238-240 _Philosophy of the Kalam_ Harry A.Wolfson

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_
> *
> het woord van god kan meerdere betekenissen hebben in de koran.. zo wordt de schepping ook wel het woord van god genoemd zoals in surah/ayah 18:109 (kalimat rabb) het kan daarnaast ook gebruikt worden op de wijze zoals iemand zijn woord geeft wanneer hij de ander iets belooft.
> *


In de prik hiervoor staat dit ook en dat maakt de onhaalbaarheid de "incarnatie" nog duidelijker. Indien Jezus (AS) namelijk God zou zijn dan zou zijn Woord ook God zijn en wordt het Evangelie ook al God .

N.B.
*Kalama* كَلم
كَلمًا ؛ يَكِلم ، يكُلم 

To speak, express.

_Kalimatun_ كلمة: Word; Expression; Proposition; Speech; Sentence; Saying; Assertion; Expression of opinion; Decree; Commandment; Argument; News; Sign; Plan; Design; Glad tidings; Creation of God; Prophecy.

Unit of language consisting of one or more spoken sounds that can stands complete utterance; That which is said; A promise; A sound or a series of sounds; Communication of an idea.
The announcement of Jesus' advent had been made in the Books of the Prophets before him, so when he came it was said, "This is the prophetic word" and so he was called "A word of God" كلمة ﷲ (Rzi).
The great lexicographer of al-Zabd, the author of Taj al-'Arus says that Jesus has been called _Kalimat Allh_ كلمة ﷲ because his words were helpful to the cause of religion.
Just a person who helps the cause of religion by his values is called _Saif Allh_ سيف ﷲ (the sword of God) or _Asad Allh_ اسد ﷲ (the lion of God) so is the expression _Kalimat Allh_ كلمة ﷲ.
_Kallama_ كلم: The act of speaking.
_Kalm_ كلام: Saying; Speech; Idea occuring in the mind even if it is not expressed.
_Takallama_ تكلّم: To utter a word, speak.

*Kallama* كلّم (_prf. 3rd. p. m. sing. II._): He spoke much.
*Yukallimu* ُيكلّم (i_mp. 3rd. p. m. sing. II._) He speaks.
*Tukallima* تكلّم (_imp. 2nd. p. m. sing. acc. II._): Thou shall speak.
*Lan Ukallim* لن اكلّم (_imp. 1st. p. sing. acc._): I shall not speak.
*Kullima* كلّم (_pp. 3rd. p. m. sing. II._): Would be make to speak.
*Takallamu* تكلّم (_prf. 3rd. p. f. sing. V._): Shall speak.
*Yatakallimu* يتكلّم (_imp. 3rd. p. m. sing. V._): He speaks.
*L Tukallimni* لا تكلّمون (_imp. 2nd. p. m. plu._): Do not speak to me.
*Nukallimu* نكلّم (_imp. 1st. p. plu._): We speak.
*Natakallamu* نتكلّم (_imp. 3rd. p. m. plu. V._): They speak.
*Taklman* تكليماً _(v.n. II._): An act of speaking.
*Kalmun* كلام (_n._): Speaking; Speech.
*Kalimatun* كلمة (_n._): Word; Verdict; Proposition; Saying; Agreement.
*Kalimtun* كلمات (_n. plu._): Commandments; Prophetic words.
*Kalim* كلم (_n. plu._): Words. Its _sing._ is _Kalimatun_.

The root with its above sixteen forms has been used in The Holy Qur'n about 75 times.

Source : Dictionary of the Holy Qur'n, 'Abdul Mannn 'Omar

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Schreef ik iets over jou geest?
> 
> GOD is Geest
> De Heilige Geest komt in jou wonen, als je je Hart daar voor open stelt.
> Zoals Jezus zegt:
> 
> 20 Ik sta voor de deur en klop aan. Als iemand mijn stem hoort en de deur opent, zal ik binnenkomen, en we zullen samen eten, ik met hem en hij met mij.*


Je schrijft iets over dat jij de Heilige Geest hebt en dat wij verschillen.
ik tel n en n samen en zie dat de uitkomst twee is.

En je kunt wel bijbelteksten citeren, maar zonder gegronde uitleg van hetgeen jij daarin ziet, heeft dat weinig zin.

Ik kan zonder toelichting ook beginnen over de paarlen en de zwijnen...

De God waarin ik geloof heeft voldoening in het feit dat ik mij kritisch op durf te stellen, dat ik "tegen zijn geboden" inga...
Mijn God is niet narcistisch en zeker niet neurotisch.
Ik hoef bij tegenslag mijn geloof in mijn God ook niet op te zeggen.
Mijn God is alom tegtenwoordig.
Mijn God is Al!

Lang geleden heb ik geklopt. Oh God, wat heb ik geklopt!
En niemand hoefde mij open te doen. Ik was namelijk al binnen!
Alleen mijn ogen moest ik nog openen voor dat feit.
daarom is er voor mij niets te vrezen.
Voorzichtigheid blijft geboden, maar vrezen is er niet meer bij.
Men kan mij hoogstens doden.
En dan?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> 
> Lang geleden heb ik geklopt. Oh God, wat heb ik geklopt!
> En niemand hoefde mij open te doen. Ik was namelijk al binnen!
> Alleen mijn ogen moest ik nog openen voor dat feit.
> daarom is er voor mij niets te vrezen.
> Voorzichtigheid blijft geboden, maar vrezen is er niet meer bij.
> Men kan mij hoogstens doden.
> En dan?*


GOD zijn Woord zegt:

Jezus klopt, doe je open??

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD zijn Woord zegt:
> 
> Jezus klopt, doe je open??*


Vind me de textplaats hiervan!

Natuurlijk staat dat nergens geschreven...
Er staat: Zoekt en gij zult vinden, klopt en u zal worden opengedaan.

 :belgie:

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Geplaatst door Rourchid 
> 
> 
> *


Wat een minachting spreekt hieruit!

Jij bestelt hiermee dat mensen tegen je liegen.
Want alleen zoetgeveinsde reply's lijk jij aan te nemen.
Als iemand je de waarheid zegt, dan blok je en geef je niet thuis.
Of je vult voor hen in wat ze wel en vooral wat ze niet geloven.
Als jij God ziet als iets externs, wees dan consequent en stap niet in Zijn schoenen!

Leesvoer: Hexagram 15 van het Boek der Veranderingen: De Bescheidenheid.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Vind me de textplaats hiervan!
> 
> Natuurlijk staat dat nergens geschreven...
> Er staat: Zoekt en gij zult vinden, klopt en u zal worden opengedaan.
> 
> *


openbaring 3
Ik sta voor de deur en klop aan. Als iemand mijn stem hoort en de deur opent, zal ik binnenkomen, en we zullen samen eten, ik met hem en hij met mij. 

Dus Jezus klopt, maar doe je open??

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *openbaring 3
> Ik sta voor de deur en klop aan. Als iemand mijn stem hoort en de deur opent, zal ik binnenkomen, en we zullen samen eten, ik met hem en hij met mij. 
> 
> Dus Jezus klopt, maar doe je open??*


Hij heeft de hele nacht aan mijn deur staan kloppen, maar ik heb hem er niet uit gelaten!

Nee, wat denk je zelf gast?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Hij heeft de hele nacht aan mijn deur staan kloppen, maar ik heb hem er niet uit gelaten!
> *


ha ha ha

Mooi toch, dan heb je GOD ook binnen gelaten!

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Zoals de waard is vertrouwd hij zijn gasten. 
> 
> Maar mijn opvoeding was niet zwaar christelijk, maar gewoon hypocriet zoals bijna alle hollanders.
> 
> Met kerst zijn ze ineens katholiek en zitten ze in de kerk. Een groot deel weet niet eens waarom.*


Kijk nu zelf even naar de domheid van je opmerking.

Bijna alle Hollanders zijn hypocriet omdat ze met kerst in de kerk zitten en de rest van het jaar niet.

Dat roept vragen op:

Hoeveel Hollanders wonen er in Nederland?

Zitten zij 'bijna allemaal' alleen met kerst in de kerk?

Gaat het echt alleen op voor Hollanders en niet voor mensen uit de andere provincies zoals bijvoorbeeld de Brabanders of mensen uit de provincie Utrecht?

Ik kom tot de volgende conclusie:

a) Je gebruikt de term Hollanders terwijl je autochtonen bedoelt. (scheer iedereen maar gewoon over 1 kam, je vind het vast ook niet erg als ik zeg dat bijna alle moslims terroristen zijn)

b) Je lult uit je nek want nog geen 3% v/d autochtonen past berhaupt in de, in Nederland aanwezige kerken.

Sorry maar ik vind deze manier van discussie voeren erg dom.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Fred V_ 
> *In een aantal passages in het oude testament van de Bijbel wordt de komst van Jezus voorspeld. Koning David spreekt al over Zijn Here die van hem zou afstammen. Ook de profeet Jesaja spreekt over het plaatsvervangend lijden waarmee verzoening komt tussen God en de mensen. Dit plaatsvervangend lijden wordt door deze profeet viermaal aangekondigd. Zelfs de kruisdood van Jezus wordt hier impliciet voorspeld en het feit dat van Jezus na de kruisiging de benen niet gebroken werd werd ook aangekondigd. Ook de profeet Ezechiel spreekt later over de komst van Jezus en zijn plaatsvervangend lijden.
> 
> 
> Voor mij als Christen is Jezus God en ook de heilige Geest is God. Voor mij is God uit de hemel gekomen en heeft hier als mens tussen de mensen gewoond. De mens Jezus laat het karakter van God zien. In de evangelieen staan wijsheden die vandaag de dag nog niet eens doordrongen in ons intellect. Jezus is gekruisigd maar weer opgestaan uit de dood. Hij heeft laten zien dat Hij zo veel van ons houdt, dat Hij zijn leven gegeven heeft. Omdat Jezus en de Vader God een persoon zijn, betekent dit mijns inziens dat God zo intens van ons houdt. Deze liefde heeft God voor ons, ondanks het feit dat wij mensen van nature slecht zijn en zodoende Zijn liefde en genade niet verdienen.
> 
> 
> Ik geloof als Christen dat wij niet gered worden door geen varkensvlees te eten, aan de ramadan mee te doen, of ons aan alle spijswetten te houden te houden die God aan de Joden gegeven heeft (Moslims houden zich hier ook niet aan want moslims eten wel garnalen en dat mag volgens de Joodse wet niet). Wel geloof ik dat wij redding en genade mogen verwachten door ons geloof: het geloof dat God het ultieme offer gebracht heeft: Zijn leven als Zoon Jezus en Zijn Zoon als Vader God. Gevolgen van waar geloof zijn: vertrouwen, geen angst voor wie dan ook, en naastenliefde voor iedereen inclusief je vijanden. Dat laatste is natuurlijk niet altijd makkelijk. Christenen worden opgeroepen te bidden voor hun vijanden. Door het gebed zouden deze wel eens je vrienden kunnen worden.
> 
> ...


Tja je moet het maar als de ultieme waarheid durven brengen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Ourzazate_ 
> *En zou het niet kunnen dat deze man gekruisigd werd ipv Jezus...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezus Christus werd NIET vermoord. Jouw 'bewijzen' zijn jouw geloofspunten. Ik kan ook vanuit het NT citeren dat Jezus zelf profeteerde dat hij niet zou worden vermoord. Is echt niet moeilijk....*


Pontius Pilatus zat enorm in zijn maag met het doodvonnis van Jezus en wilde er eerst onderuit komen met zijn voorstel de mensen te laten kiezen. Jezus of een misdadiger. Tot zijn stomme verbazing kozen de mensen toch voor Jezus. Wat hij ook geprobeerd heeft de mensen wilden perse Jezus aan het kruis.
Een hele logische verklaring zou zijn dat Jezus voor zijn dood van het kruis afgehaald is. Dit verklaard ook waarom zijn benen niet verbrijzeld werden wat standaard was destijds bij iedere kruisiging omdat de dood anders pas na dagen intrad.
Dat omstanders zijn dood constateerden zegt helemaal niets. Tot in de late middeleeuwen werden er tenslotte regelmatig mensen levend begraven omdat de medici de dood constateerden terwijl mensen (nog) niet dood waren. Dit fenomeen komt nog voor in sommige landen beter bekend als schijndood.
Voorwaarde was wel dat Jezus moest verdwijnen. Anders zou het bedrog aan het licht komen.
Het is ook menselijk dat hij dit niet over zijn hart kon krijgen zonder afscheid te nemen van dierbaren.
Verhalen gaan de ronde dat hij daarna door kooplui, reizigers in Syrie is gezien.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *ha ha ha
> 
> Mooi toch, dan heb je GOD ook binnen gelaten!*


En dat is nou de hele illusie: dien was alleng binnen!

Het getuigt van groot ongeloof te beweren dat er een god ergens binnengelaten dient te worden.
Want dan gaat men uit van het slechte in de mens, niet van het gewone.
Daarmee plaatst men zich automatisch boven de anderen, want zelf is men natuurlijk niet zo slecht...

t' Is gewoon een kinderreligietje, hoor!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *En dat is nou de hele illusie: dien was alleng binnen!
> *


Er is een liedje als ik GOD was!

Als jijzelf god bent, komen van jou alleen maar goede woorden, daden, gedachten e.d!

Maar kijk eens echt naar jezelf.
Ben je altijd goed voor die ander.
Stel je een ander altijd voor jezelf.
Heb jij je vijanden lief.
Kun jij jezelf wegcijveren, alleen maar zodat het goede bereikt wordt?

etc.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Er is een liedje als ik GOD was!
> 
> Als jijzelf god bent, komen van jou alleen maar goede woorden, daden, gedachten e.d!
> 
> Maar kijk eens echt naar jezelf.
> Ben je altijd goed voor die ander.
> Stel je een ander altijd voor jezelf.
> Heb jij je vijanden lief.
> ...


Dus ik ben pas goed voor je als ik je in je waan laat?
En als ik je de waarheid vertel, dan ben ik een bedreiging?

Overigens: wat zijn w goede werken hier?
Even geen rekening houdende met het feit dat u islambashing in orde vindt.

Als je de moralist wilt uithangen, doe het dan goed!

http://www.gnosticmedia.com/DL.html

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> 
> Overigens: wat zijn w goede werken hier?
> 
> 
> *


Proberen niet jezelf maar de ander op de voorgrond plaaatsen.
Oftewel Liefde

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Proberen niet jezelf maar de ander op de voorgrond plaaatsen.
> Oftewel Liefde*


Ik bedoel in de praktijk.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Ik bedoel in de praktijk.*


 ''Juist,dat bedoel ik!

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *''Juist,dat bedoel ik!*


En de liefde voor de moslim medemens?  :bandiet:

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *En de liefde voor de moslim medemens? *


Overigens had ik gehoopt dat je zelf wel zou inzien dat hetgeen je hier schreef totaal absurd is.
Wie wil er wat van je als je jezelf niet liefhebt?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Overigens had ik gehoopt dat je zelf wel zou inzien dat hetgeen je hier schreef totaal absurd is.
> Wie wil er wat van je als je jezelf niet liefhebt?*


Probeer jezelf maar eens totaal weg tecijveren.
Zelfde wat Jezus deed voor die ander.
Ja zelfs voor zijn vijanden.
Die had hij zelfs lief.

Je zult zien dat dat heel moeilijk is.
De mens wil altijd zijn eigen Ik op de voorgrond plaatsen.
Hierdoor is Jezus o.a op deze wereld geweest.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Probeer jezelf maar eens totaal weg tecijveren.
> Zelfde wat Jezus deed voor die ander.
> Ja zelfs voor zijn vijanden.
> Die had hij zelfs lief.
> 
> Je zult zien dat dat heel moeilijk is.
> De mens wil altijd zijn eigen Ik op de voorgrond plaatsen.
> Hierdoor is Jezus o.a op deze wereld geweest.*


Ik denk dat rinjea een doos is
die toe is aan een dosis gnosis!
Denk dat ze nu boos is...
Maarja, dan moet ze maar niet denken dat ze egoloos is.
 :pimp:  

Als je in dogma's vastzit, dan is het heel moeilijk te zien de goddelijkheid van hen die je net in je waan laten...
Ik bn je broeder, net als Jezus!
Ja waarlijk, de Vader en Ik zijn En!

Jezelf wegcijferen is niet wat Jezus deed.
hij stelde zich ten dienste van de mensen door hen een rebbe te zijn.
Het getuigt juist van Zelfverheerlijking dat hij deed wat hij deed.

Maar goed, zolang dat jij mensen die niet in jouw geloofsstraatje passen ziet als minder ontwikkeld of zelfs verdoemd, zul jij de ware aard van het leven verloochenen.
En dientengevolge niet zien.
Vrijwillig oogkleppen opzetten.
Met een kanttekening bij vrijwillig. Want het getuigt van alles behalve een vrije wil!

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *En de liefde voor de moslim medemens? *


Ik had gehoopt dat je dit toch wel belangrijk genoeg vond om toe te lichten.
Maar er snel overheen te lezen lijkt ook te werken.
Niet voor mij en niet voor andere open geesten op dit forum...

Wat maakt een moslim anders dan jou?
Een moslim leest ook de Thora.
Een moslim mag ook bij een Jood eten.
Een moslim geeft zichzelf over aan Die Ene.

Waarom als een doorgesnapte Wilders (pleonasme?) los op mensen wier religieuze achtergrond de geweldloosheid predikt?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> 
> Wat maakt een moslim anders dan jou?
> Een moslim leest ook de Thora.
> Een moslim mag ook bij een Jood eten.
> Een moslim geeft zichzelf over aan Die Ene.
> 
> *


Ik heb Jezus, dat maakt alles anders.

----------


## Red Sonja



----------


## Red Sonja

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ik heb Jezus, dat maakt alles anders.*

----------


## MrAverage

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> 
> Men mag van God niet zeggen dat Hij meer dan n eigenschap heeft, want Gods eenheid is ondeelbaar en niet-samengesteld. Dus alle eigenschappen van God zijn samen n en dezelfde.


Heeft God dat gezegd? Tegen jou soms Wortel? Is het misschien Willy Wortel, de beroemde uitvinder? Jij weet nogal wat van God - namelijk al zijn eigenschappen. Zeker de vaste huisvriend van God?




> Daarom zei men bijvoorbeeld dat Gods rechtvaardigheid identiek is aan zijn barmhartigheid.


Toch knap van die men dat zij dat gezegd hebben. Een goede mop was beter op zijn plaats geweest.




> Ik vraag mij ernstig af in hoeverre de huidige islamitische theologie wat betreft de afwijzing van de drie-eenheid door misverstaan ervan en door een verkeerd idee van eenheid als simplicitas is bepaald.


Het is een terechte afwijzing. Ik weet niet waar je allemaal mee bezig bent - hoop gebrabbel, weinig wol, maar de juiste volgorde is nog altijd: torah (oude testament), evangelin (nieuwe testament), koran (laatste testament). In gn van deze drie testamenten is sprake van de drie musketiers (de drie monothestische goden - paradoxaler bestaat niet). Als we praten over het begrip 3-eenheid moeten we naar de dwaalleringen van de fascistische r.k.-kerk die begint met de modelheiden en afgodendienaar, keizer en eerste paus, Constantijn. 




> De drie-eenheid is een belijdenis die het geheim van de natuur van God aanduidt maar zeker niet definieert.


Hee! Dus de natuur van God is geheim? Zie jij jezelf dan niet als een grote verklikker die niets geheim kan houden als vaste huisvriend van God?




> Ik denk dat Christenen en Moslims zich bescheidener op moeten stellen als ze over de aard van God spreken.


Je praat over een paar miljard mensen, Wortel!
Wat denk je van jezelf? Over jouw bescheidenheid bijvoorbeeld?

----------


## Wortel

> Je praat over een paar miljard mensen, Wortel!
> Wat denk je van jezelf? Over jouw bescheidenheid bijvoorbeeld?


Als het gaat over bescheidenheid denk ik van mezelf dat ik al vanaf 12 september 2001 nagenoeg dag in dag uit _met_ moslims en niet _over_ moslims in gesprek ben. In alle bescheidenheid gezegd: daar steken jouw zes berichten op deze site wat schril tegen af. 

Op grond van die bevindingen kom ik tot deze waarnemingen die niet bedoeld zijn om beter te weten, maar die de vrucht van zijn van die jarenlange gesprekken en die ook een poging zijn tot wederzijds begrip. 
Juist in het benoemen van de verschillen kom je namelijk de overeenkomsten ook op het spoor.




> Ik weet niet waar je allemaal mee bezig bent - hoop gebrabbel, weinig wol, maar de juiste volgorde is nog altijd: torah (oude testament), evangelin (nieuwe testament), koran (laatste testament). In gn van deze drie testamenten is sprake van de drie musketiers (de drie monothestische goden - paradoxaler bestaat niet).


Als jij je net zolang serieus had genteresseerd in wat christenen werkelijk bezield als dat ik me verdiept heb in wat moslims werkelijk bezield had je nooit dat koeterwaals over drie musketiers neergeschreven. Daar gaat de Drie-eenheid namelijk helemaal niet over. Je bent overigens de zoveelste tegen wie ik dit zeg. 




> Als we praten over het begrip 3-eenheid moeten we naar de dwaalleringen van de fascistische r.k.-kerk die begint met de modelheiden en afgodendienaar, keizer en eerste paus, Constantijn.


Kom maar terug als je op niveau kunt spreken want op dit cafe-praat peil begin ik niet eens een serieus geloofsgesprek.




> Hee! Dus de natuur van God is geheim? Zie jij jezelf dan niet als een grote verklikker die niets geheim kan houden als vaste huisvriend van God?


Ga eens Jalal al din Rumi lezen. Mede van hem heb ik deze inzichten.

----------


## MrAverage

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> Ga eens Jalal al din Rumi lezen. Mede van hem heb ik deze inzichten.


Daar wringt hem de schoen, Wortel! Ik heb inzichten van mijzelf. God heeft mij een stel hersenen bedacht. Zal ik die dan inruilen voor die van een ander? Welterusten, slaap zacht! Het lijkt hier wel verdomme of je God een oor aan wil naaien met je refereren aan Jalal al din Rumi. Om je inzichten te verbeteren kan ik je aanraden om Godfried Bomans te lezen, of in ieder geval een van de beroemde sprookjesboeken.

Wie de waarheid zegt, begaat geen zonde, maar hij veroorzaakt onaangenaamheden (Mexicaans spreekwoord)

----------


## Wortel

> Daar wringt hem de schoen, Wortel! Ik heb inzichten van mijzelf.


Als in: "Als iedereen zou denken zoals ik was de wereld zo gered?" Iedereen heeft inzichten van zichzelf. Waar hem de schoen wringt is dat velen in onze dagen nauwelijks in staat lijken te zijn, laat staan te _willen_ begrijpen waar de inzichten van een ander zich bevinden en waarop die andere inzichten gestoeld zijn.




> God heeft mij een stel hersenen bedacht. Zal ik die dan inruilen voor die van een ander? Welterusten, slaap zacht!


Uiteraard niet. Maar gebruik die hersens dan ook om je in te leven in de beweegredenen van een ander. Die hebben net zo goed hersens die wellicht op een andere manier bedrading hebben lopen.




> Het lijkt hier wel verdomme of je God een oor aan wil naaien met je refereren aan Jalal al din Rumi.


Als je Rumi kende zou je weten dat juist hij en zijn vele broeders en zusters uit alle mystieke religieuze tradities diep ontzag hebben voor de laatste waarheid. In Islamitische termen: Al haqq is in die zin met de rede onkenbaar. De honderdste naam van Allah Ta'ala blijft onkenbaar en onuitsprekelijk. Behalve natuurllijk voor arrogant kijkende kamelen die God voor hun eigen partijzaak misbruiken en zo de smerigste ongelukken maken. Daarover hebben wij het hier en daarover moet je in theologische termen gewoon met elkaar kunnen praten.

Die krachtterm doet trouwens vermoeden dat je heel goed bent geintegreerd. Complimenten, hoor  :Wink:  




> Om je inzichten te verbeteren kan ik je aanraden om Godfried Bomans te lezen, of in ieder geval een van de beroemde sprookjesboeken.


Godfried Bomans. Dat was toch die schrijver die over die oorlogsverzetsheld schreef dat hij alles had opgeblazen, zichzelf voorop?




> Wie de waarheid zegt, begaat geen zonde, maar hij veroorzaakt onaangenaamheden (Mexicaans spreekwoord)


Mooi spreekwoord. Het lijkt op die uitspraak van Voltaire over Socrates:
"Laten we wel wezen. Socrates heeft gelijk. Maar hij heeft ongelijk door zo openlijk gelijk te hebben". 
Als het echter gaat over het gesprek over Wahid en Drie-eenheid ben jij nog lang geen Socrates. Er is geen christen op aarde die zich zal herkennen in jouw voorstelling van zaken over "drie monothestische goden". Niet n! Die voorstelling van zaken is een bezopen karikatuur van waar de Drie-eenheid werkelijk over wil gaan. 
Dat je een ander niet begrijpt is niet erg, want dan praten we erover. Dat je een ander niet _wilt_  begrijpen maar hem desalniettemin toch de maat wil nemen en hem door een mand wil laten vallen waar die ander helemaal niet inzit, is wl erg. Dat is het handwerk van Wilders c.s. en daar lijk jij me veel te intelligent en integer voor.

Lees mijn oorspronkelijke stuk nog eens goed over dan zul je dat wellicht ook zelf zien.

----------


## MrAverage

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> [B]Als in: "Als iedereen zou denken zoals ik was de wereld zo gered?" Iedereen heeft inzichten van zichzelf. Waar hem de schoen wringt is dat velen in onze dagen nauwelijks in staat lijken te zijn, laat staan te _willen_ begrijpen waar de inzichten van een ander zich bevinden en waarop die andere inzichten gestoeld zijn.


We dienen onderscheid te maken tussen bewezen wetenschap en het fantaseren van de geest (religie, filosofie). In het eerste geval heb je natuurlijk gelijk, in het tweede . . . waar de schoen wringt, is het de vrije loop van het verstand die zich vrijwillig laat benvloeden door wat hem prettig voor de geest komt. Hij proeft eerst om vervolgens niet rationeel vast te stellen. De een houdt van rijst, de ander van aardappelen, of prefereert cous-cous. En zo is het ook met religie.

Een vrij mens keert zich eerder af van religie dan de gebonden mens. Een moslim is van huis uit doorgaans geboren in een land met een hoog percentage analfabetisme. (In de arabische wereld zijn nauwelijks boeken vertaald. Ter vergelijking: De VN hebben een aantal jaren geleden vastgesteld dat in n jaar tijd net zo veel boeken in Spanje zijn vertaald als in duizend jaar in de arabische wereld.) Komt de moslim naar Nederland dan gaat hij naar school en maakt kennis met de democratie waarin het vrije denken en het vrije woord de gewoonste zaak van de weredl zijn. De kans is zeer groot dat hij binnen de kortste keren een niet-praktiserende moslim wordt. Zo heeft de wereld van de christenheid legioenen aanhangers gegenereerd van voorheen streng katholieken tot niet meer praktiserende katholieken. En terecht! Geen schadelijker religie dan de rituele heidense waanzin van de r.k.-kerk. Pas sinds kort kon de paus het over zijn hart verkrijgen een van de honderden miskleunen van de kerk toe te geven: Galilei had gelijk. Nou ja! En die bloedschuld van de inquisitie raken ze nooit meer kwijt. Toch blijven miljoenen mensen zich nog steeds katholiek noemen. Voor mij onaanvaardbaar! Ook al ben je een goed mens, dan blijf je jezelf toch geen Nazi noemen omdat jouw vader destijds een doorgewinterde Nazi was? Religie is daarom voor de meeste mensen niets meer en minder dan een uitje, een verzetje in hun leven waarbij ze zich af en toe kunnen ontspannen. Dieren zijn consequenter en voorspelbaarder in hun gedrag dan mensen.




> Als je Rumi kende zou je weten dat juist hij en zijn vele broeders en zusters uit alle mystieke religieuze tradities diep ontzag hebben voor de laatste waarheid. In Islamitische termen: Al haqq is in die zin met de rede onkenbaar. De honderdste naam van Allah Ta'ala blijft onkenbaar en onuitsprekelijk. Behalve natuurllijk voor arrogant kijkende kamelen die God voor hun eigen partijzaak misbruiken en zo de smerigste ongelukken maken. Daarover hebben wij het hier en daarover moet je in theologische termen gewoon met elkaar kunnen praten.


Ik zal kennis nemen van Rumi, anders kan ik er niet over meepraten.




> Die krachtterm doet trouwens vermoeden dat je heel goed bent geintegreerd. Complimenten, hoor


Ik kom gechargeerd over. Dat betekent dat ik boos ben. Dat is niet redelijk, want ik was twaalf jaar lang een Jehovahs Getuige en zou dus vooral boos moeten zijn op mijzelf. Maar zonder die twaalf jaren had ik nooit al die verworven inzichten van mijzelf verkregen. In die zin heb je alweer gelijk. Wij moeten luisteren naar anderen. Waarschijnlijk heb ik Rumi gelezen, maar onder een andere naam. Is hij niet die goeroe met die vele Rolls Royces? Interessante en wijze man? 




> Er is geen christen op aarde die zich zal herkennen in jouw voorstelling van zaken over "drie monothestische goden". Niet n! Die voorstelling van zaken is een bezopen karikatuur van waar de Drie-eenheid werkelijk over wil gaan.


Een schip heeft n kapitein, mijn waarde, en niet drie. Een land heeft n president. Een vliegtuig heeft meerdere bestuurders, maar slechts n gezagvoerder die de beslissingen neemt. Al de anderen zijn slechts secondanten. Jezus is nog minder. Hij was een orthodoxe jood die de sjabat in ere hield. En wat doet de christenheid? Die lapt dat allemaal aan zijn laars en verandert de zaterdag in de zondag als heiliging van Gods ingestelde dag. Ik ben in deze net als Socrates, heb overal kritiek op en zelf weet ik eigenlijk niks. Tenminste, als het over God gaat.





> Dat je een ander niet begrijpt is niet erg, want dan praten we erover. Dat je een ander niet _wilt_  begrijpen maar hem desalniettemin toch de maat wil nemen en hem door een mand wil laten vallen waar die ander helemaal niet inzit, is wl erg.


Ik luister en huiver. Kan zelf best goed tegen kritiek, hoor! 12 jaren lang is mij als Jehovahs Getuige de maat genomen! Ach, ik kan er nu best wel om lachen. Ik laat niemand door de mand vallen - probeer dat juist te voorkomen. Misschien vallen we beiden, even goede vrienden.




> Dat is het handwerk van Wilders c.s. en daar lijk jij me veel te intelligent en integer voor.


Ik heb Wilders nog nooit op een leugen kunnen betrappen, glibberigheid, aanmatiging of dat hij iemand door een mand heeft laten vallen. Hij constateert en zegt wat hij denkt. Dat is des politiek oneigen. Ik bezit slechts een hoge sociale intelligentie. Voor de rest moet ik mij behelpen met het middelmatige.




> Lees mijn oorspronkelijke stuk nog eens goed over dan zul je dat wellicht ook zelf zien.


OK, ik moet het alleen nog even opzoeken. Sorry voor mijn lange antwoorden. De kunst van schrijven is het weglaten. Maar dat kost mij te veel tijd.

----------


## UvA_Politics

Geachte dames en heren,

Wij ( 6 studenten van de universiteit van amsterdam, afdeling Politicologie) doen een onderzoek naar waar de belangen en behoeftes van moslims in onze maatschappij liggen, en of deze wel voldoende vertegenwoordigd worden. Om hiervan een beeldvorming te krijgen hebben wij een enquete gemaakt die wij graag door u beantwoord zien.

De link naar de enquete is de volgende:
http://www.thesistools.com/?qid=42512&ln=ned

Alvast bedankt,

(Voor eventuele vragen kunt u naast dit forum terecht bij, [email protected])

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Als het gaat over bescheidenheid denk ik van mezelf dat ik al vanaf 12 september 2001 nagenoeg dag in dag uit met moslims en niet over moslims in gesprek ben. 
> *


1) Er lopen al wat langer dan 11-09-01 Moslims rond op deze aarde.
2) Aan oorzaak (uitibuiting 3e wereld) van 11-09-01 is ook niets gedaan.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *In alle bescheidenheid gezegd: daar steken jouw zes berichten op deze site wat schril tegen af. 
> *


Het zijn er inmiddels meer dan zes, maar het aantal berichten iemands waarde laten bepalen komt niet echt snugger over.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Op grond van die bevindingen kom ik tot deze waarnemingen die niet bedoeld zijn om beter te weten, maar die de vrucht van zijn van die jarenlange gesprekken en die ook een poging zijn tot wederzijds begrip. 
> Juist in het benoemen van de verschillen kom je namelijk de overeenkomsten ook op het spoor.
> *


Schijngesprek <--> schijnassociatie.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Als jij je net zolang serieus had genteresseerd in wat christenen werkelijk bezield als dat ik me verdiept heb in wat moslims werkelijk bezield had je nooit dat koeterwaals over drie musketiers neergeschreven. Daar gaat de Drie-eenheid namelijk helemaal niet over. Je bent overigens de zoveelste tegen wie ik dit zeg. 
> *


Ach ja, op een gegeven moment kom je erachter dat geen zin meer heeft om tijd te verspillen aan arrogante polythesten



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Kom maar terug als je op niveau kunt spreken want op dit cafe-praat peil begin ik niet eens een serieus geloofsgesprek.
> *


Op de man spelen, je moet er niet immers niet aan denken dat de contradictie tussen de Almacht (het Alkunnen) van Allah (SWT) en 2 Tim. 2:13 (Indien wij ontrouw zijn, Hij blijft getrouw; Hij *kan* Zichzelven *niet* verloochenen) aan de orde wordt gesteld. Sterker nog : straks moet het concilie van Nicea (325 A.D.) overgedaan worden waardoor ruim 1600 jaar simplisme van Christelijke theologie des te duidelijker wordt.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Ga eens Jalal al din Rumi lezen. Mede van hem heb ik deze inzichten.
> *


Lekker h, om in de gebiedende wijs op te dragen Jalal al din Rumi te gaan lezen? Gauw iemand de vrijblijvende kunstzinnige hoek in trachten te drijven om te voorkomen dat de ratio en het verstand gebruikt worden.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Als je Rumi kende zou je weten dat juist hij en zijn vele broeders en zusters uit alle mystieke religieuze tradities diep ontzag hebben voor de laatste waarheid. In Islamitische termen: Al haqq is in die zin met de rede onkenbaar. De honderdste naam van Allah Ta'ala blijft onkenbaar en onuitsprekelijk. Behalve natuurllijk voor arrogant kijkende kamelen die God voor hun eigen partijzaak misbruiken en zo de smerigste ongelukken maken.
> *


 Manipulatie waarmee MrAverage het predikaat "smerigste etc." wordt toegekend : als het om manipulatie gaat weet een ouwe gereformeerde van wanten!



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Daarover hebben wij het hier en daarover moet je in theologische termen gewoon met elkaar kunnen praten.
> *


Middels het opdringen van het (theologische) taaljargon en het verplichte domein (theologie) wordt MrAverage langzaam maar zeker in de theologische dwangbuis gehesen.



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Dat is het handwerk van Wilders c.s. en daar lijk jij me veel te intelligent en integer voor
> *


Iedereen die de Christelijk theoloog Wortel (zonder tak!) tegenspreekt heeft uiteraard de Wilders-mentaliteit en om te bewijzen dat MrAverage intelligent en integer is, dient MrAverage de schoenzolen van Wortel (zonder tak!) schoon te likken. Immers, Wortel (zonder tak!) is de Waarheid en niets dan de Waarheid!



> _Geplaatst door Wortel_
> *Lees mijn oorspronkelijke stuk nog eens goed over dan zul je dat wellicht ook zelf zien.
> *


MrAverage moet accuut iets aan zijn (Wilderiaanse?) dyslexie doen!

----------


## Wortel

Dat je me kennelijk niet moet is jouw probleem, Rourchid. Ik herken mezelf nergens in je waarnemingen over mijn commentaar en ik geloof er niet meer in dat je ooit zult willen begrijpen waarover ik het werkelijk heb. Heb een goed en gezegend leven.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Dat je me kennelijk niet moet is jouw probleem, Rourchid. Ik herken mezelf nergens in je waarnemingen over mijn commentaar en ik geloof er niet meer in dat je ooit zult willen begrijpen waarover ik het werkelijk heb. Heb een goed en gezegend leven.*


Mijn twee hiervoor geplaatste postings (in deze draad) dienen alleen de voortgang van deze draad.

----------


## rinjea

.

----------


## rinjea

> En het is dus echt zo dat vergiffenis vragen voor je fouten (stelen van anderen) aan een derde (je vrouw) voor moslims volstrekt onbegrijpelijk is?
> 
> Of is het omdat we het in mijn voorbeeld over zoiets onbelangrijks hebben als je vrouw? Je vader zou anders zijn geweest? Of maakt dat niet uit? Vergiffenis en vergeven doen moslims simpel weg niet als ze niet op een of andere wijze het slachtoffer zijn.



Jezus zei heb uw vijanden lief.

Jezus zei niet 7 maal, maar 7x7 maal moet je de ander vergeven.

Dat is echte liefde.

----------


## naam

> Zoals de waard is vertrouwd hij zijn gasten. 
> 
> Maar mijn opvoeding was niet zwaar christelijk, maar gewoon hypocriet zoals bijna alle hollanders.
> 
> Met kerst zijn ze ineens katholiek en zitten ze in de kerk. Een groot deel weet niet eens waarom.


Niet zwaar Christelijk is hypocriet? 
Niet zwaar Moslim is hypocriet?
Niet zwaar Hindoe is hypocriet?

----------


## Julien

> Bij de Christenen is het toch echt de priester die beslist of god jouw zonden vergeven heeft of niet.
> 
> Ben er vaak genoeg geweest aangezien ik vroeger Christen was.


Dan heb jij een verkeerde christelijke opvoeding gehad.

Maar het zijn altijd ex-gelovigen die de grootste onzin over hun oude geloof verkondigen. Jij bent ook geen uitzondering hierop.

----------


## III

> Jezus zei heb uw vijanden lief.
> 
> Jezus zei niet 7 maal, maar 7x7 maal moet je de ander vergeven.
> 
> Dat is echte liefde.


70 * 7 maal.
70 * 7 = 490
Maar ook de zeventigste zeven* = 7(70) = 628 = ChaJieM, Leven.
Chai = levendig, levend, rauw EN iem als uitgang is meervoudsvorm.

Wat willen jullie verstandelijk begrijpen zonder verstand van begrip?

*
7 (1)
16 (2)
25 (3)
34 (4)
43 (5)
52 (6)
61 (7)
70 (8)
. 
. 
. 
610 (68)
619 (69)
628 (70)

----------


## ronald

> 70 * 7 maal.
> 70 * 7 = 490
> Maar ook de zeventigste zeven* = 7(70) = 628 = ChaJieM, Leven.
> Chai = levendig, levend, rauw EN iem als uitgang is meervoudsvorm.
>  
> Wat willen jullie verstandelijk begrijpen zonder verstand van begrip?
> 
> *
> 7 (1)
> ...


Hoe is dit zo? 
7 (1)
16 (2)
25 (3)
34 (4)
43 (5)
52 (6)
61 (7)
70 (8)
.
.
.
610 (68)
619 (69)
628 (70)

En hoe is chajiem 628? Wat heeft "leven" met vergeven te maken? Waar is dit begrip op gebouwd?

----------


## Tomas

> Dan heb jij een verkeerde christelijke opvoeding gehad.
> 
> Maar het zijn altijd ex-gelovigen die de grootste onzin over hun oude geloof verkondigen. Jij bent ook geen uitzondering hierop.


Eh, ze is geen ex gelovige. Zoals ze later vertelt gingen haar hypocriete ouders alleen met de kerstmis. Dus niet echt vaak zat zoals ze hier nog beweert. En ook dat betwijfel ik nu. Als ik het zo teruglees is ze gewoon een liegebeest. Dat gaat vaak heel erg irritant samen met vroomheid. Vroom liegen mag als het doel goed is.

----------

